# Starting a log for getting in shape!



## docdoom77 (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm 34 years old and I just started lifting at home about 6 months ago.  When I started I was 242 lbs of mostly fat (5'11").  I'm down to 218 and have put on some muscle in the interim.  I'm still quite overweight and I though a journal might help keep me on track.

For my program I do:

Chest and Tris on Saturday
Biceps and Shoulders on Sunday
Legs and Abs on Tuesday
Back on Thursday

I'm not ever going to be a bodybuilder, but I would like to get in shape and put on a little muscle (and it hasn't gone badly so far).  I have only free weights, a cheap bench and a pull up bar that I use at home and limited time (3 kids ya know).

I'll post some photos from when I started and some from now when I get the chance and list my routines on workout days.  I know this isn't much so far, but I wanted to start the thread now, while I'm motivated to do so.  That way I'll feel duty bound to keep it up.  Thanks for any encouragement.


----------



## docdoom77 (Jul 24, 2012)

So, today was legs and abs.  My legs grow are my best body part for easy growth.

I did:

Squats 140 lbs, x14, x11, x11, x10
Stiff Legged Dead Lifts 140 lbs x13, x11, x9
Standing Calf Raises 140 lbs x17, x15, x13
Sit ups x60
Crunches x35
Lying leg raises x35

I used to have lunges in this workout, but my knees are so torn up from my time in the army, that I had to stop.  Squats don't seem to hurt my knees, but lunges kill them. 

My diet today (does not include the before bed snack - usually cottage cheese, protein smoothie, or peanut butter on whole wheat tortilla):
calories 2200; Carbs 162g; Fats 81g, Protein 195g

Currently taking Cyanostane, Bronk Aid + Caffeine, Multi-Vitamin, Milk Thistle, and multi-liver compound.


----------



## docdoom77 (Jul 26, 2012)

Worked my back today:

Dead lifts 140 lbs x12, x9, x9
Chin ups x4 (8 more assisted), x3 (7 more assisted)
Pull ups x3 (8 more assisted), x2 (6 more assisted)
Shrugs 140 lbs x13, x11
Bent Rows 100 lbs x12, x10, x8

Gotta say that the Cyanostane is increasing muscle hardness, but I haven't noticed any other changes as of yet.


----------



## docdoom77 (Jul 28, 2012)

Here are my current before and after pics:























I obviously have a long way to go, but I've made steady progress.  I'm especially happy with my back and traps.  My legs have changed a great deal (I store a great deal of fat and muscle there), but I have no pics, since I was initially taking these pictures only for myself.


----------



## docdoom77 (Jul 30, 2012)

Just getting around to my log for the weekend.  Saturday was Chest and Tris:

Push ups x36 (+3 on knees), x26 (+3), x17 (+3)
Barbell Bench Press 110 lbs x12, x11, x9
"           "      Inlcine 95 lbs x11, x10
Dumbell Flies 76 lbs (38 lbs x2) x13, x11
"            "  Incline 75 lbs x10
Close Grip Bench 90 lbs x9, x10, x9
Skull Crushers x9, x9, x8
Bench Dips x16, x15, x12


----------



## docdoom77 (Jul 30, 2012)

On Sunday I did Biceps and Shoulders:

Chin ups x5 (+6 assisted), x4 (+6 assisted)
BB Curl 55 lbs x11, x9
EZ Curls 60 lbs x10, x8
DB Curls 56 lbs (28lbs x2) x11, x8
Hammer Curls 56 lbs x9, x8
BB Military Press 90 lbs x12, x10, x7
Upright Row 70 lbs x11, x9, x9

I don't have too many shoulder exercises, but they get some serious indirect work on Saturday, so I'm not worried about them.  They seem to be growing apace.  My biceps routine is all over the place.  I just do a few sets of a bunch of different exercises.  I can't decide which curling exercises are best for me.


----------



## hellguy (Jul 31, 2012)

Hey bro! Keep working at it, eating right and don't forget that cardio and you'll get there in good time. It's great to see you working towards a goal. Keep it up. 

Sent from Hellguy's X2.


----------



## docdoom77 (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks!  I appreciate it.


----------



## hellguy (Jul 31, 2012)

You're welcome. I look forward to seeing your progress. Make sure to pm me with it from time to time. 

Sent from Hellguy's X2.


----------



## docdoom77 (Aug 2, 2012)

I've been sick as a dog.  I took tuesday off.  I'm still a little under the weather, but I felt good enough to work out.  Back day again:

Dead lifts 145 lbs x12, x10, x9 (that's 5 more pounds and one more rep than last week)
Chin ups x5 (+7 assisted), x4 (+6 assisted)
Pull ups x4 (+7 assisted, x2 (+6 assisted)
Shrugs 145 lbs x14, x12
Bent BB rows 100 lbs x12, x10, x   (no improvement here, but I was really exhausted from still being a little sick.  Everything else improved)

It was a great workout considering I'm still feeling ill.  Made improvements on nearly everything!


----------



## docdoom77 (Aug 5, 2012)

My workouts got moved back one day due to a family gathering, so I'm doing yesterday's workout today.

Pushups x38 (+3 on knees), x27 (+3 on knees), x18 (+3 on knees)  (4 more total push ups this week)
BB Bench Press 120 lbs x8, x9, x9  (Less reps, but I went up 10 lbs, so that's to be expected)
Incline BB Bench 100 lbs x12, x11 (more weights and more reps!)
DB Flies 76lbs (2 x 38lbs) x14, x12
"    "     Incline 76 lbs x10
Close grip BB bench 90 lbs x9, x9, x10 (no improvement, but I did a great deal of swimming yesterday and my arms are exhausted)
Skull Crushers 40lbs x11, x9
Bench Dips x17, x16


----------



## docdoom77 (Aug 7, 2012)

Leg and Ab day again:

Squats 145 lbs, x14, x12, x11, x11
Stiff Legged Dead Lifts 145 lbs x13, x11, x9
Standing Calf Raises 145 lbs x17, x15, x13
Sit ups x62
Crunches x36
Lying leg raises x36


----------



## docdoom77 (Aug 9, 2012)

Back day -  always fun:

Dead lifts 145 lbs x12, x5 (I had to cut these short this week.  I strained my lower lumbar on leg day and I don't want to exacerbate it.  I hope it's better by next week)
Chin ups x5 (+8 assisted), x4 (+6 assisted)
Pull ups x4 (+8 assisted, x2 (+7 assisted)
Shrugs 145 lbs x15, x12
Bent BB rows 100 lbs x12, x10, x 9

Not a very good workout.  I had very little energy and several aches and pains that inhibited my strength.  I sure hope next week goes better.


----------



## docdoom77 (Aug 11, 2012)

My favorite day.  I hope I have more energy than on Thursday.

Pushups x40 (+3 on knees), x28 (+3 on knees), x19 (+3 on knees) (4 more total push ups this week again.  steady progress)
BB Bench Press 120 lbs x9, x9, x9 (Only one more rep than last week.  Slight improvement.)
Incline BB Bench 100 lbs x11, x9 (only added 5 pounds, but less reps.  Not a good week for me overall.  sigh)
DB Flies 76lbs (2 x 38lbs) x14, (Well, I strained the hell out of my left shoulder.  Sigh.  I think i'm going to just take a week off to heal and come back fresh.  Worst. Week. Ever.)


----------



## docdoom77 (Aug 18, 2012)

This is the last day of my week off and I finished the Cyanostane.  It definitely decreased my sex drive, but it seemed to down what it claimed.  I liked Halo Extreme better.  I'll be off of prohormones for a while; I'll just be using DAA and Trib for the time being.

I'm gonna go back down to a 3 day split.  I changed to the 4 day split, because my time per day is limited and I was rushing to get my workouts done, but I think it was still better for me than the 4 day split.  Also, on Wednesday I woke up with some excruciating neck and back pain from sleeping on it wrong.  I've been alternating ice and heat and taking naproxen.  It's nearly mended, so I shouldn't have any problem working out tomorrow.  I'm excited to get back on track; I've been restless all week.


----------



## docdoom77 (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm starting my first day back.  Chest and Tris.  I plan to take it slow and get my body used to extra stress:

Pushups x37 (+3 on knees), x21 (+3 on knees), x15 (+3 on knees) (I reduced my rest time between sets on these from 3-4 minutes down to 2 minutes, hence less successive reps, but time is a factor for me)
BB Bench Press 110 lbs x9, x9, x5 (I lowered the weight back down a little.  I don't think my connective tissues are keeping up with my strength gains, so I'm not gonna push it.  Loss of strength from that week off is evident.  Glad I can start training again!)
Incline BB Bench 95 lbs x13, x11
DB Flies 76lbs (2 x 38lbs) x13, x10
Close grip BB bench 85 lbs x10, x10, x10 
Skull Crushers 40lbs x12, x12
Bench Dips x15, x15


----------



## docdoom77 (Aug 22, 2012)

Leg and Shoulders today

Squats 135 lbs, x14, x12, x11
Stiff Legged Dead Lifts 135 lbs x14, x11
Standing Calf Raises 135 lbs x16, x12
BB Military Press 85 lbs x13, x10, x8
Upright Row 70 lbs x10, x8, x7

That's it for the day.  With the 3 day split and school starting for the kids I have less time to put into this, but I'm getting as much in as I can.


----------



## docdoom77 (Aug 28, 2012)

Leg and Shoulders today. Family stuff got in the way of workouts this weekend.  Now that school has started, it should be more steady

Squats 140 lbs, x14, x13, x12
Stiff Legged Dead Lifts 140 lbs x14, x11
Standing Calf Raises 140 lbs x17, x14
BB Military Press 90 lbs x13, x10, x7
Upright Row 70 lbs x11, x10, x7

Not bad.  The need to get done before I have to pick up the kids really ramps up the intensity, got my heart pounding.


----------



## docdoom77 (Aug 30, 2012)

First day doing back and biceps in a while.  Here goes:

Deadlifts 140 lbs x12, x8, x9

Shrugs 140 lbs x13, x11

Chin ups x5 (+5 Assisted), x3 (+6 assisted)

Bent over Rows 100 lbs x9, x8, x7

ez curls 55 lbs x10, x7, x6

DB curls 56 lbs (2x 28) x7, x6

Hammer curls 56 lbs x6, x5


My biceps have really suffered from the time off.  I hope they bounce back quickly.


----------



## docdoom77 (Sep 2, 2012)

Chest and Tris again.  Always a fun workout.

Pushups x38 (+3 on knees), x22 (+3 on knees), x15 (+3 on knees) 
BB Bench Press 105 lbs x11, x11, x9 (meant to put on 115, but left off some weight on accident and didn't notice til I was done.  Sigh)
Incline BB Bench 100 lbs x11, x9 (I think the cyanostane is completely out of my system.  There is an ensuing loss of strength and endurance)
DB Flies 76lbs (2 x 38lbs) x12, x10
Close grip BB bench 85 lbs x11, x10, x10 
Skull Crushers 40lbs x13, x11
Bench Dips x15, x15


----------



## docdoom77 (Sep 5, 2012)

Here I go again... on my own.  Goin' down the only road I've ever known.  Like a drifter i was born to walk alone, but I've made up my mind... oops, sorry... that's white snake.  


Squats 145 lbs, x14, x13 (I cut this short one set due to shin pain.  I'm not risking an injury, it sucks to miss work outs)
Stiff Legged Dead Lifts 145 lbs x14, x12
Standing Calf Raises 145 lbs x18, x13
BB Military Press 95 lbs x13, x9, x7
Upright Row 70 lbs x11, x10, x7


----------



## hellguy (Sep 5, 2012)

Love that song!!

I usually workout to Eminem or something similar. 

Sent from Hellguy's X2.


----------



## docdoom77 (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm more of a metal head, but I love getting down to some 80's pop or hard rock too - pure nostalgia.


----------



## docdoom77 (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm back, yes I'm back, yeah I'm baaaack, baaaaaahaaaaaaahack.  Back and bis, yes I'm back and bis.  Ahh, ACDC

Deadlifts 140 lbs x13, x10, x10

Shrugs 140 lbs x14, x13 

Chin ups x5 (+6 Assisted), x4 (+5 assisted)

Bent over Rows 100 lbs x10, x10, x8

ez curls 55 lbs x12, x9, x7

DB curls 56 lbs (2x 28) x8, x6

Hammer curls 56 lbs x6, x6

That was a good workout!  Improvement across the board.  I'm psyched.


----------



## Pylon (Sep 9, 2012)

Well done.  

I love hammer curls.  For some reason, just doing them makes me feel stronger.


----------



## docdoom77 (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks for the encouragement Pylon!

Ahh, sssss, push it.  A-push it real good!

Pushups x40 (+3 on knees), x23 (+3 on knees), x15 (+3 on knees) 
BB Bench Press 115 lbs x8, x9, x7
Incline BB Bench 100 lbs x9, x7 
DB Flies 76lbs (2 x 38lbs) x13, x10
Close grip BB bench 85 lbs x12, x11, x10 
Skull Crushers 45lbs x11, x9
Bench Dips x16, x16

Well that went less well than I'd hoped, but not too bad.  I worked out last evening and then this morning, so i think I'm not fully recovered, and hence a little weak.


----------



## docdoom77 (Sep 11, 2012)

"Risin' up (in a squat ;p), back on the streets, did my time took my chances, went the distance, now I'm not gonna stop...

Squats 145 lbs, x15, x14, x11 
Stiff Legged Dead Lifts 145 lbs x14, x13
Standing Calf Raises 145 lbs x19, x14
BB Military Press - Front delts are still pretty tore up from Sunday.  I'm giving these a miss this week.
Upright Row 70 lbs x11, x11, x8

Not bad.  I'm mostly pleased with today's workout.


----------



## docdoom77 (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm a little under the weather and I can't come up with a clever song intro.  Sorry.

Deadlifts 145 lbs x13, x10, x10

Shrugs 145 lbs x15, x14

Chin ups x5 (+6 Assisted) - Guess I'm sicker than I thought.  Had to stop and spend alot of time in the bathroom.  Looks like I'm done for today.  Sigh.


----------



## docdoom77 (Sep 16, 2012)

I cannot shake this damn cold, but I refuse to keep missing workouts.  Today is chest and tris.  If I'm not feeling too sick near the end, I'll try to get the curls I missed on friday into this workout.

Pushups x40 (+3 on knees), x22 (+3 on knees), x15 (+3 on knees) (definitely very weak due to this damn cold, I'm gonna keep everything light.  Hopefully I won't fall behind if I force myself to do SOMETHING)
BB Bench Press 115 lbs x11, x9
DB Flies 76lbs (2 x 38lbs) x13, x11
Close grip BB bench 85 lbs x14, x13

Well, that's it for a today.  I feel pretty terrible, but I wanted to avoid falling too far behind.  I hope this mini-workout helps me in that goal.


----------



## docdoom77 (Sep 20, 2012)

Here we go.

Deadlifts 145 lbs x13, x11, x10

Shrugs 145 lbs x15, x13

Chin ups x6 (+4 Assisted), x4 (+5 assisted)

Bent over Rows 100 lbs x10, x7, x7 (not so good this week, but it came from forearm failure.  I need to find a way to do some forearm exercises)

ez curls 55 lbs x13, x8

DB curls 56 lbs (2x 28) x6, x6  (between missing bis last week and recovering from that nasty cold, these have suffered.  Sigh)

Hammer curls 56 lbs x7, x6


----------



## docdoom77 (Sep 23, 2012)

Here's hoping for a good one today!

Pushups x42 (+3 on knees), x24 (+3 on knees) (I've decided to cut a set of these out.  They're great for pre-exhausting both pecs and tris, but enough is enough)
BB Bench Press 115 lbs x10, x10, x7
Incline BB Bench 100 lbs x10, x9 
DB Flies 76lbs (2 x 38lbs) x14, x11
Close grip BB bench 90 lbs x12, x12, x11 
Skull Crushers 50lbs x11, x9
Bench Dips x18, x17

That was a great workout!  Lots of energy, lots of improvement.  I feel like I'm back on track.


----------



## docdoom77 (Sep 25, 2012)

Legs and Shoulders - The two body parts that are well and truly screwed up by the Army.  Hehehe.

Squats 145 lbs, x16, x6 (I pulled a muscle in my thigh. Its a small pull, but I'm not gonna exacerbate it by finishing the set)
Stiff Legged Dead Lifts 145 lbs x14, x14
Standing Calf Raises 145 lbs x20, x15
DB Military Press 56 lbs (2x 28) x12, x12, x10   (My right shoulder is a holy mess.  I'm changing to lower weight DB presses to save the poor joint; hopefully I can strengthen the joint by working those stabilizing muscles)
Upright Row 75 lbs x10, x10, x8


----------



## hellguy (Sep 25, 2012)

Amen!!

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## docdoom77 (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks for that!  Back and Bis today.

Deadlifts 145 lbs x13, x11 (had to cut a set of these today.  I lost my workout gloves and the bar is tearing my hands to pieces)

Shrugs 145 lbs x16, x13 (these I use an alternating grip, so not as much of a problem)

Chin ups x6 (+5 Assisted), x4 (+5 assisted)

Bent over Rows 100 lbs x11, x9, x9 

ez curls 55 lbs x14, x9

DB curls 56 lbs (2x 28) x7, x6 

Hammer curls 56 lbs x7, x7


----------



## docdoom77 (Sep 30, 2012)

I had one of my worst migraines ever yesterday.  I'm hoping it won't recur in the middle of this workout.

Pushups x43 (+3 on knees), x24 (+3 on knees) 
BB Bench Press 115 lbs x8, x10, x8  (I'm feeling very weak and shaky today. Not sure why. Feels like my hypoglycemia, but I ate plenty this morning. Sigh)
Incline BB Bench 100 lbs x11, x9 
DB Flies 76lbs (2 x 38lbs) x13, x11
Close grip BB bench 90 lbs x12, x11, x10  
Skull Crushers 45lbs x12, x8
Bench Dips x16, x15

Pretty terrible workout, but at least I finished despite my utter lack of strength and energy.


----------



## docdoom77 (Oct 2, 2012)

Injury Day!  JK

Squats 145 lbs, x16, x14, x11 
Stiff Legged Dead Lifts 145 lbs x12, x11 (I went for a run on Sunday for the first time in a long time and my hamstrings are hurting)
Standing Calf Raises 145 lbs x21, x16
DB Military Press 56 lbs (2x 28) x13, x12, x11 
Upright Row 75 lbs x11, x10, x9

Not bad.  Much better than sunday.


----------



## docdoom77 (Oct 4, 2012)

Here's hoping for a good one.

Deadlifts 145 lbs x13, x12, x11 

Shrugs 145 lbs x16, x14

Chin ups x6 (+6 Assisted), x4 (+5 assisted)  (I can't believe how much this is working my forearms lately.  That never used to be an issue)

Bent over Rows 100 lbs x11, x9, x8 (forearms holding me back again.  I hope they catch up soon.) 

ez curls 55 lbs x15, x9

DB curls 56 lbs (2x 28) x7, x6 

Hammer curls 56 lbs x7, x7

I've been really getting back on track for diet, keeping at ~500 below maintenance (I had lost focus for a while) and its costing me in strength gains, but at least it hasn't set me back any.


----------



## docdoom77 (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm starting a cycle of Haloplex.  It's obviously not gonna be as good as Halo Extreme, as it doesn't have the recovery agent added in, but it was dirt cheap, so I can actually do 75mg a day (I got two bottles for $40).  I'm only doing 50mg for the first week, but I isplan to move up to 75 from the second week on.  I'm also taking a liver protection blend, straight milk thistle, DAA, Bronkaid (with caff and aspirin), and a standard multi-vitamin.  

I'm also going to use my Craze pwo supp for the first time.  Seemed like a lot of people here liked it, so I ordered some.  I was just using a no-calorie energy drink from Sam's Club, so I'm hoping this will be better.  
l


----------



## docdoom77 (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm excited.  Chest Day!

Pushups x44 (+3 on knees), x24 (+3 on knees) 
BB Bench Press 115 lbs x8, x8, x9 (guess its just the stricter diet.  I got used to steady improvement, but this fat needs to MOVE!)
Incline BB Bench 100 lbs x11, x9 
DB Flies 76lbs (2 x 38lbs) x14, x11
Close grip BB bench 90 lbs x12, x10, x10 
Skull Crushers 45lbs x12, x10
Bench Dips x16, x15

Up until recently I was building muscle, gaining strength, and losing fat, but those days are gone.  To lose the rest of this fat, I'm dieting much more strictly.  It's a little daunting to LOSE strength.  Sigh


----------



## hellguy (Oct 7, 2012)

I keep watching your thread and its making me feel like a slug seeing your determination. I need to take lessons. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## docdoom77 (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks man.  I have my bad weeks.  Just gotta get back on the horse.


----------



## docdoom77 (Oct 9, 2012)

I ran yesterday, so I'm expecting legs to be a little weak.

Squats 145 lbs, x16, x14, x11 
Stiff Legged Dead Lifts 145 lbs x14, x12 (It doesn't take long for my legs to get used to running - apparently)
Standing Calf Raises 145 lbs x22, x18
DB Military Press 56 lbs (2x 28) x14, x12, x11 
Upright Row 75 lbs x12, x10, x9

That workout went really well considering that I'm cutting weight.  I think the Craze may have helped.  Definitely had good energy.

I'd like to just comment on the weight I've been using for squats and deads.  It hasn't gone up despite moving well out of the 8-12 sweet spot for reps, because my cheap ass barbell can't hold any more weight without breaking.  I'm hoping to get a nice, one-piece steel barbell for christmas (plus more metal plates to put on it), but until then, 145 is the max.


----------



## hellguy (Oct 11, 2012)

docdoom77 said:


> Thanks man.  I have my bad weeks.  Just gotta get back on the horse.



I have similar issues. At least I know what to do. Now I just gotta do it. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## docdoom77 (Oct 11, 2012)

Back and Bis baby!

Deadlifts 145 lbs x13, x12, x12 

Shrugs - I'm short on time and my traps got hit pretty hard by the Deads, so I'm skipping these this week.

Chin ups x6 (+6 Assisted), x4 (+6 assisted)

Bent over Rows 100 lbs x11, x10, x9 (I need to set up a camera for these next week.  I don't think my form is very good)

ez curls 60 lbs x12, x7 (Finally decided to up the weight on these. It felt good, better workout for my old biceps)

DB curls 56 lbs (2x 28) x7, x7

Hammer curls 56 lbs x8, x7

Not bad considering my cutting diet.  Actually made some improvements.  Seems to early to give the credit to the Halo, but maybe.


----------



## docdoom77 (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm hoping for a good chest day, since the rest of the week went well (fingers crossed).

Pushups x42 (+3 on knees), x24 (+3 on knees) (These went down, but I'm trying to be better on form, it's gotten sloppy)
BB Bench Press 115 lbs x9, x9, x10  (Awesome!  Back on track here.  Maybe the Haloplex is already kicking in? Dunno, but I like it) 
Incline BB Bench 100 lbs x12, x10 
DB Flies 76lbs (2 x 38lbs) x15, x12 (this is another exercise I feel like I'm ready to move up weight on, but my weight set won't allow it. Can't wait for xmas)
Incline DB Flies 76lbs 10x , 9x (I'm bringing these back to get more isolation in my chest.  I want it to fill out)
Close grip BB bench 95 lbs x10, x10, x9 (Man!  That extra 5 pounds felt very heavy) 
Skull Crushers 45lbs x13, x10
Bench Dips x18, x17

A very good workout overall.  I'm quite pleased.


----------



## docdoom77 (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm sick, but working out anyway.  We'll see how it goes.

Squats 145 lbs, x18, x15, x12 
Stiff Legged Dead Lifts 145 lbs x14, x13 
Standing Calf Raises 145 lbs x23, x18
DB Military Press 56 lbs (2x 28) x15, x13, x11 
Upright Row 75 lbs x12, x11, x9

Another decent workout despite being sick and cutting.  This is a good week!


----------



## docdoom77 (Oct 19, 2012)

Back and Bis baby!

Deadlifts 155 lbs x12, x10, x9 (I wasn't gonna go past 145 because of the stress on my cheap BB, but since these start on the ground instead of up on a bar, I thought it could handle another 10 pounds)

Shrugs 155 lbs x14 , x12

Chin ups x7 (+5 Assisted), x4 (+6 assisted)

Bent over Rows 100 lbs x11, x10, x9 (forgot to get the camera ready, but I think I found the problem.  Focusing to much on getting the bar up to my chest, rather than using my lats to pull as far as I can)

ez curls 60 lbs x12, x7 (no improvement, sigh)

DB curls 56 lbs (2x 28) x8, x7

Hammer curls 56 lbs x8, x8

Not terrible.  I've had better.


----------



## docdoom77 (Oct 21, 2012)

Fun day!  I'm noticing a real difference in my triceps.  They were non-existent before I started training, but now I see them anytime I extend my arm!

Pushups x43 (+3 on knees), x25 (+3 on knees) 
BB Bench Press 115 lbs x10, x9, x10 
Incline BB Bench 100 lbs x13, x11 (next week I need to add 5 pounds)
DB Flies 76lbs (2 x 38lbs) x16, x12
Incline DB Flies 76lbs x11 , x10 
Close grip BB bench 95 lbs x11, x10, x9 
Skull Crushers 45lbs x13, x10
Bench Dips x18, x18


----------



## docdoom77 (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm getting a new barbell with metal plates tomorrow, so I added some weight now that I'm not worried about bending this old one.

Squats 155 lbs, x15, x13, x10 
Stiff Legged Dead Lifts 155 lbs x13, x12
Standing Calf Raises 155 lbs x20, x15
DB Military Press 76 lbs (2x 38) x11, x10, x7 (had to make a big jump in weight due to the inflexibility of my current weight set)
Upright Row 75 lbs x10, x10, x8

The extra weight felt really great!  I'm excited about my new plates and barbell.  Can't wait to use them on Thursday.


----------



## docdoom77 (Oct 23, 2012)

The upright rows should have read 80lbs.  doh!


----------



## hellguy (Oct 24, 2012)

docdoom77 said:


> Fun day!  I'm noticing a real difference in my triceps.  They were non-existent before I started training, but now I see them anytime I extend my arm!
> 
> Pushups x43 (+3 on knees), x25 (+3 on knees)
> BB Bench Press 115 lbs x10, x9, x10
> ...



Sometimes that is all we need to force us to progress to heavier weight.


----------



## docdoom77 (Oct 25, 2012)

So, the new weight set has significantly heavier bars.  If it looks like the weight has gone down, this is the reason, I'll actually be lifting more, but the plates won't reflect it.

Deadlifts 155 lbs x9, x9, x9 (with the new bar this is about 10lbs more than last week.  It feels nice to put up some weight that actually challenges me)

Shrugs 155 lbs x13 , x10

Chin ups x7 (+6 Assisted), x4 (+6 assisted)

Bent over Rows 95 lbs x11, x10, x9 (with the new bar this is about 5lbs more than last week. I think more form is pretty much on target now)

ez curls 55 lbs x10, x7 (same deal.  Bar's heavier)

DB curls 60 lbs (2x 30) x9, x7 (My DB's were always pretty heavy and I added the weight in.  I'm not doing that anymore.  Just the plates)

Hammer curls 60 lbs x6, x6

I love my new weights!  Awesome!


----------



## docdoom77 (Oct 28, 2012)

ARE YOU READDDDY!?

Pushups x45 (+3 on knees), x26 (+3 on knees) 
BB Bench Press 110 lbs x11, x9, x9 
Incline BB Bench 100 lbs x11, x11 
DB Flies 80lbs (2 x 40lbs) x12, x9
Incline DB Flies 80lbs x8 , x7 
Close grip BB bench 90 lbs x8, x8, x10 
Skull Crushers 40lbs x10, x7
Bench Dips x18, x18

P.S.  My girlfriend asked me to mention that she bought me the new bar and weights as an early xmas present.  Thanks honey!


----------



## docdoom77 (Oct 30, 2012)

Leg and Shoulders.  I had to wait until after I did all the other exercises to do squats, as I was waiting on my spotter.

Squats 155 lbs, x11, x9, x9
Stiff Legged Dead Lifts 155 lbs x12, x11
Standing Calf Raises 155 lbs x18, x15
DB Military Press 80 lbs (2x 40) x9, x8, x7
Upright Row 70 lbs x11, x9, x9


----------



## hellguy (Nov 2, 2012)

docdoom77 said:


> ARE YOU READDDDY!?
> 
> P.S.  My girlfriend asked me to mention that she bought me the new bar and weights as an early xmas present.  Thanks honey!



Sounds like an awesome GF to me!


----------



## docdoom77 (Nov 2, 2012)

She is brother, she is!

Another day another dolla.

Deadlifts 155 lbs x10, x10, x9

Shrugs 155 lbs x15, x11

Chin ups x8 (+5 Assisted), x5 (+6 assisted)

Bent over Rows 95 lbs x12, x10, x10 

ez curls 55 lbs x12, x8

DB curls 60 lbs (2x 30) x9, x7

Hammer curls 60 lbs x7, x6


----------



## docdoom77 (Nov 4, 2012)

Another chest and tri day.  The best!

Pushups x44 (+3 on knees), x26 (+3 on knees) 
BB Bench Press 110 lbs x13, x9, x9 
Incline BB Bench 105 lbs x11, x11 
DB Flies 80lbs (2 x 40lbs) x12, x10
Incline DB Flies 80lbs x9 , x7 
Close grip BB bench 90 lbs x9, x9, x10 
Skull Crushers 40lbs x12, x7
Bench Dips +25 pound plate x14, x13


----------



## docdoom77 (Nov 7, 2012)

Have to do this workout later now and I didn't time my snacks right.  I'm having bad case of hypoglycemia.

Squats 155 lbs, x12, x9, x10
Stiff Legged Dead Lifts 160 lbs x12, x11
Standing Calf Raises 160 lbs x18, x15
DB Military Press 80 lbs (2x 40) x9, x8, x7
Upright Row 70 lbs x11, x9, x9


----------



## docdoom77 (Nov 9, 2012)

Deadlifts 160 lbs x11, x9, x9

Shrugs 160 lbs x14, x12

Chin ups x8 (+5 Assisted), x5 (+6 assisted)

Pull ups x2 (+5 Assisted)

Bent over Rows 95 lbs x13, x11, x10 

ez curls 55 lbs x12, x9

DB curls 60 lbs (2x 30) x9, x8

Hammer curls 60 lbs x8, x6

I usually do some informal forearm exercises after this workout, but my blood sugar is low again.  For the past few days I've just been starving all the time and more prone than usual to hypoglycemic episodes.  I think my metabolism is getting back on track now that I've lost so much fat and I need to readjust.


----------



## docdoom77 (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm not exactly bursting with energy today, we'll see how it goes.

Pushups x36 (+3 on knees), x28 (+3 on knees) (I was feeling very weak for these.  Not sure why.)
BB Bench Press 115 lbs x13, x9, x9 (better! same reps more weight) 
Incline BB Bench 110 lbs x8, x11 
DB Flies 80lbs (2 x 40lbs) x13, x11
Incline DB Flies 80lbs x9 , x9 
Close grip BB bench 90 lbs x10, x9, x10 
Skull Crushers 45lbs x9, x6 (any weight increase seems huge on this exercise, but it's gotta be done)
Bench Dips +25 pound plate x15, x15


----------



## docdoom77 (Nov 14, 2012)

No spotter today.  I shouldn't even be attempting squats, since I have to load them up on the bench bar and lift it from a sitting position to get started, but I just don't want to skip it, so here it goes.

Squats 160 lbs, x12, x10, x10 (I coulda done more with a spotter, but i didn't wanna get stuck)
Stiff Legged Dead Lifts 160 lbs x13, x12
Standing Calf Raises 170 lbs x16, x14
DB Military Press 80 lbs (2x 40) x10, x8, x7
Upright Row 70 lbs x11, x9, x9


----------



## x~factor (Nov 16, 2012)

Awesome workout so far man! I bet you could really do some damage if you could get a hold of good equipments. Is joining a local gym out of the question?


----------



## docdoom77 (Nov 16, 2012)

Yeah. Three kids leaves me with a lack of time and funds.  Thanks for the props!

Today I'm gonna split this workout into two halves.  I'll do Back before I pick up the kids and arms afterwards.

Deadlifts 160 lbs x12, x10, x9

Shrugs 170 lbs x12, x10

Chin ups x8 (+6 Assisted), x5 (+6 assisted)

Pull ups x4 (+5 Assisted)

Bent over Rows 100 lbs x11, x9, x9

That's it for back.  I'll do arms in about 45 minutes when I've got the kids home.


----------



## docdoom77 (Nov 16, 2012)

Back for biceps!

ez curls 60 lbs x10, x8, x7

DB curls 60 lbs (2x 30) x10, x8

Hammer curls 60 lbs x9, x6


----------



## docdoom77 (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm very sick and won't be working out today.  I got so dizzy I fell down, just warming up.  Sigh.


----------



## docdoom77 (Nov 22, 2012)

So, I missed two workouts.  I have an undiagnosed abdominal illness. I got cat scans, blood and urine work done at the ER. They have ruled out appendicitis, but I still have pain and bloating and other less savory symptoms.  I'm not sure how its going to affect today's workout, but I'm tired of missing them.

Deadlifts 165 lbs x12, x10, x9

Shrugs 170 lbs x13, x11

Chin ups x8 (+6 Assisted), x5 (+6 assisted)

Pull ups x4 (+6 Assisted)

Bent over Rows 100 lbs x11, x10, x9

ez curls 60 lbs x10, x8


Nothing about the workout seems to cause me pain, but my energy level is much lower and about halfway through I got very shaky and nauseous.  Had to cut it short.  I wish they could tell me what is wrong with me.  Sigh


----------



## docdoom77 (Nov 25, 2012)

I'm gonna try again.  This stomach issue is unresolved and my bad shoulder is giving me hell, but I hate missing workout days. I also finished my Halo cycle about 2 weeks ago, so its kinda a double whammy.

Pushups x40 (+3 on knees), x28 (+3 on knees) (Not quite back on track but better than last time)
BB Bench Press 120 lbs x11, x8, x7 (not good on the shoulder. Probably shouldn't have gone up in weight. ;P) 
Incline BB Bench 110 lbs x10, x9 
DB Flies 80lbs (2 x 40lbs)  shoulder cannot handle flies this week.  Stupid shoulder.  GRRR
Incline DB Flies 80lbs
Close grip BB bench 90 lbs x13, x10, Shoulder is screaming.  No more pressing this workout.  I'll just take it easy and ice the hell out of it.
Skull Crushers 45lbs x9, x7 
Bench Dips +25 pound plate x15, x16

Not the best ever, but way better than nothing.  My abdominal issues didn't slow me down at all this time, which is nice, but my shoulder is in one hell of a state.


----------



## docdoom77 (Nov 28, 2012)

Spotter won't be available til later, so I'm gonna do shoulders now and legs in an hour or so.  I'm still injured, so i'm taking the weight for these exercises way down, til I recover.

DB Military Press 60 lbs (2x 30) x12, x12, x10
Upright Row 70 lbs x12, x10, x9 (these don't aggravate the shoulder injury at all, so no need to hold back)
Reverse Flies 30 lbs (2x 15) x14, x14

Breaking up the workout gives me a little more time, so I added in the reverse flies.


----------



## docdoom77 (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm back for the leg part of the workout.

Squats 170 lbs, x12, x10, x10 
Stiff Legged Dead Lifts 170 lbs x12, x10
Standing Calf Raises 170 lbs x16, x15

Not too bad.  It'll do anyway.


----------



## docdoom77 (Nov 30, 2012)

Deadlifts 170 lbs x11, x10, x7

Shrugs 170 lbs x14, x11

Chin ups x8 (+6 Assisted), x6 (+4 assisted)

Pull ups x4 (+6 Assisted)

Bent over Rows 100 lbs x10, x9, x8 (Dunno if its just a bad day or all the cutting or the crash after the Halo, but these sucked today)


I'll be back for bi's in about 45 minutes


----------



## docdoom77 (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm baaaack!

ez curls 60 lbs x10, x8, x7

DB curls 60 lbs (2x 30) x8, x8 (Definitely weak this week.... hehehehe homonyms.  *Ahem* )

Hammer curls 60 lbs x7, x7

Crappy, but them's the breaks.  I'll have to get used to less than stellar workouts until I can flatten this damn stomach out.


----------



## docdoom77 (Dec 2, 2012)

So, my shoulder is still pretty screwed up.  I'm sure its a combination of the stress it was put under during my time in the army and the repetitive stress from my glamorous job as a custodian (pushing vacuums and mops, scrubbing surfaces, etc).  I'm gonna use lower weight today and try not to exacerbate the injury.  I'm really hoping I don't have to go to the doctor for it.

Pushups x32 (+3 on knees), x21 (+3 on knees) Did less of these much more slowly to save the shoulder.  Was still a good workout tho.
BB Bench Press 110 lbs x12, x12, x11 Lower weight, ultra-slow and controlled to save my shoulder.  Seems to be working so far.
Incline BB Bench 100 lbs x11, x10 
DB Flies 70lbs (2 x 35lbs) x12 (Even with lower weight and controlled movements these stressed my shoulder injury too much to do these)
Incline DB Flies 80lbs See above
Close grip BB bench 90 lbs x13,  These also put a lot of stress on my shoulder.  I'll substitute some cable push downs (very low resistance, but better than nothing)
Cable Push downs x16, x15 (those actually felt really good, but I have no way to increase the resistance, so they won't become part of my regular routine)
Skull Crushers 45lbs x10, x8
Bench Dips +25 pound plate x16, x16

I'm really hoping a few weeks of babying this shoulder should set it straight.  I've been taking ibuprofin and alternating ice and heat as much as possible (before a workout heat, after my post workout shower, I ice it).  Here's hoping!


----------



## docdoom77 (Dec 5, 2012)

Same deal as last week.  I'll be splitting the workout into to parts due to timing of spotter.  Shoulder is a little better, but I'm gonna keep the weight low for now.  I may start edging it back up in a week or so, depending on how my recovery is going

DB Military Press 60 lbs (2x 30) x13, x12, x10
Upright Row 70 lbs x13, x11, x9
Reverse Flies 40 lbs (2x 20) x13, x13

I'll be back for legs in a bit.


----------



## docdoom77 (Dec 5, 2012)

Back for legs.

Squats 170 lbs, x13, x11, x10 
Stiff Legged Dead Lifts 170 lbs x13, x11
Standing Calf Raises 170 lbs x16, x15


----------



## docdoom77 (Dec 7, 2012)

Alright! Back first, then bi's later.

Deadlifts 170 lbs x12, x10, x8

Shrugs 170 lbs x14, x12

Chin ups x8 (+6 Assisted), x6 (+5 assisted)

Pull ups x4 (+6 Assisted)

Bent over Rows 100 lbs x10, x9, x8

The rows are just getting harder.  I think the extra pull-ups are pre-exhausting my lats, giving me less strength for these. Anywho, I'll be back in less than an hour for biceps!


----------



## docdoom77 (Dec 7, 2012)

I don't know what's wrong with me.  I strained something in my inner arm near my left elbow.  Can't do my bicep  stuff today.  I'm not doing anything different or being less safe, but I seem to be getting little injuries on a regular basis.  Sigh.  I hope this one heals quickly.


----------



## docdoom77 (Dec 10, 2012)

I've decided to take a week off.  Let my body heal, gather myself.  It's tough already missing the workouts, but I think a short break is for the best.  I'll be back next week, hopefully feeling rested and strong!


----------



## hellguy (Dec 11, 2012)

Good idea. Rest is important too. Come back strong brother!!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## docdoom77 (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm excited about getting back into my routine tomorrow.  Inner arm is still not at its best, but only curling motions seem to hurt it, so hopefully it will be better by Friday.  Weight loss is going well.  I'm below 200 pounds, which was my initial goal.  I'm gonna keep cutting until my belly is flat though. So, I'll be back tomorrow, hopefully after a great workout.


----------



## docdoom77 (Dec 16, 2012)

Finally back after over a week off.  Chest and Tris today.

Pushups x35 (+3 on knees), x22 (+3 on knees) Keeping to concentrating on form.  Still strained a muscle in my neck.  Sigh
BB Bench Press 110 lbs x10, x8, x7 Between the injury and the time off I'm seeing significant strength loss.  Depressing.
Incline BB Bench 95 lbs x11, x10 
DB Flies 70lbs (2 x 35lbs) x13, x 12 It's nice to not have my shoulder screaming at me.  That's an improvement. ;P
Incline DB Flies 80lbs I'm going to work back into these.  I don't want to overdo it on my first day back.
Close grip BB bench 90 lbs x11, x10, starting to feel a little shoulder strain and I don't want to re-injure, so I'll stop at 2 sets this week.
Skull Crushers Inner arm injury still preventing these.  I really hope it's better by next week.
Bench Dips +25 pound plate x16, x15

A very disappointing return.  Strained my neck somehow (I don't think its serious. It's most likely clear itself up in a day or two) and lost a great deal of strength.  Since I'm cutting, there's not much chance of getting that strength back anytime soon.  On the plus side, my shoulder is much better (though I'm still gonna baby it a little until I'm sure it's ready for the big time).  If my inner arm will get back to normal soon, I should be doing alright in a week or so.  My plan is to keep cutting and doing what workouts I can.  I can't wait to get to my first bulk!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 16, 2012)

look like a classic endomorph...id never do under 12 reps...bet you hit a hard wall of fatigue

buy the carlon colker book...


----------



## docdoom77 (Dec 18, 2012)

Cool.  Thanks KoS.  I'll look into it.

Man, the DOMs is crazy after some time off.  I'm still sore from Sunday.  Looking forward to tomorrow's workout!  The weight loss is still going well.  I've been faithful to my diet, and its doing its job.  I was so fat for so long, its hard to believe I've gotten under 200 lbs.  I shudder to think how much more weight I'll have to lose to shed this gut, but I look so much better than I did at 245... and that, in itself, is motivation to keep on it.


----------



## ls1x (Dec 18, 2012)

Nice work. Keep it up. You are deff a go get er 

haters are my number one motivators


----------



## docdoom77 (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks for the props!   Starting with shoulders and then I'll do legs later.

DB Military Press 60 lbs (2x 30) x13, x12, x10  Seems like no strength loss on these, that's a nice surprise
Upright Row 70 lbs x13, x11, x8  Almost as good as last time.  I guess the time off wasn't too bad for my shoulders.
Reverse Flies 40 lbs (2x 20) x15, x14  Improvement.  nice.

I hope legs go this well.  I'll be back soon.


----------



## docdoom77 (Dec 19, 2012)

and i'm back.

Squats 170 lbs, x13, x10, x8 They started out strong, but the strength left me. Not too bad tho. 
Stiff Legged Dead Lifts 170 lbs x13, x11  Same.  Good.
Standing Calf Raises 170 lbs x15, x16

Not bad.  Much better than Sunday.  I'm concerned about back and biceps on friday as my inner arm is still tender.  I hope it's well enough for curls and pull ups by then.


----------



## hellguy (Dec 19, 2012)

Hey bro, as long as you gave it all you had then that's what counts. Keep kicking @$$.

Plant powered and loving it!


----------



## docdoom77 (Dec 21, 2012)

Time for back (bis later).  I'm about to find out how healed my inner arm is.... fingers crossed!

Deadlifts 170 lbs x12, x11, x8 That wasn't bad at all.  One rep more overall.

Shrugs 170 lbs x13, x10  Those went down considerably.  They were very difficult today.

Chin ups x8 (+5 Assisted), x5 (+5 assisted) arm still hurts a little, but I got through these.  We'll see later if I jacked it up worse. ;P

Pull ups x4 (+5 Assisted)

Bent over Rows 100 lbs x7  That was pathetic.  Gonna bring the weight down a little
@ 90 lbs x10, x10

I'll be back for biceps in a little while.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 21, 2012)

did ou ask santa for the book kid?


----------



## docdoom77 (Dec 21, 2012)

Time for biceps.  I don't want to fuck my arm up, so I'm gonna do more warm-ups than usual and drop the weight to see how that feels.

ez curls 50 lbs x7...  Arm is not healed yet.  These really strain that tendon.  Hammers don't put too much tension on it and they're better than nothing.
Hammer curls 50 lbs x13, x12, x11, x8

Well, that sucked, but them's the breaks.  I'm hoping the indirect work from my back routine and hammers can pull me through until this damn thing heals.  If it ever does >=(


----------



## docdoom77 (Dec 21, 2012)

Santa's done making toys this year, but I'm looking on Amazon.  Is the second edition still relevant?  It's much cheaper than the 3rd edition.  I was gonna order it this weekend.  Thanks again for the advice.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 21, 2012)

yeah...not much diff...just added some pages to the 3rd...all the important stuff will be there


----------



## docdoom77 (Dec 21, 2012)

Turned out not to matter.  Sorry to waste your time.  See, I have amazon prime and with free 2 day shipping, the 3rd edition was a better deal.  I should have it some time next week.

Thanks again.


----------



## docdoom77 (Dec 23, 2012)

Chest and Tris...

Pushups x40 (+3 on knees) I'm gonna try just one set of these for a while.  It's really just a warm up anyway, and it'll save later shoulder injuries.
BB Bench Press 115 lbs x10, x8, x7  Well, I got some strength back. Added 5 lbs for the same reps. 
Incline BB Bench 100 lbs x11, x9  Not bad. 5 more lbs, 1 less rep.  There is hope yet for a return to form. ;P 
DB Flies 70lbs (2 x 35lbs) x15, x 12 I could easily handle more weight, but the stretch puts alot of tension on my shoulder and I don't want to reinjure, so... more reps.
Incline DB Flies 70lbs x10
Close grip BB bench 95 lbs x8, x8, x8 My  triceps are always slow to adjust to new weight. I expect these will go better next week.
Skull Crushers These are just off the menu until my arm heals.  I'll do an extra set of dips tho.
Bench Dips +25 pound plate x17, x15, x14

Not bad at all.  It's heartening to know that not all that strength loss was permanent.


----------



## docdoom77 (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Xmas everyone!  I should be doing legs and shoulders tomorrow.  Today I'm enjoying an extra cheat day. ;P


----------



## docdoom77 (Dec 26, 2012)

I don't have to pick up the kids, so I'll be doing the workout in one session

Squats 170 lbs, x13, x11, x9  That went well.  More reps and I tried to pay special attention to form.  its so easy to get sloppy with squats due to monotony.
Stiff Legged Dead Lifts 170 lbs x14, x12 Improvement. ;D
Standing Calf Raises 170 lbs x17, x16 More improvement
DB Military Press 70 lbs (2x 35) x12, x9
"                  " @ 60 lbs x10
Upright Row 70 lbs x12, x11 Less, but the military press wore my delts out.
Reverse Flies 50 lbs (2x 25) x15, x13 

Overall a very good workout with lots of improvement.  I'm pleased... and gonna be so f***ing sore tomorrow. ;P


----------



## docdoom77 (Dec 28, 2012)

So, at KoS's behest I bought that book and I've read most of it (all of the nutrition, supplement and training chapters) and it was good read.  Good info.  Even the stuff I already knew was explained such a thorough manner that it offered new insights.  Based on the book and on KoS's freaky accurate diagnosis of "hitting the fatigue wall" I'll be lowering the weight a little and upping the reps.  My new sweet spot will be 12 -15 reps.  

Here we go:

Deadlifts 160 lbs x14, x12, x10 Fell short on that last set, but mostly due to grip. Higher reps = more hand fatigue. 

Shrugs 160 lbs x15, x12

Pull ups x7 (+5 Assisted), x5 (+5 assisted) Decided to start with pull ups and move to chin ups.  More strength for the back focus of the move.

Chin ups x5 (+5 Assisted) I doubt I'll be doing much curling.  I despair of this injury ever healing.

Bent over Rows 85 lbs x13
@ 80 lbs x12, x10  Fell short at the end again.  This new outlook on reps will take some getting used to.

ez curls 30 lbs x16  This didn't stress my injury. adding 5 lbs and trying again.
@35 lbs x13, x11  I started to feel minor strain on the injured elbow, so I won't increase the weight yet.  I'm hoping the light work will be theraputic.

DB curls 30 lbs (2x 15) x13, x12 It's very little weight, but any more will re-injure me.  Plus, its seems to be taxing my biceps pretty well; they feel like they're gonna pop.

Hammer curls 30 lbs x12, x11

Well the lower weight is a bit of an ego hit, feels like a step backward, but I think the workout was far more productive.  I was able to achieve a slow burn as the reps mounted (something that only rarely happened before) and I got a great pump.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 30, 2012)

i like being right all the time


----------



## docdoom77 (Dec 30, 2012)

It must be a terrible burden... being right all the time. ;D

OK Chest and Tris

Pushups x40 (+3 on knees) Same
BB Bench Press 100 lbs x16, x12, x9  I'm surprised how much heavier that seems to get with each set. ;P
Incline BB Bench 85 lbs x14, x10  I'm getting alot more out of the first set with higher reps, but it leaves me with less strength for successive sets.  I'm sure I'll adjust.
DB Flies 60lbs (2 x 30lbs) x17, x14
Incline DB Flies 60lbs x14 
Close grip BB bench 80 lbs x13, x12, x11
Bench Dips +25 pound plate x18, x15
One-armed overhead extensions 10 lbs x14 each, x12 each

Again, I think this is a better model for me.  I mean, my biceps are still sore from Friday... that's a first.  My biceps rarely got sore before and never for long.  Thanks KoS!


----------



## docdoom77 (Jan 2, 2013)

Delts and legs under the new program: Delts now, Legs later when my spotter gets home)

DB Military Press 60 lbs (2x 30) x13, x12, x11,
@40 lbs x12  I've noticed a creep in rest times between sets. I'm correcting that.  Added a set of these.
Lateral DB Raises 30 lbs (2x 15 lbs) x13, x12, x11
Reverse Flies 50 lbs (2x 25) x15, x13, x11

That went well.  I forecast a great deal of soreness in my delts for the next few days.


----------



## docdoom77 (Jan 2, 2013)

I learned alot about squat form in that book, so I'm going to bring the weight way down, to try and get my form right.  I'm sure it will shoot back up over the next few weeks, but I want to make sure I'm using the best form I can

Squats 130 lbs, x13, x12, x9 Holy hell!  My form was terrible before, despite my earlier research.  This is a whole new world of tough!
Stiff Legged Dead Lifts 170 lbs x14, x11
@150 lbs x11
Standing Calf Raises 130 lbs x15, x15, x14 using a steeper step and reducing rest time for these (only) to 30 seconds between sets, hence the lower weight. Urgh.

I haven't been this beat since I started 10 months ago.  Wow.  I'm sure I'll adjust, but this was something else.


----------



## docdoom77 (Jan 4, 2013)

Thought I'd do a pic update.  I'm now at about 194.  I started 9 months ago at 242.  Here are some before and afters






















There is a huge change to my overall shape.  I'm pleased with my progress.  I'm going to keep on the cutting style diet until I can flatten out my stomach.


----------



## docdoom77 (Jan 4, 2013)

Back and biceps again under the new program.  I'll be concentrating on keeping my rest time to around 90 seconds.

Deadlifts 160 lbs x15, x13, x11 

Shrugs 160 lbs x12 (grip failed, going to use an over under grip for the next set), x13, x8

Pull ups x7 (+6 Assisted), x5 (+5 assisted)

Chin ups x3 (+5 Assisted) The shorter rest period was the culprit here, I believe.  I'm sure I'll adjust.

Bent over Rows 80 lbs x14, x11, x9  talk about suck.  The lower rest period is another blow to the ego.

ez curls 35 lbs x15, x12, x10

DB curls 30 lbs (2x 15) x14, x12  elbow feels pretty good... maybe I can bring the weight up next week.

Hammer curls 30 lbs x12, x11

All the changes are daunting, but I believe they will help me in the long run.


----------



## docdoom77 (Jan 7, 2013)

Chest and Tris

Pushups x42 (+3 on knees) Same
BB Bench Press 105 lbs x14
@100 lbs x9 (Balls!), x5 I am very weak today.  Not sure why.  I hope it doesn't follow through to next week..... Wait a minute... just took a break for a few minutes and the shakes set in.  I'm hypoglycemic.  I just pounded a small protein shake.  Hopefully, I'll have energy for the rest of the workout.
Incline BB Bench 85 lbs x16, x11 That was better. Just needed something in my stomach.
DB Flies 70lbs (2 x 35lbs) x13, x11
Close grip BB bench 80 lbs x12, x10, x7

I'm cutting this short today.  I'm weak as a kitten and shaking like a leaf.  I'm bound to hurt myself.  I'll just cut my losses and try to come back stronger next time.


----------



## docdoom77 (Jan 7, 2013)

After dinner, i reviewed my meals for the day and I definitely came up short on calories.  Being hypoglycemic, I can't go into a workout underfed.  It's a mistake I'll try not to make again in the future.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 7, 2013)

stick with it...can tell huge diff from the side


----------



## longworthb (Jan 7, 2013)

Damn bro hugeeee progress. Keep at it


----------



## docdoom77 (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks.  No giving up here.  If I can make it this far, then I can meet my goals, otherwise it seems like wasted effort.


----------



## longworthb (Jan 7, 2013)

For sure. That's a huge progress in the amount of time uve been doing this. Nothin better then looking at the before and afters and seeing the difference


----------



## docdoom77 (Jan 7, 2013)

That is the truth!  If I'm feeling discouraged or simply lazy, one glimpse at "before" and I'm motivated again.  I don't wanna look like that again.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 7, 2013)

now


----------



## docdoom77 (Jan 8, 2013)

Awesome!  Thanks for sharing that with me.


----------



## docdoom77 (Jan 9, 2013)

So shoulders now and legs after I pick up the kids.

DB Military Press 60 lbs (2x 30) x14, x12, x12
@40 lbs x13  Better than last week.  That's good.
Lateral DB Raises 30 lbs (2x 15 lbs) x15, x13, x12 More improvement.  I hope this means I'm adapting to the new program.
Reverse Flies 50 lbs (2x 25) x14, x12, (I think I mis-typed last week's reverse flies, pretty sure I was using 40 lbs, so 50 lbs is a tad heavy ;P)
@40 x12

Not bad.  I'll be back in a bit for legs... scary ;D


----------



## docdoom77 (Jan 9, 2013)

Time for legs:

I can tell just from warm ups that my hammies aren't fully recovered from last week.   We'll see how this goes.

Squats 130 lbs, x14, x13, x9 That has to be the most physically exhausting exercise ever!
Stiff Legged Dead Lifts 160 lbs x14, x12, x12 since I had to lower the weight for the last set last time, I met in the middle on weight.
Standing Calf Raises 160 lbs x15, x14, x12

A good workout.  I'm freakin' exhausted.  This leg workout is killer!


----------



## docdoom77 (Jan 11, 2013)

Starting with back, will do biceps later after I pick up the chilluns.

Deadlifts 170 lbs x12, x9, x7 (this is one exercise where I wasn't having any problems before I went to higher reps.  I went back to more weight, to avoid grip failure issues)

Shrugs 170 lbs x13, x10

Pull ups x7 (+5 Assisted), x5 (+5 assisted)

Chin ups x4 (+4 Assisted) The shorter rest period was the culprit here, I believe. I'm sure I'll adjust.

It snowed alot here today and the extra drive times cut into my workout time.  I'll have to miss bent over rows this week.  I'll be back for biceps in a bit.


----------



## docdoom77 (Jan 11, 2013)

Back for Biceps:

ez curls 35 lbs x16, x14, x13 Nice!  I'll need to bring the weight up next week.

DB curls 40 lbs (2x 20) x12,
@ 30 lbs x13, x10  Added in a set, plus upped the weight on the first set.  It went well.

Hammer curls 30 lbs x13, x10

I'm pleased with the second half of my workout today.  The new program of higher reps definitely works well with my problem areas, like biceps and chest!


----------



## docdoom77 (Jan 13, 2013)

Chest and tris and plenty of food in me this morning. ;D

Pushups x37 (+3 on knees) Didn't get many of these today.  Dunno why.
BB Bench Press 100 lbs x16, x12, x7 I fell apart on that last set.  Wall o' fatigue. It happened all at once... I may have to drop weight on the last set in future. 
Incline BB Bench 85 lbs x12, x9 Adjusting to the shorter rest period is taking longer than I'd hoped.  Sigh.
DB Flies 70lbs (2 x 35lbs) x14, x12
Incline DB Flies 70lbs x9  My to drop back down for inclines.  I'll try that next week
Close grip BB bench 85 lbs x13, 
@80 lbs x10, x8  The shorter rest period and the fact that I didn't get much tricep work done last week are combining for less-than-stellar numbers.
Skull Crushers 20 lbs x13, x12, x8, my arm is healed enough to bring these back.  switched to my straight bar (was using the ez curl) which is heavier.
Bench Dips +25 pound plate x16, x13

The numbers weren't too good, but it was a very satisfying workout.  I have a great pump and my muscles are truly exhausted.


----------



## docdoom77 (Jan 16, 2013)

Starting off with legs today.

Squats 135 lbs, x14, x12, x10 
Stiff Legged Dead Lifts 160 lbs x14, x13, x12
Standing Calf Raises 160 lbs x16, x14, x13

Alrighty then!  I'll be back for shoulders later.


----------



## docdoom77 (Jan 16, 2013)

Back for some shoulder action!

DB Military Press 60 lbs (2x 30) x14, x13, x12
@40 lbs x12
Lateral DB Raises 30 lbs (2x 15 lbs) x15, x13, x12 
Reverse Flies 40 lbs (2x 20) x15, x13, x12

I've been trying all day to just will it away, but I'm definitely getting sick.  My coworkers and family have all had a bad flu.  I hope to god I don't get the full blown flu.


----------



## docdoom77 (Jan 18, 2013)

I got off work early today, so I'm doing the whole workout in one go.  Back and Biceps.

Deadlifts 170 lbs x12, x10, x7 

Shrugs 170 lbs x14, x11

Pull ups x9 (+4 Assisted), x5 (+5 assisted)

One Arm Dumbell Rows 25 lbs x15 each side
@ 30 lbs x13 each side, x13 each   Trying these for a while. I get better mind-muscle connection than with bb rows.

Time for Biceps

Chin ups x7, x4 (+5 Assisted)

ez curls 40 lbs x14, x12, 
@ 35 lbs x12

DB curls 40 lbs (2x 20) x12,
@ 30 lbs x13, x11 

Hammer curls 30 lbs x13, x11

Not bad at all.  I feel good about this workout.


----------



## x~factor (Jan 18, 2013)

Awesome progress! And all this working out of your home? Imagine what damage you would do if you join a proper gym!?!?


----------



## docdoom77 (Jan 22, 2013)

Well, I did end up with a full-on case of the flu.  I'm still recovering, but I'm hopeful that I'll be feeling well enough to work out tomorrow.  It's a nasty case, so I've been resting and eating whatever my body asked for.  I'm getting my diet back on track today.


----------



## docdoom77 (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm not fully recovered from the flu, but I'm not practically bed-ridden anymore either.  Decided to get back to training.  I imagine I'll be weak, but I want to get back to it.

Squats 135 lbs, x14, x10, x8 Numbers were lower, but that's to be expected with the dregs of this flu hanging on
Stiff Legged Dead Lifts 160 lbs x14, x13, x11  Not bad considering
Standing Calf Raises 160 lbs x16, x13, x10

I'm just glad to have gotten through the leg portion.  I'm pretty weak still. Gonna give shoulders a miss, until I feel better.  I'm so weak and shaky that an injury is a real possibility if I do more today.  Don't need another shoulder injury!


----------



## docdoom77 (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm feeling quite a bit better today.

Deadlifts 170 lbs x13, x11, x9  Nice.  Improvement on every set! 

Shrugs 170 lbs x15, x12

Pull ups x9 (+5 Assisted), x5 (+5 assisted)

One Arm Dumbell Rows 30 lbs x14 each side, x13 each side, x13 each 

Chin ups x8 (+4 assissted), x4 (+5 Assisted)

ez curls 40 lbs x15, x12, x10


DB curls 40 lbs (2x 20) x12,
@ 30 lbs x13

Hammer curls 30 lbs x13, x12

A good workout with a good bit of improvement.  That's always nice on the kind of diet I'm on right now.


----------



## docdoom77 (Jan 27, 2013)

Well, I?m going into this with a pretty big headache, but I don?t have much choice except to push through it.

Pushups x38 (+3 on knees)
BB Bench Press 105 lbs x14, x9,
@90 lbs x9  Chest is about my weakest body part and I think I?ll continue to lose strength until I can reach a point where I?m ready to bulk.  It?s very frustrating.  I?m having trouble estimating the correct weight to avoid the wall of fatigue.  Trial and error I guess (just mostly error right now).
Incline bench 85 lbs x11, x6  that sucked.  I guess I?ll just have to bring the weight down next week L
DB Flies70 lbs x16, x12  I like the mind-muscle connection I get with these.  Never disappointing.
Incline DB Flies 70 lbs x11
Well chest was a huge disappointment.  I hope triceps go better.
Close Grip BB Bench 80 lbs x14, x11,
 @ 70 lbs 11 The final weight reduction helped me stay closer to my 12-15 rep goals.
Skull Crushers 25 lbs x13,
@ 20 lbs x12, x8 
Bench Dips 25 lb plate x17, x14


----------



## docdoom77 (Jan 30, 2013)

Time for more leg work!

Squats 135 lbs, x14, x10, 
@ 120 x10  i could tell I wasn't even gonna get close to 12 reps at full weight, so I brought it down for the last set.  Still struggled.
Stiff Legged Dead Lifts 160 lbs x14, x13, x12 
Standing Calf Raises 160 lbs x17, x15, x12

Not bad.  Squats weren't great, but nothing was terrible.  I'll be back later for shoulders.


----------



## docdoom77 (Jan 30, 2013)

Shoulders:

DB Military Press 60 lbs (2x 30) x15, x13, x12, x11
Lateral DB Raises 30 lbs (2x 15 lbs) x15, x13, x13 
Reverse Flies 40 lbs (2x 20) x15, x13, x12

Again, not bad.


----------



## docdoom77 (Feb 1, 2013)

Back and Biceps.  Fingers crossed for a good one

Deadlifts 170 lbs x13, x11, x10 Nice. One more rep on the last set!

Shrugs 170 lbs x16, x13  Much better mind-muscle connection today.  It was lacking for the last couple weeks on these.

Pull ups x9 (+5 Assisted), x6 (+4 assisted)

One Arm Dumbell Rows 35 lbs x14 each side, x13 each side, x13 each   I love it when the weight goes up, but the reps don't go down!

Chin ups x9 (+4 assisted), x4 (+5 Assisted)

ez curls 40 lbs x15, x12, x11


DB curls 40 lbs (2x 20) x12,
@ 30 lbs x13

Hammer curls 30 lbs x13, x12

That was pretty good.  Some improvement!


----------



## docdoom77 (Feb 3, 2013)

Chest and triceps today.  I seem to have a headache every Sunday morning lately.  Sigh.  Still, I don't think its bad enough to hurt my workout.

Pushups x39 (+3 on knees)
BB Bench Press 100 lbs x15, x10,
@90 lbs x9
@80 lbs x11  This is THE core chest exercise and I suck at it, so I added an extra set.  I obviously need the practice. ;D
Incline bench 80 lbs x12, x9  Even with lower weight these kinda sucked.  I can only hope that when I'm ready to bulk up, eating will make the difference ;P
DB Flies70 lbs (2x 35) x14, x11, x11  These were much harder today.  I think its because I did a better job exhausting my pecs with the earlier exercises. 
I'm still not impressed with my chest workouts, but I do feel very pumped in my pecs after that, so its a step in the right direction.

Close Grip BB Bench 80 lbs x12, Suck.  My triceps feel worn out from the bench presses.
@ 70 lbs x13, x11
Skull Crushers 25 lbs x13,
@ 20 lbs x11, x9 
Bench Dips 25 lb plate x19, x16  I just put the plate in my lap.  I can't really stack them, so until I buy a 45 lb plate, these will just be a very high rep exercise.

Well, again, the numbers are disappointing, though I did get one hell of a pump in both body parts.  It's hard to lose strength or claw my way to barely holding on to the little bit of strength I've gained so far.  Intellectually, I know its impossible to avoid as my weight gets lower and lower, but emotionally, it is very daunting.  I'm sure once I can see a flat stomach in the mirror it will all be worth it.


----------



## docdoom77 (Feb 6, 2013)

Leg time!

Squats 135 lbs, x12, x11, 
@ 120 x10 That was even worse than last week. 
Stiff Legged Dead Lifts 160 lbs x14, x13, x12 Same.  Barely
Standing Calf Raises 160 lbs x17, x15, x13

Another disappointing workout.  I had not energy.  I nearly puked I was breathing so hard.  I'll be back in a bit for shoulders.


----------



## docdoom77 (Feb 6, 2013)

Shoulders:

DB Military Press 70 lbs (2x 35) x13, 
@ 60 lbs x13, x12, x11
Lateral DB Raises 30 lbs (2x 15 lbs) x15, x14, x13
Reverse Flies 40 lbs (2x 20) x15, x14, x13

Well that went better than legs at least.


----------



## docdoom77 (Feb 8, 2013)

Time for some Back!

Deadlifts 170 lbs x13, x12, x10 Nice. At least I can count on these to go well.

Shrugs 170 lbs x16, x13

Pull ups x9 (+6 Assisted), x6 (+5 assisted)

One Arm Dumbell Rows 40 lbs x13 each side, x12 each side, x12 each I love it when the weight goes up, but the reps don't go down!

Not bad.  Some improvement.  I wish my other body parts responded this well. ;P

I'll be back in a bit for biceps.


----------



## docdoom77 (Feb 8, 2013)

Time for Biceps.  Good fun.

Chin ups x10 (+4 assisted), x5 (+4 Assisted)

ez curls 40 lbs x15, x13, x11


DB curls 40 lbs (2x 20) x12,
@ 30 lbs x14, x12

Hammer curls 30 lbs x13, x13

Not bad.  Friday is the best.


----------



## jmax1 (Feb 9, 2013)

Great work! Your looking alot leaner and you can tell that muscle development has happened. Keep going!


----------



## docdoom77 (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks for the encouragement.  It's always nice to hear.


----------



## docdoom77 (Feb 10, 2013)

chest triceps.  Hoping for a better workout this week.

Pushups x40 (+3 on knees)
BB Bench Press 100 lbs x15, x11,
@90 lbs x9
@80 lbs x9  Sigh.  Worse again this week.
Incline bench 80 lbs x12, x10  Well that wasn't quite as bad 
DB Flies70 lbs (2x 35) x14, x11 
Incline DB Flies 70 lbs x9,
@ 60 lbs x10

Close Grip BB Bench 80 lbs x14, x11
@ 75 lbs x9  They started out well, but I overestimated how much I could do in subsequent sets. Live and learn.
Skull Crushers 25 lbs x13,
@ 20 lbs x12, x9 
Bench Dips 25 lb plate x20, x17 

Not the worst workout ever, but chest is still in steady decline.  I'm doing what I can to keep it from falling too quickly, but like I said, until I can switch to a diet that supports muscle growth, my weak spots will just struggle more and more.


----------



## docdoom77 (Feb 13, 2013)

Starting with shoulders today:

DB Military Press 70 lbs (2x 35) x14, x12
@ 60 lbs x12, x11
Lateral DB Raises 40 lbs (2x 20 lbs) x13, x12, x12
Reverse Flies 40 lbs (2x 20) x16, x15, x14

Very nice.  I'll be back for legs later.


----------



## docdoom77 (Feb 13, 2013)

Leg time!

Squats 130 lbs, x13, x12, x8  More suck.
Stiff Legged Dead Lifts 160 lbs x15, x14, x13  Nice improvement.  I'll do more weight next week!
Standing Calf Raises 160 lbs x17, x15, x14
Dumbell Squats 80 lbs (2x 40 lbs) x12, x9  I threw these in as a finisher, since my squats have been declining.  I think I need that little extra.


----------



## docdoom77 (Feb 15, 2013)

Back time, yo!  My legs are still screaming from Wednesday.  We'll see if it impairs my Dead Lifts.

Deadlifts 170 lbs x13, x12, x11

Shrugs 170 lbs x17, x13

Pull ups x9 (+5 Assisted), x6 (+5 assisted)

One Arm Dumbell Rows 40 lbs x15 each side, x13 each side, x12 each 

Not bad.  Not great, but not bad either.  I'll be back in a few for biceps.


----------



## docdoom77 (Feb 15, 2013)

Back for biceps.

Chin ups x10 (+5 assisted), x5 (+5 Assisted)

ez curls 40 lbs x15, x13, x12


DB curls 40 lbs (2x 20) x12,
@ 30 lbs x15, x13

Hammer curls 30 lbs x13, x13

More not bad.  ;P


----------



## docdoom77 (Feb 17, 2013)

Chest and Triceps.  I've got a bit of a head cold, but I think I can push through it.  Having 3 kids = lots of opportunity to get sick.  ;P

Pushups x40 (+3 on knees)
BB Bench Press 100 lbs x15, x9,
@80 lbs x11, x10  Not only was that worse again, but I had alot of trouble keeping the focus on my chest today.
Incline bench 80 lbs x12, x10 Same
DB Flies80 lbs (2x 40) x14, x11 Those improved quite a bit.  that's a nice change.
Incline DB Flies 70 lbs x12, x10  More improvement.  Flies are going well this week

Close Grip BB Bench 80 lbs x14,
@ 75 lbs x12, x10 
Skull Crushers 25 lbs x13,
@ 20 lbs x13, x10
Bench Dips 25 lb plate x21, x17 

Bench press was still disappointing, but the rest of the workout went fairly well.


----------



## docdoom77 (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm looking at a very busy week, so I'm doing Wednesday's workout today, while I'm off work.

Squats 130 lbs, x13, x12, x10 better than last week and my form was better.  Nearly dropped it on the last rep tho!
Stiff Legged Dead Lifts 165 lbs x15, x14, x13 More weight, same reps.  win!
Standing Calf Raises 165 lbs x16, x16, x14

I didn't have any dumbbell squats in me today.  My system is shot from 2 workout days in a row.  I'll be back for shoulders later.


----------



## docdoom77 (Feb 18, 2013)

Shoulder time!

DB Military Press 70 lbs (2x 35) x14, x13, x11, x10
Lateral DB Raises 40 lbs (2x 20 lbs) x14, x13, x13
Reverse Flies 50 lbs (2x 25) x14, x14, x14

That went very well.


----------



## docdoom77 (Feb 21, 2013)

doing back and biceps a day early, since I did legs and shoulders early this week too.

Deadlifts 170 lbs x13, x13, x11

Shrugs 170 lbs x17, x14

Pull ups x10 (+4 Assisted), x6 (+5 assisted)

One Arm Dumbell Rows 40 lbs x15 each side, x12 each side, x10 each  My forearms were wrecked, bringing the numbers down.  Must have over-used them in earlier exercises

I'll be back for biceps in a bit.  Hopefully my forearms won't mess them up.


----------



## docdoom77 (Feb 21, 2013)

Back for biceps.  Forearms are still burning.  I think it was pull-ups that killed them.  I did them extra slow, because my curled legs were causing me to swing.

Chin ups x10 (+6 assisted), x6 (+4 Assisted)

ez curls 45 lbs x15, x12, 
@ 40 lbs x12

DB curls 40 lbs (2x 20) x13, x12
@ 30 lbs  x13

Hammer curls 30 lbs x14, x14

That went very well.  I can't believe I'm getting stronger again.  it's nice.


----------



## docdoom77 (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm having some excruciating (and random) shoulder pain.  Looks like no workout today.  I hope to be back for legs later this week though.


----------



## docdoom77 (Feb 25, 2013)

That random pain has abated, so I'm doing yesterday's workout tonight.  

Pushups x40 (+3 on knees)
BB Bench Press 100 lbs x13,
@90 lbs x11, 
@80 lbs x11, x11  suck again.
Incline bench 80 lbs x9, x8 I can't believe how much I'm sucking this week.  I wonder if the time/day change is effecting my performance.
DB Flies 80 lbs (2x 40) x13, x9 Suck away!
Incline DB Flies 70 lbs x12, x10

Close Grip BB Bench 80 lbs x9,  Worst. Workout. Ever.
@ 70 lbs x7

I don't know what's wrong with me today, but I came very close to hurting myself on that last set.  I have no strength.  I'm gonna chalk up the last half of this workout as a loss and move on.  Sometimes it's better to walk away than to risk an injury.  I'll be back Wednesday for legs an shoulders.  IT WILL GO BETTER!


----------



## docdoom77 (Feb 27, 2013)

Well, I figured out where the phantom pain and weakness came from.  I've got one hell of a chest cold!  My girlfriend started working at a preschool a few months back and since then, we've been catching every cold and flu in town.  Sigh.  Anyway, I left work early today.  My plan is to still do my workout later today, but to do a very lightweight workout.  I don't want to risk injury or overload my nervous system, but I don't want to just miss my workout.  So... that's the plan.


----------



## docdoom77 (Feb 27, 2013)

Here we go!  The takin' it easy leg workout for sick people. ;P

Dumbbell Squats 80 lbs (2x 40) x15, x13, x12
Stiff-legged Deads 130 lbs x16, x14, x13
Standing calf raises 130 lbs x20, x16, x13  The lower weight let me get a much better range of motion.  My calves are burning good.

That's that.  Heart's pumping, so at the very least I burned some calories and hopefully staved off some atrophy. I'll be back in a few for shoulders.


----------



## docdoom77 (Feb 27, 2013)

Time for the shoulder version of the light weight workout for sickies.  

DB Military Press 60 lbs (2x 30) x15, x14, x12, x12
Lateral DB Raises 40 lbs (2x 20 lbs) x15, x14, x13
Reverse Flies 40 lbs (2x 20) x15, x15, x15

Nice.  I actually feel a little better after that.  It was invigorating.


----------



## AMA Rider (Feb 27, 2013)

I hear ya doc - cutting sucks ! Shoulder injurys suck ! Keep going even when your dizzy from carb cycling ! This is a forever thing not a diet or fad. Just a new way of life. I think I'm older than you if you want to check my profile you will see ? I'm priming for a blast right now. Big reps for cutting man.


----------



## gettinthere (Feb 27, 2013)

Hey buddy.  I hope you're feeling better!


----------



## docdoom77 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hey thanks for the encouragement.  It's always nice to get comments.  Big appreciation.


----------



## docdoom77 (Mar 1, 2013)

This cold took a turn for the worse.  No workout tonight. Hopefully I'll be in good enough shape to make it up tomorrow.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## docdoom77 (Mar 2, 2013)

I'm feeling a tiny bit better today.  Still pretty sick, but not dying, so I'm going to try to make up yesterday's workout.  It probably won't be spectactular though.

Deadlifts 170 lbs x14, x13, x12 Improvement while sick.  Nice.  Might be cuz its my cheat day and I had a pretty big omelette for breakfast with a lemon-poppy seed muffin. ;P

Shrugs 170 lbs x18, x15  Strengths seem unaffected by this cold, but my endurance is crap.  I can barely breathe.  Not really unexpected, since its all upper respiratory crud.

Pull ups x10 (+6 Assisted),  x6 (+6 assisted)

One Arm Dumbell Rows 40 lbs x15 each side, x13 each side, x12 each Forearms are still holding me back, but less than last week. They'll catch up.

Nice back workout, especially for being sick.  I'll be back in a few to do biceps.


----------



## docdoom77 (Mar 2, 2013)

Chin ups x10 (+6 assisted), x6 (+5 Assisted)

ez curls 45 lbs x14,  -Sickness fatigue is really setting in.  sigh.
@ 40 lbs x11, x9  This more what I expected today.  I guess I can't complain; I'm sure it will go better when I'm not sick

DB curls 30 lbs (2x 15) x16, x14, x13 Considering how the barrbell curls went, I decided to use lower weight.


Hammer curls 30 lbs x14, x14

I was disappointed at first, but it was only because back went way better than expected and raised my expectations for biceps.  On reflection, this was pretty good workout considering how sick I am.


----------



## gettinthere (Mar 2, 2013)

Sounds like you're on the mend!  Good for you for working through it, though.  I'm doing the same, and hoping for the best. Smiles


----------



## docdoom77 (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks for the props Gettinthere.  I'm still a little sick, so I expect some weakness, but I'll just push through.

Pushups x41 (+3 on knees)
BB Bench Press 100 lbs x14, 
@90 x12
@80 lbs x11, x10  Slightly better than that travesty last week, but still not great.
Incline bench 80 lbs x13, x9 That averaged out to the same as before I was sick, so no complaints.
DB Flies80 lbs (2x 40) x13
@70 (2x 35) x11 
Incline DB Flies 70 lbs x12, x10  No loss from two weeks ago is a bonus with how I feel.

Close Grip BB Bench 80 lbs x14, x12
@ 75 lbs x10 In the grand scheme that was actually a little better than two weeks ago.
Skull Crushers 25 lbs x13,
@ 20 lbs x13, x10  Same.  Good
Bench Dips 25 lb plate x21, x17

Pretty well back where I was before I got sick.  Sounds like I'm over the worst of it; I just need to cough and hack out the dregs.


----------



## docdoom77 (Mar 6, 2013)

I hurt my back this weekend.  It's a weird pain.  I don't know if it'll affect this workout or not.  I'll find out in a minute.

Squats 130 lbs, x13, x8 Almost fell on that one.  I'm taking the weight down for the last set.
@100 lbs x11  dunno if its this upper respiratory infection or just going light last week, but that about killed me. ;P
Stiff Legged Dead Lifts 165 lbs x15, x14, x13 Same as before, except my heart is nearly beating out of my chest and I'm fighting back vomit.  Must be sicker than I thought. 
Standing Calf Raises 165 lbs x15, x12, x12 Using a steeper step for better range of motion.  It makes a huge difference.

I'll be back for shoulders.  I don't know how that will go, I'm beat.


----------



## docdoom77 (Mar 6, 2013)

Shoulder time.  Legs left me with a hell of a headache, but I don't think it will hold me back.

DB Military Press 70 lbs (2x 35) x15, x14, x11, x10  Nice!
Lateral DB Raises 40 lbs (2x 20 lbs) x15, x14, x14  Awesome.
Reverse Flies 50 lbs (2x 25) x15, x14, x14

That was really good.  I don't know why I felt so bad during legs, but fine for shoulders.  Oh well.


----------



## docdoom77 (Mar 8, 2013)

Time for back.  I'm still having that weird lower back pain, but it didn't affect my stiff-legged deadlifts, so I doubt it will slow me down today.

Deadlifts 170 lbs x14, x14, x13 More improvement, though it leaves me positively breathless! Time for more weight next week 

Shrugs 170 lbs x18, x15 Same

Pull ups x10 (+6 Assisted), x6 (+6 assisted) Same

One Arm Dumbell Rows 40 lbs x15 each side, x13 each side, x13 Only one rep better overall, but I feel like my forearms are holding me back less and less, so its a win. 

Not bad.  I'll be back for biceps later.  I hope they go as well.


----------



## docdoom77 (Mar 8, 2013)

Back for some biceps action, yo!

Chin ups x11 (+5 assisted), x7 (+4 Assisted) Nice!

ez curls 45 lbs x15, x13, x13  Much better than last week. 

DB curls 40 lbs (2x 20) x14, x12, x11 

Hammer curls 30 lbs (2x 15) x16, x14  Gonna have to bite the bullet and move up the weight on these.

That went quite well.  Fridays make it feel all worth while.  As my legs and chest suffer, my back and bis nearly always improve.


----------



## docdoom77 (Mar 8, 2013)

I've lost 10 lbs since my last picture update, so I thought I'd post another.  No comparisons this time, you can click back a few pages if you need to see the befores.  It's coming along nicely.  Just a little more belly to kill and there is a distinct taper to my waist.


----------



## gettinthere (Mar 8, 2013)

Thats awesome Doc............... you're making huge changes.  Lookin' great!  GFY!


----------



## docdoom77 (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks!  I'm working hard.  I can't wait to finish off this gut, so I can work on some bulking.  I was 174 when I joined the army at 22 years old and I didn't have any belly then, so I believe I'm close.  Damn belly fat is stubborn as hell though. ;D


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 8, 2013)

damn...big change from the start


----------



## docdoom77 (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks KoS.  You've been a big help.  If I could give rep points, I'd throw some at ya. ;D


----------



## gettinthere (Mar 9, 2013)

docdoom77 said:


> Thanks KoS. You've been a big help. If I could give rep points, I'd throw some at ya. ;D



He has been a big help to me too!  All the support and encouragement is greatly appreciated.  I'd throw rep points at him too, if I could!


----------



## docdoom77 (Mar 10, 2013)

Time for chest and tris.  I really hope this goes well. It's been a bit of a disappointment for a while now.

Pushups x41 (+3 on knees)
BB Bench Press 100 lbs x14, x9
@85 lbs x11, x 9 Well I tried a little more weight, it didn't go great, but not terrible.
Incline bench 80 lbs x12, x10 That averaged out to the same again.
DB Flies80 lbs (2x 40) x14, x12  That went very well
Incline DB Flies 70 lbs (2x 35) x12, x11 One more rep!
Close Grip BB Bench 80 lbs x14, x8  Shitty.  My strength just gave out.  Much worse than last week.
@ 70 lbs x10 So bad.  I hate when it goes like this. 
Skull Crushers 25 lbs x14, x10
@ 20 lbs x11  That actually went a little better than last week, though it doesn't make up for those abysmal close-grip benches.
Bench Dips 25 lb plate x23, x18  These at least always go well.

Well another somewhat disappointing chest and triceps workout.  Man I can't wait until I can start eating to gain muscle!


----------



## gettinthere (Mar 10, 2013)

gettinthere said:


> He has been a big help to me too! All the support and encouragement is greatly appreciated. I'd throw rep points at him too, if I could!


And you too, Doc.


----------



## docdoom77 (Mar 10, 2013)

Hey no problem.  I find it helps alot when people chime in and I try to do the same when I can.  It's a good community here, for the most part.


----------



## AMA Rider (Mar 10, 2013)

docdoom77 said:


> Thanks KoS.  You've been a big help.  If I could give rep points, I'd throw some at ya. ;D



I will rep KOS for ya. I dig it when guys encourage, and inspire each other. Not like that tool running LW down.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 10, 2013)

wtf...I didn't do anything


----------



## gettinthere (Mar 10, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> wtf...I didn't do anything


----------



## docdoom77 (Mar 10, 2013)

AMA Rider said:


> I will rep KOS for ya. I dig it when guys encourage, and inspire each other. Not like that tool running LW down.



Thanks, for that man.  As for you KoS, modesty is unbecoming.  You gave me some damn good advice earlier and I appreciate it.


----------



## docdoom77 (Mar 13, 2013)

leg time.  No spotter today, so I'll be doing dumbbell squats.  Probably for the best, since my right lower lumbar is still hurting me.

DB Squats 100 lbs, x15, x11  
@ 90 lbs x12
Stiff Legged Dead Lifts 170 lbs x15, x14, x13 More weight, same numbers.  Nice.
Standing Calf Raises 150 lbs x17, x13, x12 

Not bad.  I can't figure out why my back hurts most of the time and badly if I brush something hard against it (like my knuckles when tucking in my shirt), but stiff-legged deads don't aggravate it at all.  Weird.


----------



## docdoom77 (Mar 13, 2013)

Time for shoulders:

DB Military Press 70 lbs (2x 35) x15, x14, x11, x10 Same 
Lateral DB Raises 50 lbs (2x 25 lbs) x15, x13, x13 Very nice considering it's 10 more lbs.
Reverse Flies 50 lbs (2x 25) x15, x15, x14

Not bad. A good night overall.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 13, 2013)

db military is a taxing move...I did them for the first time in awhile the other night with 90s...it sucked......laterals with 25 is plenty if you use good form


----------



## docdoom77 (Mar 13, 2013)

I have some issues with my right shoulder from the army.  I find that DB's don't aggravate it the way barbells do.  Not sure why, but it works for me.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 13, 2013)

yeah I know how ya feel...my left shoulder is demolished


----------



## docdoom77 (Mar 15, 2013)

Back for some back, yo!

Deadlifts 175 lbs x14, x14, x13 Nice.  More weight, same reps!

Shrugs 170 lbs x18, x14 five more lbs, 1 less rep.  It evens out.

Pull ups x10 (+6 Assisted), x6 (+6 assisted) Same

One Arm Dumbell Rows 40 lbs x15 each side, x13 each side, x13 Same

Not bad.  I've had better, but no complaints.


----------



## docdoom77 (Mar 15, 2013)

Welcome to the gun showwwwwwww! ;P

Chin ups x11 (+5 assisted), x7 (+5 Assisted) 

ez curls 45 lbs x15, x13, x13 Same

DB curls 40 lbs (2x 20) x14, x13, x12  Nice

Hammer curls 40 lbs (2x 20) x12 x12 five more pounds on each arm, predictably brought the numbers down.

Fridays are the bomb.


----------



## docdoom77 (Mar 17, 2013)

Chest and Triceps

Pushups x42 (+3 on knees)
BB Bench Press 100 lbs x15, 
90 lbs x12
@85 lbs x12, x9  that went much better.  It's the first time, I've seen any improvement here for a long time.
Incline bench 80 lbs x13, x10 That averaged out to the same again.
DB Flies80 lbs (2x 40) x14, x12 Same
Incline DB Flies 70 lbs (2x 35) x13, x11 One more rep again
Close Grip BB Bench 80 lbs x14, x11
@ 75 lbs x12  MUCH better than last week.  
Skull Crushers 25 lbs x15, x11
@ 20 lbs x12 these also went very well.  One more rep on each set!
Bench Dips 25 lb plate x23, x19

A chest and triceps day that went well on every part?  Unheard of.  A nice change, that's for sure.


----------



## docdoom77 (Mar 20, 2013)

I had a job interview today, so I don't have time for both legs and shoulders.  I'll do shoulders today and Legs tomorrow.

DB Military Press 70 lbs (2x 35) x15, x15, x12, x10 two more reps overall
Lateral DB Raises 50 lbs (2x 25 lbs) x15, x14, x14 Good. good. *steeple fingers and peers over them*
Reverse Flies 50 lbs (2x 25) x16, x15, x15

A good one.


----------



## docdoom77 (Mar 22, 2013)

Legs got skipped.  I was just too busy this week.  On to back.

Deadlifts 180 lbs x13, x13, x12 That weight increase didn't work out quite as well, but still decent

Shrugs 170 lbs x18, x15 one more rep

Pull ups x11 (+5 Assisted), x6 (+6 assisted) One more!

One Arm Dumbell Rows 40 lbs x15 each side, x13 each side, x14 one more!

Not bad. I've had better, but no complaints.


----------



## docdoom77 (Mar 22, 2013)

Time for biceps

Chin ups x12 (+5 assisted), x7 (+6 Assisted) a-vury niiice

ez curls 50 lbs x13
@ 45 lbs x13, x12 Not bad considering the extra weight on the first set

I pulled that damn forearm tendon again.  Shouldn't have added the weight.  gonna let it rest and cut this short.


----------



## docdoom77 (Mar 24, 2013)

Chest and Triceps:  That tendon in my forearm doesn't feel too bad right now.  We'll see how it responds to some weight when I start triceps.  I do have a monster headache.  I didn't hydrate enough yesterday and I'm paying for it.

Pushups x42 (+3 on knees)
BB Bench Press 100 lbs x15, 
90 lbs x13, x12
@85 lbs x11 Not sure what's different, but it's nice for Bench to be improving again
Incline bench 80 lbs x14, x11 Two more reps!
DB Flies80 lbs (2x 40) x14, x13 One more rep
Incline DB Flies 70 lbs (2x 35) x13, x11 One more rep again
Close Grip BB Bench 80 lbs x15, x12 Same
@ 75 lbs x12 MUCH better than lat week. 
Skull Crushers 25 lbs x15, x11  Good.  That tendon seems fine, must not have re-injured it.
@ 20 lbs x12 same
Bench Dips 25 lb plate x23, x20

Not bad at all.  Things are looking up, and belly fat is slowly melting away.


----------



## gettinthere (Mar 24, 2013)

water, water and more water!


----------



## docdoom77 (Mar 24, 2013)

That's the truth!  Easier to fall behind when you're busy at home.


----------



## gettinthere (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## docdoom77 (Mar 27, 2013)

Shoulder time!

DB Military Press 70 lbs (2x 35) x15, x15, x12, x11 one more painful rep. 
Lateral DB Raises 50 lbs (2x 25 lbs) x15, x15, x15 Nice
Reverse Flies 50 lbs (2x 25) x16, x15, x15 Same

Not bad.  I hope legs go well when I come back in a bit.


----------



## docdoom77 (Mar 27, 2013)

Time for legs.

Squats 130 lbs, x13, 
@120 lbs x11
@100 lbs x10  Pretty terrible but its been a while since I did any BB squats.
Stiff Legged Dead Lifts 170 lbs x15, x14, x14 Lil better
Standing Calf Raises 150 lbs x17, x15, x13 Those went well.

It was... ya know... legs.  ;P


----------



## gettinthere (Mar 27, 2013)

Sounds like a good day, all in all  Keep it goin............


----------



## docdoom77 (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks Gettinthere!


----------



## docdoom77 (Mar 29, 2013)

Back is back for more.

Deadlifts 180 lbs x13, x13, x12 Same

Shrugs 170 lbs x18, x16 one more rep

Pull ups x11 (+6 Assisted), x7 (+5 assisted) One more!

One Arm Dumbell Rows 40 lbs x15 each side, x14 each side, x14 one more!

Not bad.  Back in a bit for Biceps.


----------



## docdoom77 (Mar 29, 2013)

Chin ups x12 (+6 assisted), x8 (+5 Assisted) More nice.

ez curls 45 lbs x15, x13, x10 Suck.  Must be suffering for missing last week's workout.

DB curls 40 lbs (2x 20) x14, x13, x12 Same

Hammer curls 40 lbs (2x 20) x12 x12 Same

Not great, chin ups went up, curls went down.  A wash.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 29, 2013)

if you can do more chin ups obviously you got stronger....back with bis always makes for a weaker biceps session


----------



## docdoom77 (Mar 31, 2013)

You may be right on that score KoS.

My diet won't be stellar today.  It's Easter and I plan on enjoying it with the family.  My main thrust will be making sure I get plenty of protein.  I'm not talking pigging out on candy all day, but I'll eat whatever my folks make for Easter Dinner and damn the calories.  ;D

Time for Chest and Triceps.

Pushups x43 (+3 on knees)
BB Bench Press 100 lbs x15, 
90 lbs x13, x9
@80 lbs x11 Sigh. Falling down again.  Last week was a nice fluke, I was hoping for more.  Thinking of trying dumbbells for a few weeks and seeing how my chest reacts to that.
Incline bench 80 lbs x11, x11  Terrible.  Just terrible.
DB Flies80 lbs (2x 40) x14, x13 Same
Incline DB Flies 70 lbs (2x 35) x13, x12 One more rep again
Close Grip BB Bench 80 lbs x15, x11 One Less 
@ 75 lbs x12 Same
Skull Crushers 25 lbs x15, x13, x12 Good. Much better actually

Bench Dips 25 lb plate x23, x21

Well the last part went well; kinda makes up for the earlier part of the workout.


----------



## gettinthere (Mar 31, 2013)

happy Easter Doc


----------



## docdoom77 (Mar 31, 2013)

You too!


----------



## docdoom77 (Apr 3, 2013)

Time for legs.

Squats 130 lbs, x13, 
@120 lbs x12 One more on that set
@100 lbs x11 One more on that one too.
Stiff Legged Dead Lifts 170 lbs x15, x14, x14 Same, but I could have done more if my grip wouldn't fail
Standing Calf Raises 150 lbs x17, x16, x14 Those went well.

Not bad.  Back for shoulders in a bit.


----------



## docdoom77 (Apr 3, 2013)

Shoulder time!

DB Military Press 80 lbs (2x 40) x13  It was time to up the weight, but just for one set right now.
@70 lbs x14, x11, x10 That one set at 80 lbs took alot out of me. 
Lateral DB Raises 50 lbs (2x 25 lbs) x15, x15, x15 concentrated on slow contractions with a good mind-muscle connection instead of going for more reps.
Reverse Flies 50 lbs (2x 25) x16, x16, x15 Same strategy as above.

Pretty good.


----------



## gettinthere (Apr 4, 2013)

hey Doc.  I like your 'strategy' in your workouts.  Have you tried focusing on the negative movement as well?  If you've got a partner, have them help you with the 'up' and you get the workout on the 'down'.  Slow and controlled.  Double the workout with the same movements.  
Howz things goin for you other than............???


----------



## docdoom77 (Apr 4, 2013)

No partner. My girlfriend spots me as needed, but only for the exercises where I really need it for safety (squats, bench press, etc).  

I didn't get the job, but the hiring supervisor was impressed and is recommending me for other positions, so not too bad there.

My back is slowly healing.  I'm still not sure what the heck was wrong with it, but it hurts less every day.  Other than that, same ol' same ol'.  Trying to finish off this damn belly fat.  I'm down to 178 lbs, but it's still there.  I'm certainly not giving up on it now though, despite the overwhelming desire to start bulking.  I've spent over a year trying to trim down and I think I can see it through.


----------



## gettinthere (Apr 4, 2013)

Hummmm..  Bad news about the job, but good news about the recommendation. 
Glad to hear your back is feeling better.  Did you know that I had open back surgery. I had vertebrae fused ........... i completely understand back pain.  I'm really happy for you that its not so sore.
Belly fat is the hardest to lose!  Keep at it and you'll never regret it.  Are you taking any 'help' for it?  is it a 'weight' goal, or just the mirror?  You say your down to 178lbs.  That's awesome.  How tall are you?


----------



## docdoom77 (Apr 5, 2013)

5'11"  I started at about 245, so it's been a hell of a year.  And I was between 220 and 250 for a good 10 years, so I expect this belly flab to be stubborn; it's gotten homey. ;p

I take bronk-aid, with caffeine and 82mg aspirin in the morning.  I drink green and oolong tea.  I take a host of vitamins and supplements.  Mostly, I work out, try to stay between 500 and 800 calories below maintenance and get lots of protein.


----------



## docdoom77 (Apr 5, 2013)

Hearing about your back surgery is.pretty inspirational. It's amazing what you are accomplishing. Some people never recover from.a.surgery like that. Bravo.

Also, in the 'help' department, I recently volunteered to do log for Osta-rx, so I'll be doing a.cycle of that. I've done a.few cycles of Halo in the past and.its a solid product. I'm excited about the Osta.


----------



## gettinthere (Apr 5, 2013)

Thats awesome!  I assume youll be keeping a log. Ill keep my eyes open!


----------



## docdoom77 (Apr 5, 2013)

I will be. I'll start it as soon as I get the Osta.


----------



## docdoom77 (Apr 5, 2013)

Back is up  (now that is a confusing jumble of prepositions if I ever saw one)

Deadlifts 190 lbs x12, x11, x8 As I've said before this exercise works better for me at higher weight and lower reps.

Shrugs 180 lbs x18, x16 more weight same reps!

Pull ups x12 (+6 Assisted), x7 (+6 assisted) better!

One Arm Dumbell Rows 40 lbs x15 each side, x14 each side, x14 This is another exercise where form was suffering in the mindless pursuit of more reps.  I slowed down and concentrated on mind-muscle connection.  I can feel the difference in my lats already.

Not bad. Back in a bit for Biceps.


----------



## gettinthere (Apr 5, 2013)

docdoom77 said:


> Back is up  (now that is a confusing jumble of prepositions if I ever saw one)
> 
> Deadlifts 190 lbs x12, x11, x8 As I've said before this exercise works better for me at higher weight and lower reps.
> 
> ...



*Deadlifts*  Work better for me the same way!  Heavy and few.


----------



## docdoom77 (Apr 5, 2013)

Biceps have entered the building!

Chin ups x12 (+6 assisted), x9 (+5 Assisted) Better. 

ez curls 45 lbs x15, x13, x12 Better than last week anyway.

DB curls 40 lbs (2x 20) x14, x13, x13 One more!

Hammer curls 40 lbs (2x 20) x13 x12 One More!

A very good day!


----------



## docdoom77 (Apr 6, 2013)

gettinthere said:


> *Deadlifts*  Work better for me the same way!  Heavy and few.




Yeah.  See not too long ago..... Qeue flashback......  what? no flashback?  

Guess I'll just say it then. 

Ahem... sorry.  See a not too long ago, I was having some trouble with my workouts and KoS diagnosed the problem as "hitting the wall of fatigue."  He was dead on.  I used to do 8-12 rep ranges and I would pump out reps and then stall out suddenly; no slow burn; just DONE.

The solution turns out to be higher rep ranges with lower weight, so I try to keep my exercises in the 12-15 range now and it has helped, but with Deads, I find my grip giving out and my forearms getting sore, before I get a good back workout when working at that range: hence - more weight, lower reps.


----------



## docdoom77 (Apr 7, 2013)

Time for Chest and Triceps.  I've had 4 Osta pills so far (3 yesterday, on this morning).  Assuming it takes a few days to work into my system, I'm assuming it won't affect anything today, but we'll see.  On that note:  I was considering changing my bench to dumbbells for a while, just to change things up, but I've decided to stay faithful to my workout so I can have a good comparison to work with as I do the Osta-Rx log.

Pushups x44 (+3 on knees)
BB Bench Press 100 lbs x15, 
90 lbs x14, x10
@80 lbs x12  One better rep on each of the last three sets. Either a good day, or the beginning of a great supplement.  It's a cliffhanger! ;P
Incline bench 80 lbs x12, x11 These are back to where they were a couple weeks ago (last week sucked).
DB Flies80 lbs (2x 40) x14, x13 Same
Incline DB Flies 70 lbs (2x 35) x14, x13 two more reps
Close Grip BB Bench 80 lbs x15, x11 same as last week.
@ 75 lbs x10 2 less reps, but I'm pretty worn out on bench from the standard bb bench presses earlier that went so well.  The second muscle group seems frequently worn out after the first one goes well.  It's just how it goes with this program.
Skull Crushers 25 lbs x16, x13, x12 one more rep
Bench Dips 25 lb plate x24, x21  One more rep

chest went very well; Triceps averaged out to be the same as last week.  Not a bad workout.


----------



## docdoom77 (Apr 10, 2013)

Starting with shoulders today

DB Military Press 80 lbs (2x 40) x14 nice
@70 lbs x14, x12, x12 That went very well.
Lateral DB Raises 50 lbs (2x 25 lbs) x16, x16, x15 still taking it slow, but two more reps!
Reverse Flies 50 lbs (2x 25) x17, x16, x16 Another good one!

I'll be back for legs a little later!


----------



## docdoom77 (Apr 10, 2013)

Time for legs.

Squats 135 lbs, x13 More weight, same reps.
@120 lbs x13 One more on that set
@110 lbs x12 10 more lbs, 2 extra reps
Stiff Legged Dead Lifts 175 lbs x16, x14, x14 More weight, one more rep!
Standing Calf Raises 160 lbs x17, x14, x14  Not bad.

A very good workout.  I think I can thank the Osta-rx as I haven't had that much improvement in one week on this diet, ever.


----------



## docdoom77 (Apr 12, 2013)

Back is up (now that is a confusing jumble of prepositions if I ever saw one)

Deadlifts 190 lbs x13, x12, x9 One more rep on each set!

Shrugs 190 lbs x18, x16 more weight same reps!

Pull ups x13, x9  the reps have reached a range where the assisted reps are unnecessary

One Arm Dumbell Rows 40 lbs x16 each side, x15 each side, x15

Improvement across the board.  Has to be the Osta-rx, cuz I haven't seen increases like this in a long time.


----------



## docdoom77 (Apr 12, 2013)

Biceps (Hey Beavis, you said "Bi".... Oh yeah, I heard it too... "Bi" ceps.  Hehhehehhehe)

Chin ups x13, x10 Nice

ez curls 50 lbs x15, 
@ 45 lbs x13, x12 I added weight to the first set, same reps all through - that's a good improvement for me.  Biceps aren't my strongest body part.

DB curls 40 lbs (2x 20) x15, x14, x14 One more rep for each set.  Unheard of for me!

Hammer curls 40 lbs (2x 20) x14 x13 One More rep each set!

A very good day!


----------



## gettinthere (Apr 12, 2013)

docdoom77 said:


> Back is up (now that is a confusing jumble of prepositions if I ever saw one)
> 
> Deadlifts 190 lbs x13, x12, x9 One more rep on each set!
> 
> ...



I've written a song called 'The Up Side of Down'.  Hows that for confusing!  hahaha
Wtg on the increases.  We're all watching your growth!


----------



## docdoom77 (Apr 13, 2013)

Lol!  Are you a musician then?  What kind of music?


----------



## gettinthere (Apr 13, 2013)

Dont laugh, but country music. . I listen to all kinds though.  From Freddie Mercury to rianna. Carrie underwood to elton john. Music is protien for the soul. It makes us grow!  Imo


----------



## docdoom77 (Apr 13, 2013)

That's great!  I have no musical talent at all, but I agree with your statement.  Music gets me through hard times and hard workouts. ;D


----------



## docdoom77 (Apr 14, 2013)

Chest and Triceps

Pushups x44 (+3 on knees)
BB Bench Press 100 lbs x15, x12
90 lbs x8
@80 lbs 13  This is the first time I've been able to do a second set at 100lbs in a long time, but it took alot out of me for the following set.
Incline bench 80 lbs x12, x8 Total suck, but the flat benches really did exhaust my pecs.
DB Flies80 lbs (2x 40) x15, x13 one more!
Incline DB Flies 70 lbs (2x 35) x15, x13 one more rep

Good for chest.  I think the extra set at 100lbs more than offsets the lost reps later in the workout.  I really haven't had the endurance to do a second set at that weight in a very long time, so it's a big improvement even if it prematurely exhausted my pecs.

Triceps
Close Grip BB Bench 80 lbs x15, x12 One more! 
@ 75 lbs x12 Nice
Skull Crushers 30 lbs x14 Brought the weight up for this set.  It went well.
@ 25 lbs x13, x12 Very nice, didn't lose any subsequent reps, despite the extra weight on the first set.
Bench Dips 25 lb plate x25, x24 four more reps!

Triceps went very well with moderate to great improvement across the board!


----------



## docdoom77 (Apr 17, 2013)

Time for legs, but I'm not expecting the best workout.  My body is wrecked from three days of constant snow shoveling at work.

Squats 140 lbs, x13 More weight, same reps.
@125 lbs x13 more weight, same reps
@115 lbs x12 more weight, same reps again
Stiff Legged Dead Lifts 180 lbs x16, x14, x14 More weight, same reps
Standing Calf Raises 160 lbs x18, x15, x15 Three more reps!

I'll be back for shoulders in a bit.


----------



## docdoom77 (Apr 17, 2013)

Ready for some shoulder action!

DB Military Press 80 lbs (2x 40) x15, x12
@70 lbs x12, x11  Numbers went down, but I did an extra set at the higher weight, which took a lot out of me.  I call it a win.
Lateral DB Raises 60 lbs (2x 30 lbs) x13, x13, x12 It was just time to bring the weight up, so I did.
Reverse Flies 60 lbs (2x 30) x15, x14, x14 Added weight on these too.

Increased the weight across the board.  it's hard to tell how much progress I'm making on days like this, but I think it went well.


----------



## HARD AT IT (Apr 17, 2013)

Thank You !!! That was awesome... Your doing it brother keep it up my man!!!


----------



## docdoom77 (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks for the encouragement.  it's always welcome!


----------



## docdoom77 (Apr 19, 2013)

Time for Back.  Unfortunately, I re-injured my lower back at some point during that three day marathon snow shoveling event.  Sigh.  It was so bad when I woke, up that I almost couldn't get out of bed.  It's not as bad right now, but I don't want to push it.  My plan for Deadlifts is to do my warmups and see how they feel.  If warmups hurt, I'll skip Deads, if they don't, I"ll do a couple of very light sets.

Deadlifts 120 lbs x10, x10, x9 Warm-ups went ok, so I did 3 light sets of 10... no pain... yet. Though it was more difficult than it should have been.

Shrugs 190 lbs x19, x17 2 more reps.

Pull ups x14, x10 two more!

One Arm Dumbell Rows 45 lbs x16 each side, x15 each side, x13  Added 5 lbs and only lost 2 reps on the last set.  A good result!

I'll be back for biceps in a while.


----------



## docdoom77 (Apr 19, 2013)

Biceps are cleared for take-off

Chin ups x14, x11  Two more. Nice

ez curls 50 lbs x15, 
@ 45 lbs x14, x12 One more rep overall.  Can't complain.

DB curls 40 lbs (2x 20) x15, x14, x15 One more rep total.

Hammer curls 40 lbs (2x 20) x15, x14 One More rep each set!

Not as amazing as last week, but I still showed improvement across the board on a cutting diet.  Gotta hand it to the Osta-Rx


----------



## docdoom77 (Apr 21, 2013)

Chest and Triceps:  My shoulder joints are in pretty bad shape from all the shoveling this week.  They're just tore up and any extra stress causes me a week or more of fuck-upedness.  We'll see how it affects my workout today.

Pushups x45 (+3 on knees)

BB Bench Press 100 lbs x15, x13
90 lbs x11
@80 lbs 13 Much better than last week with about 4 more reps total.

Incline bench 80 lbs x13, x11 much better than last week.  less exhaustion from the previous set.

DB Flies80 lbs (2x 40) x15, x14 one more, but these are putting the pressure on my shoulder... ouch.

Incline DB Flies 70 lbs (2x 35) x16, x13 one more rep

chest went exceptionally well, though my bad shoulder is suffering.  I put some cream on it and I will ice it when I'm all done.

Triceps
Close Grip BB Bench 80 lbs x12, x10 OMG!  I don't understand this at all.  5 less reps?  I felt very weak here.  Maybe I wore out my triceps with that chest workout?
@ 75 lbs x11 Worst Close Grip BB Bench EVER!

Skull Crushers 30 lbs x15 one more rep... guess it was all the earlier bench pressing that killed the close grip.  I feel a little better about it now.
@ 25 lbs x15, x13 two more reps!

Bench Dips 25 lb plate x28, x25 four more reps!

I was very disconcerted at the Close Grip Benches, but it was just that the stablizing and supporting muscle groups were worn out from that excellent chest workout, because subsequent exercises (the ones that don't rely on the same stabilizers) increased significantly.  Overall a very good workout!


----------



## docdoom77 (Apr 24, 2013)

Shoulder first today:

DB Military Press 80 lbs (2x 40) x15, x13
@70 lbs x13, x12 three more reps than last week!
Lateral DB Raises 60 lbs (2x 30 lbs) x14, x14, x13 One more rep on each set!
Reverse Flies 60 lbs (2x 30) x16, x15, x15 One more rep each set.

I'll be back for legs in about an hour.


----------



## docdoom77 (Apr 24, 2013)

Time for some Lizegs!

Squats 140 lbs, x14 One more rep
@130 lbs x13 more weight, same reps
@120 lbs x12 more weight, same reps again
Stiff Legged Dead Lifts 190 lbs x16, x15, x14 More weight and one more rep!
Standing Calf Raises 160 lbs x18, x15, x15 Same.  had balance issues today, not strength issues. ;P

A very good workout!


----------



## docdoom77 (Apr 26, 2013)

Based on some reading I had been doing, I tried doing sprints for cardio yesterday.  On the downside, I'm not sure my old knees and hips can take that very often.  On the upside, I think they work as claimed, by brining my metabolism up afterward.  I am freaking starving today!  I take that as a good (if bothersome) sign.


----------



## heavylifting1 (Apr 26, 2013)

Great work and great consistency!


----------



## docdoom77 (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks Heavy!  I love me some praise. 

Time to do Back.  That lower lumbar pain is about gone, so I'm gonna try a normal workout.

Deadlifts 190 lbs x13, x12, x9 One more rep each set!

Shrugs 190 lbs x20, x18 2 more reps. Grip issues ended them prematurely though.

Pull ups x14, x11 one more rep

One Arm Dumbell Rows 45 lbs x16 each side, x15 each side, x14 Only one more rep, but Deads really exhausted my back today and it's still improvement.

I'll be back for biceps in a bit.


----------



## docdoom77 (Apr 26, 2013)

I have returned for biceps!

Chin ups x16, x12 Three more. Nice, though it will probably balance out in curls

ez curls 50 lbs x15, 
@ 45 lbs x15, x13 two more reps!

DB curls 50 lbs (2x 25) x15, Had to bring the weight up, unfortunately the minimum increase for DB's is 5 lbs per arm.  Ouch
@ 40 lbsx15, x15 Despite the weight increase on the first set, same total reps.  Nice.

Hammer curls 40 lbs (2x 20) x16, x15 One More rep each set!

Another great workout.  Just fyi, I do an informal forearm workout on this day, but nothing worth recording.


----------



## docdoom77 (Apr 28, 2013)

Pushups x45 (+3 on knees)

BB Bench Press 105 lbs x15  same reps at 5 more lbs
@100 x12 one less, but with the extra weight on the first set, it's to be expected
@90 lbs x11
@80 lbs 13 Down one rep total, but 5 more lbs on the first set.  That's amazing.  This exercise has not had a weight increase in months!

Incline bench 80 lbs x13, x10  Down one.  Again, the weight increase earlier really exhausted my pecs.  I still consider it an advancement.

DB Flies80 lbs (2x 40) x15, x14 Same

Incline DB Flies 80 lbs (2x 40) x10  It was time to bring the weight up.  I didn't expect quite that much of a rep decrease though.
@ 70 lbs x13 

No complaints.  A few less reps here and there, but I haven't been able to put up more than 100lbs for a respectable number of reps in quite a long time.  It's nice to finally push the weight up on bench!

Triceps
Close Grip BB Bench 80 lbs x15, x12
@ 75 lbs x10 Not great, but better than last week overall, and considering how much effort went into standard bench press, I expect a little lag on these.

Skull Crushers 30 lbs x15, x12 decided to to an extra set at this weight. Not bad
@ 25 lbs x13  

Bench Dips 25 lb plate x29, x25 one more rep

Not bad.  Reps weren't spectacular, but I had several weight increases, which rarely happens on this diet.  I'm happy with it.


----------



## docdoom77 (May 1, 2013)

Leg day:

Squats 150 lbs, x14 10 more lbs, same reps!
@135 lbs x13 more weight, same reps
@125 lbs x12 more weight, same reps again
Stiff Legged Dead Lifts 190 lbs x16, x15, x14 More weight same reps
Standing Calf Raises 160 lbs x18, x17, x15 two more reps!

No shoulders today.  I strained my bad shoulder shoveling snow at work again and don't want to risk a full-blown injury.


----------



## docdoom77 (May 3, 2013)

Got another job rejection; Hopefully I can take my frustration out on these weights! 

Deadlifts 200 lbs x13, x12, x8 10 more lbs only one rep lost.  Very nice.  however, the strain on my elbows is becoming a problem.  I'm gonna have to go for less weight, more reps again.

Accidentally skipped shrugs, just took the bar apart and put it away.  I'm having trouble focusing today.  Sigh

Pull ups x15, x12 two more reps!

One Arm Dumbell Rows 45 lbs x16 each side, x15 each side, x15 One more again

I"ll be back in a bit for biceps


----------



## docdoom77 (May 3, 2013)

Back for some bicep action

Chin ups x16, x13 One more

ez curls 50 lbs x15, x15, x13 (added the weight to the last 2 sets, but didn't lose any reps ;D)

DB curls 50 lbs (2x 25) x15, Had to bring the weight up, unfortunately the minimum increase for DB's is 5 lbs per arm. Ouch
@ 40 lbs x16, x15 One more rep.

Hammer curls 40 lbs (2x 20) x16, x16 One More reps

Not bad.  I wasn't very focused though.


----------



## docdoom77 (May 6, 2013)

I got very sick this weekend and didn't work out yesterday.  I'm feeling mostly better today, so I though I'd make up the workout.  No spotter, so I'll try out some dumbbell work.  May have to cut a few sets as I don't have as much time on the weekday.

Pushups x45 (+3 on knees)

Dumbell Bench Press 70 lbs x16 Never done these before, so I'm starting light.
@80 x14, x13  It's nice to do something different.  I'll have to build up those stabilizing muscles, my form was crap.

Incline bench 80 lbs x11, x11

DB Flies80 lbs (2x 40) x15, x14 Same

Incline DB Flies 80 lbs (2x 40) x12 two more!
@ 70 lbs x14 One more on that set too!

It was a nice workout.  Just finished the Osta this weekend, so it's still in my system. We'll see how I'm doing in a week or two though.  I'll be back for triceps in a bit.


----------



## docdoom77 (May 6, 2013)

Time for triceps.  My spotter is here!

Close Grip BB Bench 80 lbs x16, x14, x14  That went extraordinarily well.  I'm guessing it's because I didn't wear out the supporting muscle groups with standard bb bench.

Skull Crushers 30 lbs x15, x13, x13 added weight to the last set and still came out ahead by one rep!

Bench Dips 25 lb plate x30, x26 two more reps!

I feel better now that I made that workout up!


----------



## docdoom77 (May 8, 2013)

Time for shoulders.  I'm gonna do some BB work to change things up, but if it hurts my shoulder, I'll switch back.  I'm also fighting a migraine, so I'm not sure how today will go.

BB Military Press 70 lbs  x15, x13, x11  That was a bad idea.  My joints are singing!  Back to DBs next week.
Lateral DB Raises 60 lbs (2x 30 lbs) x15, x14, x14 two more total
Reverse Flies 60 lbs (2x 30) x16, x15, x15 Just lucky to finish that one.  My head hurts so bad I think I might throw up.  

I doubt I'll do legs today; the migraine is just too bad.  Maybe I can make it up tomorrow.


----------



## heavylifting1 (May 8, 2013)

Good lifts nice solid consistent routine. Will you be posting pictures anytime soon?


----------



## docdoom77 (May 9, 2013)

Can't say there's much to show since my last set in the Osta log, but I could snap a few this weekend. Thanked for the props!


----------



## docdoom77 (May 9, 2013)

Time for legs.  No spotter today, so I'll do dumbbell squats; I don't much care for them, but they're better than nothing


DB Squats 100 lbs, x15, x14, x12
Stiff Legged Dead Lifts 195 lbs x16, x15, x14 More weight same reps
Standing Calf Raises 170 lbs x18, x18, x15 one more rep and 10 more lbs!

Not a bad workout at all.  I'm pleased.


----------



## docdoom77 (May 10, 2013)

I'm back baby!

Deadlifts 200 lbs x13, x8, Way weaker this week.  Gonna bring the weight down a little.
@180 x9 Kicked my ass.  Dunno if this is the Osta leaving my system or just a bad day

Shrugs 180 lbs x20, x18 lower weight, same reps 

Pull ups x15, x12 Same

One Arm Dumbell Rows 45 lbs x16 each side, x15 each side, x15 Same, but my forearms are on fire.  less weight next week I think.

Well after 4 weeks of getting stronger, getting weaker again kinda sucks, but I'll get over it.  Be back for biceps in a little while.


----------



## docdoom77 (May 10, 2013)

Bicep time:

Chin ups x16, x13 same

ez curls 50 lbs x15, x15, x12 down 1 rep overall

DB curls 50 lbs (2x 25) x13, 
@ 40 lbs x13, x13 Much lower, sigh.

Hammer curls 40 lbs (2x 20) x16, x16 same

Similar drop in strength


----------



## docdoom77 (May 12, 2013)

Time for chest.  Gonna stick with dumbbells for a while.  I expect continued strength loss, now that the Osta has run its course.  Not a problem, since that's kinda where I was before the cycle.  Just have to deal with that with a diet geared toward fat loss.

Pushups x45 (+3 on knees)

Dumbell Bench Press 80 lbs x16 
@90 x14, x13, x11  Very nice.  I love the opening days of a new exercise.  Always improves as your body adjusts to it.

Incline bench 80 lbs x15, x13  Nice. 

DB Flies80 lbs (2x 40) x15, x14 Same

Incline DB Flies 80 lbs (2x 40) x11 down one
@ 70 lbs x14

Not bad.  Some loss, some gain.  The gains are definitely due to adjusting to a new exercise, but gains always feel good, no matter where they come from. 

I'll come back and do triceps in a bit.


----------



## docdoom77 (May 12, 2013)

Houston, Triceps are a go!

Close Grip BB Bench 85 lbs x15, 5 more lbs, one less rep.  I call it a wash
@80 lbs x14, x13  lost one rep

Skull Crushers 30 lbs x15, x13, x13  No loss!

Bench Dips 25 lb plate x30, x27 one more rep!

That went very well overall.  I'm pleased.


----------



## docdoom77 (May 15, 2013)

Squats 140 lbs, x14 brought down the weight.
@130 lbs x13
@120 lbs x12 less weight on each set, but it was expected.
Stiff Legged Dead Lifts 180 lbs x16, x15, x14 another weight reduction
Could not keep my balance on calf raises.  I need a better system!

Ok I improvised a seated version with the barbell (and a thick towel) on the top of my thighs near the knee:
160 lbs x23, x21, x18

I'll be back for shoulders.


----------



## docdoom77 (May 15, 2013)

DB Military Press 80 lbs (2x 40) x14, x12 lost a few reps there
@70 lbs x11, x10 and lost more there, but I definitely exhausted my front delts!
Lateral DB Raises 60 lbs (2x 30 lbs) x15, x13, x13 down two
Reverse Flies 60 lbs (2x 30) x15, x14, x14 down one on each set

Not really too bad.  I think it'll level back off after a few weeks


----------



## docdoom77 (May 18, 2013)

Doing back and bis today.  I was sick yesterday, so postponed this workout.

Deadlifts 180 lbs x13, x10, x10  this will be the new baseline

Shrugs 180 lbs x20, x17 Down one

Pull ups x15, x12 Same

One Arm Dumbell Rows 40 lbs x16 each side, x15 each side, x14 less weight, one less rep. Probably a good place to establish the new baseline for these as well.

I'll be back for biceps in a bit


----------



## docdoom77 (May 18, 2013)

Biceps time!

Chin ups x16, x12 down one

ez curls 50 lbs x15, x14, x12 down 1 rep overall

DB curls 40 lbs (2x 20) x14, x14, x13  A few more reps, but less weight on the first set, kinda a wash 

Hammer curls 40 lbs (2x 20) x16, x16 same

Not terrible, some slow decline, but not out of the norm


----------



## gettinthere (May 18, 2013)

Im back Doc!  Watchin ya all this time though!


----------



## docdoom77 (May 18, 2013)

Finally got around to some pics.  I like the way my arms looked today.

















There ya go.


----------



## docdoom77 (May 18, 2013)

Good to hear it Gettinthere.  I was close to asking you where you were.


----------



## gettinthere (May 18, 2013)

docdoom77 said:


> Good to hear it Gettinthere.  I was close to asking you where you were.


haha.............. took a few weeks off before my big cut................. heading to Europe in two months so gettin it goin hard now.


----------



## docdoom77 (May 19, 2013)

gettinthere said:


> haha.............. took a few weeks off before my big cut................. heading to Europe in two months so gettin it goin hard now.




Nice.  where in europe.  I've always wanted to go, but its definitely not in the budget.  ;P


----------



## gettinthere (May 19, 2013)

The MedIterranean. Croatia to be exact.


----------



## docdoom77 (May 19, 2013)

Time for Chest.

Pushups x44 (+3 on knees)

Dumbell Bench Press 90 (2x 45 lbs) x16, x14, x13, x11 added weight to the first set and got the same numbers.  Nice.

DB Flies80 lbs (2x 40) x15, x13 Down one

Incline bench 80 lbs x12, x10 Forgot to do these after standard bench, so I inserted them here, but I'm much more exhausted than normal from the flies, so the numbers are way down.

Incline DB Flies 70 lbs (2x 35) x14, x14

That didn't go too bad, except with the flub on incline press.  I'm finding that dumbbell presses just put too much pressure on my bad shoulder.  I'm gonna switch back to barbells next week and save dumbbell presses for the odd workout when I don't have a real spotter.


----------



## docdoom77 (May 19, 2013)

Triceps

Close Grip BB Bench 85 lbs x15,
@80 lbs x14, x13  Same as last week

Skull Crushers 30 lbs x15, x13, x13 No loss!

Bench Dips 25 lb plate x30, x27 same


----------



## docdoom77 (May 22, 2013)

I've been on restricted calories for over a year now and its really starting to take its toll on both my body and my mind.  I'm not quite where I want to be fat loss-wise, but my body has adapted to lower calories and it's getting harder and harder to stay on point.  I've decided to do a short bulking cycle of about 4 weeks.  Just enough to shock my body into a different routine and provide some sanity.  I'll keep it as clean as I can and still stay sane.  I've been adding calories each day for the past few days.  I plan to go up to about 500 kcals above maintenance and see how that works for me.  Should be there by Sunday/Monday.  After 4 weeks, I'll go back to cutting and hopefully reach my goal!

Shoulder time

DB Military Press 80 lbs (2x 40) x15, x13 got some reps back
@70 lbs x12, x10 better this week.  It's amazing what a little food in your belly can do. ;P
Lateral DB Raises 60 lbs (2x 30 lbs) x16, x14, x14 one more rep each set!
Reverse Flies 60 lbs (2x 30) x16, x15, x14 two more

A good workout!  I'll be back for legs later.


----------



## docdoom77 (May 22, 2013)

Leg time!

Squats 145 lbs, x14 5 more lbs, same reps
@135 lbs x13 again 5 more lbs, same reps
@125 lbs x12 same deal as above!
Stiff Legged Dead Lifts 185 lbs x16, x15, x14 again, 5 more lbs same reps!
Seated Calf raises 170 lbs x23, x21, x18  10 more lbs, same reps.  The pool noodle I put around the bar helped alot!

This is much more satisfying! ;P


----------



## gettinthere (May 23, 2013)

docdoom77 said:


> I've been on restricted calories for over a year now and its really starting to take its toll on both my body and my mind.  I'm not quite where I want to be fat loss-wise, but my body has adapted to lower calories and it's getting harder and harder to stay on point.  I've decided to do a short bulking cycle of about 4 weeks.  Just enough to shock my body into a different routine and provide some sanity.  I'll keep it as clean as I can and still stay sane.  I've been adding calories each day for the past few days.  I plan to go up to about 500 kcals above maintenance and see how that works for me.  Should be there by Sunday/Monday.  After 4 weeks, I'll go back to cutting and hopefully reach my goal!
> 
> Shoulder time
> 
> ...


So you do know a bit about cutting!!!  LOL................. You're doing awesome, by the way!  Enjoy your bulking, you deserve it!


----------



## docdoom77 (May 25, 2013)

Thanks gettinthere.  I appreciate the props!


----------



## heavylifting1 (May 25, 2013)

Keep up the hard work you look good in those pictures.


----------



## docdoom77 (May 25, 2013)

Deadlifts 185 lbs x13, x11, x10 5 more lbs, one more rep!

Shrugs 185 lbs x20, x17 More weight, same reps

Pull ups x15, x12 Same

gonna try barbell rows for awhile again. I need a change.
Bent BB rows 70 lbs x14, x12, x12  It'll take a while to remember how to keep the focus on my back, but I think it will come in time.

I'll be back for biceps in a bit.


----------



## docdoom77 (May 25, 2013)

Biceps in da house!

Chin ups x16, x13 up one

ez curls 50 lbs x15, x15, x13 up two reps

DB curls 40 lbs (2x 20) x15, x15, x13 four more reps overall, time to bring the weight back up on the first set

Hammer curls 40 lbs (2x 20) x16, x16 same

A good workout. Food is nice. ;P


----------



## docdoom77 (May 25, 2013)

heavylifting1 said:


> Keep up the hard work you look good in those pictures.



Thanks!  It's always good to hear it!


----------



## docdoom77 (May 27, 2013)

Time for chest.  Slept wrong on my neck and I have a splitting headache.  I think I can work through it though.
Pushups x45 (+3 on knees) ow.  that hurt my head. lol

BB Bench Press 100 x15, x12, 
@ 90 lbs x11,
@ 80 lbs x12 Going through the process of getting used to these again, but I can already tell they focus on my pecs much better for me.

Incline bench 80 lbs x13, x12 

DB Flies80 lbs (2x 40) x15, x14 up one

Incline DB Flies 70 lbs (2x 35) x15, x15 up two!

So, hard to quantify that workout, since it's been a while between bb bench press, but I am pleased with how my pecs feel, exhausted and pumped.  My shoulders aren't as wrecked as they got doing dumbbells (just not a good match for me).  On the other hand, my triceps are very exhausted and I imagine my numbers on triceps won't be as good.  We'll see in a little bit.


----------



## docdoom77 (May 27, 2013)

Triceps

Close Grip BB Bench 85 lbs x15, x13 more weight on the second set, one less rep
@80 lbs  x11  Lost some reps, but it was to be expected.  The earlier BB bench definitely pre-exhausts my triceps some.

Skull Crushers 30 lbs x15, x14, x13  up one!

Bench Dips 25 lb plate x30, x28 up one

Not bad.  My elbow is hurting.  I need to do some research on good joint supplements.  I'm aging, torn up and using heavier and heavier weight.


----------



## docdoom77 (May 29, 2013)

Leg time!

Squats 150 lbs, x13 up 5 pounds, down one rep... felt like hernea city, so I stopped.
@140 lbs x13 5 more lbs, same reps
@130 lbs x12 same deal as above!
Stiff Legged Dead Lifts 190 lbs x16, x15, x14 again, 5 more lbs same reps!
Seated Calf raises 180 lbs x30, x21, x19 10 more lbs, Lots more reps!

I'll be back for shoulders in a bit.


----------



## docdoom77 (May 29, 2013)

Shoulder time

DB Military Press 80 lbs (2x 40) x15, x13
@70 lbs x13, x11 two more reps
Lateral DB Raises 60 lbs (2x 30 lbs) x16, x15, x15 two more reps
Reverse Flies 70 lbs (2x 35) x15, x14, x13 Brought the weight up 10 lbs and lost a rep on each set.  Still an improvement imo.

Another good 'un


----------



## docdoom77 (May 31, 2013)

For the duration of this short bulking cycle, I'm going to try to move the weight for most exercises to produce 8-12 reps, instead of the 12-15 I was doing.  We'll see how it goes; it will require a little experimentation initially.

Deadlifts 195 lbs x11, x9, x8  dead on for the new range!

Shrugs 195 lbs x17, didn't do a second set.  I've hurt my left elbow (it's been bothering me for a while) and this amount of weight is too much for the joint.  Gonna let it heal.

Pull ups x15, x13 one more

Bent BB rows 85 lbs x13, x11, x11 I'll have to go a little heavier on those next week.

A good workout.  I'll be back for biceps


----------



## docdoom77 (May 31, 2013)

Biceps 

Chin ups x16, x14 up one

ez curls 60 lbs x12, x10, x9 up Meets my new requirements.  I may want to add 5 lbs next week.

DB curls 50 lbs (2x 25) x12, x11, x10 Good

Hammer curls 50 lbs (2x 25) x13, x12 Close enough for government work

That went pretty well.  I like the change up on reps.  I can feel the extra challenge for my muscles.  I'm worried about that damn elbow though.  It's put me out of commission before.  Ice and ibuprofin will be the order of the day.


----------



## docdoom77 (Jun 2, 2013)

First Chest day with the 8-12 rep scheme

Pushups x40 (+3 on knees) Those just seemed harder today.  dunno why

BB Bench Press 110 x12, x10, x9
@100 lbs x9  That went well for establishing a baseline.  Might add 5 lbs to the first set next week

Incline bench 90 lbs x12, x10  goooood. ah-good

DB Flies 80 lbs (2x 40) x16, x14 Didn't change the weight on these, because it would be begging for a shoulder injury.  I like them at higher reps anyway

Incline DB Flies 80 lbs (2x 40) x13, x15 These, on the other hand, were ready for a weight increase

It's hard to quantify when you change the reps scheme, but I felt like that went well.


----------



## docdoom77 (Jun 2, 2013)

Triceps

I'm a little more concerned about hitting the wall of fatigue with these exercises, so i'll probably be a little more conservative with the weight increases.

Close Grip BB Bench 90 lbs x8, Hit the wall of fatigue fast; it also hurts my elbow.  sigh
@ 85 lbs x13 better
@80 lbs x13  It was my elbow that was causing all the problems, cuz this was cake and I coulda done more without elbow pain.

I can't even do skull crushers with this elbow pain.

Seated over-head press 40 lbs x10 Those set my shoulder on fire.  Damn.  Gonna do some weak-ass cable push downs with the door cables I have, just to be doing... something!

Weak as cable push downs x21, x19  Well they felt good anyway. ;p

Bench Dips 25 lb plate x30, x29 up one

Not great.  Just gonna have to baby this damn elbow for a while.


----------



## gettinthere (Jun 2, 2013)

docdoom77 said:


> Triceps
> 
> I'm a little more concerned about hitting the wall of fatigue with these exercises, so i'll probably be a little more conservative with the weight increases.
> 
> ...


Ya, our joints are just not the same, eh?  lol  Dude, I hear and totally sympathize with you.  Take your time, don't push it, and it will come back.


----------



## docdoom77 (Jun 2, 2013)

thanks.  Yeah.  This is a trouble spot for me.  It comes back again and again.


----------



## docdoom77 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sorry about the lack of update for the last couple of days.  I've been busy.  I decided to take a week off, to nurse some little injuries: my elbows are the main offenders, but my lower back was hurting and my worthless shoulder.  It's been a while since I just let my body rest and its been telling me its time.  I've remained active though; we just bought the kids a 15' trampoline and I've spent quite a bit of time on that!  Anyway, I'll start my routine up again next Wednesday.  Hope you keep reading.  Thanks.


----------



## gettinthere (Jun 9, 2013)

I was wondering where you went!    I would love to see you on that trampoline................. js.  haha 

 I hope your rest helped you out.  I am going to be doing the same starting weds.  I will definitely keep reading!


----------



## docdoom77 (Jun 12, 2013)

Leg day.  First day back after the break.  We'll see how it goes.

Squats 150 lbs, x13 
@140 lbs x13
@130 lbs x11  Took a week off, lost one rep.  eh.
Stiff Legged Dead Lifts 190 lbs x16, x12, x11 lost several reps, but I'm sure they'll come back quick.
Seated Calf raises 190 lbs x30, x20, x20 10 more lbs, one more rep!

Not too bad for coming off of that week off.  I always have a readjustment period.


----------



## docdoom77 (Jun 12, 2013)

Shoulder time

DB Military Press 80 lbs (2x 40) x15, x13
@70 lbs x11, x9 lost some reps
Lateral DB Raises 60 lbs (2x 30 lbs) x16, x15, x15 same
Reverse Flies 70 lbs (2x 35) x14, x13, x11 lost a few reps.

About what I expected.


----------



## Npeisberg1 (Jun 14, 2013)

Sick journal.   Update w before/after cycle pics soon.    

Have you seen drastic change in your incline since begining of cycle..?


----------



## docdoom77 (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks Npeisberg1.  I appreciate you taking interest.

Just to be clear, I'm bulking, but not 'on cycle.'  Just eating to gain and to give my metabolism and brain a boost, before I go back to trying to shed this excess fat.  In case I was vague (I frequently am).  At any rate, yeah, everything got better once I started eating, though I've noticed an increase in belly fat already as well.  My body just loves to dump  fat there.  Sigh.  Anyway, it's time for my first back/biceps since I took the week off.  I anticipate the same small drop in reps that I experienced with legs.  Speaking of legs.  They are HELLA sore.  I mean out of this world, can barely walk at all sore.  Whew!  That's what resting your body does for you. ;P

Deadlifts 195 lbs x11, x9, x8 No loss, despite the break!

Shrugs 195 lbs x18, x15  That went very well.

Pull ups x15, x13 Same reps, but between the creatine I started a few weeks ago and the food, I've gained 10lbs, so I'm doing better at these.

Bent BB rows 90 lbs x13, x11, x10  Up 5 lbs, down one rep.  Not bad.  

I'll be back in a bit for biceps.


----------



## docdoom77 (Jun 14, 2013)

Time for biceps.  Hope they go as well as back did.

Chin ups x16, x14 Same, but again, I weigh more.

ez curls 60 lbs x12, x10, x9  Same, but it was alotta work. ;p

DB curls 50 lbs (2x 25) x12, x11, x10 No loss

Hammer curls 50 lbs (2x 25) x14, x12 One more!

Actually got a slight improvement, despite the week off.  Nice!


----------



## docdoom77 (Jun 16, 2013)

So yesterday I did hours of manual labor in the sun (helping my parents set up the ground for a 15' pool and then constructing it).  I got a hell of a sunburn, despite all the sunscreen.  It's left me feeling drained and tired today, but I'm gonna give this workout my best!

Pushups x42 (+3 on knees) 

BB Bench Press 110 x12, x10, x9
@100 lbs x10 up one rep!

Incline bench 90 lbs x12, x8 lost two reps.  Sigh.  It'll go better next week! Looks like a big no for Neipsberg1. ;p

DB Flies 80 lbs (2x 40) x17, x15 Up two.  May have to risk a weight increase: I mean there's high reps and HIGH reps, ya know?

Incline DB Flies 80 lbs (2x 40) x15, x15 These, on the other hand, were ready for a weight increase

Increase in reps on everything but incline.  A good workout overall.


----------



## docdoom77 (Jun 16, 2013)

Alot of these had a 2 week break and I'm still not sure my elbow is 100%, we'll see how it goes.

Close Grip BB Bench 90 lbs x15, x12 much better than last ime
@80 lbs x11 same

Skull Crushers 35 lbs x12, x9 higher weight, got the reps where I want 'em
@30 lbs x11  Hard to quantify with the weight increase and the long break, but I feel like they went well.

Bench Dips 25 lb plate x30, x29 up one

Definitely a good workout overall. I'm pleased.


----------



## docdoom77 (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm out of town for a conference.  My diet's been a bit sketchy, but I try to get enough protein regardless.  

The workout room here at the hotel has a one decrepit weight machine that tries to do everything and does nothing very well.  Since it was all I had, I did some leg presses, some leg curls and some improvised calf raises for legs.  Better than nothing... and that's about all I can say for that.  Shoulders was even worse as there were no standard shoulder exercises to be had on the damn machine.  I found a way to do some awkward upright rows, but it was all I could manage with what I had.  I'll be home on Friday evening and should be able to engage in the standard back/biceps routine.


----------



## docdoom77 (Jun 22, 2013)

I'm back from the conference: Doing back and bis a day late.  This weekend is the last of my bulking diet.  I'll be going back to cutting on Monday.

Deadlifts 195 lbs x12, x9, x9 two more!

Shrugs 195 lbs x19, x16 two more.

Pull ups x15, x13 Same reps, but I ate like crap at the conference and I'm heavier than usual right now.

Bent BB rows 95 lbs x13, x11, x10 Up 5 lbs, same reps

I'll be back in a bit for biceps.


----------



## gettinthere (Jun 22, 2013)

Go Bro!


----------



## docdoom77 (Jun 22, 2013)

time for biceps

Chin ups x16, x14 Same, but again, I weigh more.

ez curls 60 lbs x12, x11, x9 up one

DB curls 50 lbs (2x 25) x13, x12, x11 three more!

Hammer curls 50 lbs (2x 25) x15, x13 two more!

Another good 'un.

Thanks for the encouragement Gettinthere!


----------



## docdoom77 (Jun 23, 2013)

Time for chest.  last time on the bulking diet, so I'm hoping for a good one!

Pushups x43 (+3 on knees) 

BB Bench Press 115 x12 (5 extra pounds, same reps)
@110, x10, x7 (lost two there, the first set really wore me out)
@100 lbs x7 Well, this exercise started out really well and died.  Could be cuz I did back and biceps yesterday.  Two big workouts in a row, leaves me with less endurance)

Incline bench 90 lbs x13, x10 Up 3 from last week. ;D

DB Flies 90 lbs (2x 45) x13, x12  About right for the weight increase

Incline DB Flies 80 lbs (2x 40) x15, x15 Same

No triceps today.  I re-injured my elbow yesterday.  It's the dead lifts.  They put a shitload of pressure on that joint.  Since I'm going back to cutting tomorrow, I'll be using lower weight and higher reps again, so hopefully between the rest my elbow is getting today and the lower weight, it should heal.  I just need to force myself to baby it, rather than jumping right back in every time it starts to feel better.


----------



## docdoom77 (Jun 26, 2013)

First workout since I started cutting again a few days ago.  My elbows are still in bad shape, but not too important for this workout.  No spotter, so I'll have to do DB squats.  I hate them really.  They're awkward and the dumbells bang against my legs, but they're a heck of a lot better than nothing!

DB Squats 100 lbs, x15, x14, x12   That actually does hurt my elbow, any weight hanging off of it hurts.  Sigh
Leg Curls (Stiff Deads put too much pressure on my elbow, maybe next week) 50 lbs x15
@60 lbs x13, x10  These do give a nice isolated burn to my hammies, maybe a set a week to finish off the Stiff Deads?
Seated Calf raises 180 lbs x35, x26, x24  Brought the weight down a little to match the new cutting routine, got lots of extra reps.

I'll be back for shoulders in a bit.


----------



## docdoom77 (Jun 26, 2013)

Time for shoulders.  Hopefully my elbow won't hold me back much.

DB Military Press 80 lbs (2x 40) x15, x13
@70 lbs x12, x10 up a few reps!
Lateral DB Raises 70 lbs (2x 35 lbs) x15, x15, x14 Upped the weight and only lost one rep.  I'll probably lower it again soon, as my strength decreases from diet.
Reverse Flies 70 lbs (2x 35) x15, x13, x12 Up a few reps!

A good workout!


----------



## docdoom77 (Jun 28, 2013)

Deadlifts 195 lbs x12, x9, x9 two more!
I've got my wrap for my elbow and I'm gonna go VERY light on Deads.  I'll probably stay light until I'm absolutely sure the damn thing has healed!

Deadlifts 120lbs x15, x15, x13  Hopefully that didn't do further damage to my elbow.  We'll wait and see, then adjust if necessary.

Shrugs 120 lbs x26, x20 

Pull ups x15, x14

Bent BB rows 95 lbs x13, x11, x10 Time to go back to dumbbells now that I'm cutting.

I'll be back in a bit for biceps


----------



## docdoom77 (Jun 28, 2013)

I'll be going back to a 12-15 rep range, so expect some weight to drop here and there.

Chin ups x16, x14 Could have done more, but it pressures that elbow too much to risk it.

ez curls 50 lbs x15, x13, x12

DB curls 40 lbs (2x 20) x15, x13, x13 

Hammer curls 50 lbs (2x 25) x15, x13

Not bad as far as it goes.


----------



## docdoom77 (Jun 30, 2013)

Once again, lowering the weight for higher reps.

Pushups x43 (+3 on knees) 

BB Bench Press 105lbs x15, x12
@100, x8 not good.  I'll go down a little more.
@90 lbs x11 Cutting sux. ;P

Incline bench 85 lbs x13, 
@80lbs x11  I hate getting weaker again. Sigh

DB Flies 80 lbs (2x 40) x16, x14 

Incline DB Flies 70 lbs (2x 35) x15, x16

I'll be back for triceps


----------



## docdoom77 (Jun 30, 2013)

I'll have to go easy on triceps until this arm is completely healed.  Skull crushers aren't an option.

Close Grip BB Bench 80 lbs x16, x13
@75 lbs x12
@70lbs x12  did an extra set, since I won't be doing skullcrushers; I'll do an extra set of dips too.

Bench Dips 25 lb plate x30, x29, x21

Not bad.


----------



## docdoom77 (Jul 3, 2013)

Time for shoulders!

DB Military Press 80 lbs (2x 40) x15, x13
@70 lbs x13, x11 up two... didn't expect that!
Lateral DB Raises 70 lbs (2x 35 lbs) x15, x15, x15 up one!
Reverse Flies 70 lbs (2x 35) x15, x14, x12 two more!

I'll be back for legs later!


----------



## docdoom77 (Jul 3, 2013)

Time for legs.  Gonna go very light on Stiff-legged deads, due to my arm.

Squats 140 lbs, x13 Good thing I brought the weight down, barely made the same reps.
@130 lbs x13
@120 lbs x11 ten less pounds on each set; same reps.  Of course I haven't done this exercise in several weeks.

Stiff Legged Dead Lifts 120 lbs x20, x17, x16 I enjoyed that low-weight, high rep set.  It seems like a good choice for this exercise, regardless of arm injuries.

Seated Calf raises 140 lbs x46, x30, x27 ridiculous, but my arm feels good, so that's the important thing.

Hopefully, my squats will get back on track.


----------



## docdoom77 (Jul 5, 2013)

Gonna bring the weight up slowly, so my elbow can adjust.

Deadlifts 130lbs x15, x15, x13

Shrugs 130 lbs x26, x21

Pull ups x15, x14

Dumbbell rows 35 lbs x16, x15, x15  I'll need some time to get used to those again, not much of a mind-muscle connection.  Too much forearm.

I'll be back in a bit for biceps


----------



## docdoom77 (Jul 5, 2013)

Biceps are a go!

Chin ups x16, x14 

ez curls 50 lbs x15, x14, x13  Up two!

DB curls 40 lbs (2x 20) x15, x15, x14 Three more!

Hammer curls 50 lbs (2x 25) x16, x16  Four more!

 That was an excellent workout!


----------



## docdoom77 (Jul 7, 2013)

Chest time.  My elbow has been on the mend, but yesterday I had to move a couple of refrigerators and I may have caused a setback.  We'll see how it goes

Pushups x43 (+3 on knees) 

BB Bench Press 105lbs x15
@100, x13
@95 lbs x11
@90 lbs x9  Not the best ever, but it'll do

Incline bench 85 lbs x13 
@80lbs x13 two more!

DB Flies 80 lbs (2x 40) x16, x15 one more!

Incline DB Flies 80 lbs (2x 40) x14, x13  Decided to bring the weight back up.  At least until the reps drop below 12.

Another good one.  I'll be back for triceps in just a bit.


----------



## docdoom77 (Jul 7, 2013)

Time for triceps. I think I'm gonna try some very low weight skull crushers this week.  I wanna try them with the ez-curl bar and see if that reduces elbow pressure for me.

Close Grip BB Bench 80 lbs x17, x15, x14  Guess I should have brought the weight up. ;p next week I'll do it.

Skull Crushers (ez bar) 20 lbs x21, x18, x16  Obviously not the ideal rep scheme, but my elbow doesn't hurt.  I'll slowly increase the weight in the same way I'm doing other elbow intensive exercises to avoid re-injuring myself.

Bench Dips 25 lb plate x30, x29

That went well.  I don't know how many more workouts I can expect to improve like that, while cutting, but I'll take it! ;D


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 7, 2013)

docdoom77 said:


> Gonna bring the weight up slowly, so my elbow can adjust.
> 
> Deadlifts 130lbs x15, x15, x13
> 
> ...



when you start learning how to feel your back.....don't wrap your thumb on pulldowns or rows....and when you are pulling that weight back....don't think about it that way....think of it as pulling your elbow back and tucking it by your side.....allow your lat to stretch but don't twist towards the side that the weight is on...keep shoulders mostly square


----------



## docdoom77 (Jul 7, 2013)

Thanks KoS.  I'll try not wrapping my thumb; that's not something that would have occurred to me!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 7, 2013)

just use your four fingers as hooks....its a pulling movement not a curl....maybe when you learn to feel your lats flexing better you can start wrapping the thumb on heavier dbs


----------



## docdoom77 (Jul 7, 2013)

Here's a torso shot after my chest workout today.  I had trouble getting a nice clear shot.  You can see I put back a little fat during that bulk, but some muscle too.  Now it's time to work on shedding fat again.


----------



## docdoom77 (Jul 8, 2013)

Have I ever told you guys my story about sprints?  It goes like this.  Sprints suck! The end.

Seriously, though.  Just started doing sprints for cardio and man do they kill!  I hurt.  I think they're probably worth it though.

I tried to do the 8/12 thang, but after a few cycles it grew to like 8/20 and by the end I think it was like 8/40 (kinda stopped tracking it at that point).  Guess I have to work up to it.


----------



## docdoom77 (Jul 10, 2013)

Shoulders first.

DB Military Press 80 lbs (2x 40) x15, x14, x12
@70 lbs x12  Did an extra set at the higher weight and ended up with an extra rep!

Lateral DB Raises 70 lbs (2x 35 lbs) x15, x15, x15 same, but i concentrated on form and taking my time as a little sloppiness had crept in

Reverse Flies 70 lbs (2x 35) x15, x14, x13 same as above, plus one extra rep!


That went well.  I'll be back for legs later!


----------



## docdoom77 (Jul 10, 2013)

Time for legs. Gonna slowly bring the weight back up for stiff-legged deads, just like with standard deads.

Squats 140 lbs, x14 
@130 lbs x13
@120 lbs x12  two more reps than last week on that set!

Stiff Legged Dead Lifts 140 lbs x19, x17, x16 up 20 lbs, down one rep.  Progress.

Seated Calf raises 160 lbs x42, x26, x23 slightly less ridiculous rep scheme at that weight ;P

that went well.  Some improvement.  What more can a guy ask for on a calorie deficit?


----------



## docdoom77 (Jul 12, 2013)

Time for some Back in action. ;p

Deadlifts 150lbs x15, x15, x12 up 20 lbs, down only one rep!

Shrugs 150 lbs x25, x20 added 20 lbs, went down two reps; good.

Pull ups x16, x14 One more!

Dumbbell rows 40 lbs x15, x15, x14 up 5 lbs, down 2 reps.  I tried not curling the thumb.  It seems to help.  Thanks KoS!

I'll be back for biceps


----------



## docdoom77 (Jul 12, 2013)

On to biceps

Chin ups x16, x15 one more 

ez curls 50 lbs x15, x14, x13 Same. Can't complain

DB curls 40 lbs (2x 20) x16, x15, x15 Two more!

Hammer curls 50 lbs (2x 25) x16, x16 Same

Not as stellar as last week, but still good!


----------



## docdoom77 (Jul 14, 2013)

Ready for Chest

Pushups x44 (+3 on knees) 

BB Bench Press 110lbs x15 five more lbs, same reps.  good so far
@105, x12 up 5 lbs, down one rep.  Still awesome.
@100 lbs x9 should have dropped the weight back to normal for this set.  Live and learn.
@90 lbs x10 So, I brought the weight up on two sets and came out one rep down total.  Definitely a win.

Incline bench 85 lbs x14 
@80lbs x14 two more again.  I love gaining strength while cutting!

DB Flies 90 lbs (2x 45) x15, x13 Very nice considering the weight increase

Incline DB Flies 80 lbs (2x 40) x14, x13 Same

A pretty good workout.  I'm pleased.  I'll be back in a bit for triceps.


----------



## docdoom77 (Jul 14, 2013)

Time for triceps.  I'll be raising the weight on skull crushers slowly.

Close Grip BB Bench 85 lbs x17, x13, 
@80 lbs x13 Not bad considering the initial weight increase

Skull Crushers (ez bar) 25 lbs x22, x18, x15 added 5 lbs, same overall reps.

Bench Dips 25 lb plate x31, x29, x21  added a set.  I thought this workout could use one more.

Another good 'un


----------



## docdoom77 (Jul 17, 2013)

Time for shoulders.  As an aside I'm cycling off of creatine (I know some people think you don't need to, but better safe than sorry).  I expect to lose some small strength and water weight over the next few weeks.

DB Military Press 80 lbs (2x 40) x15, x14, x12
@70 lbs x13 One more rep

Lateral DB Raises 70 lbs (2x 35 lbs) x16, x15, x15 one more

Reverse Flies 70 lbs (2x 35) x15, x14, x14 One more

Not bad!  Back for legs in a bit.


----------



## docdoom77 (Jul 17, 2013)

Time for legs.

Squats 145 lbs, x14 
@135 lbs x13
@125 lbs x12 5 more lbs on each set with the same reps.  My right hip and knee are on fire though.

Stiff Legged Dead Lifts 160 lbs x18, x16, x15 up 20 lbs, down one rep per set. Progress.

Seated Calf raises 170 lbs x38, x23, x20 Pretty close to the rep scheme I'm shooting for.

Not a bad workout, though I imagine I'll be feeling it in my hip for a few days.


----------



## JenniK0904 (Jul 17, 2013)

You're doing great bud! I'm new to all this, forums and whatnot. And yes, I seen your before and your most current pic, amazing transformation. It's slow but you're in this for the long haul!


----------



## docdoom77 (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks!  I appreciate the support!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 17, 2013)

docdoom77 said:


> Time for some Back in action. ;p
> 
> Deadlifts 150lbs x15, x15, x12 up 20 lbs, down only one rep!
> 
> ...



you mean wrapping the thumb...but yeah...wrapping activates the bis and farms to a greater degree....after practice and moving onto heavier dbs you can probly wrap the thumb again because you mind muscle connection will have been developed...I wrap my thumb on rows....but not pulldowns


----------



## docdoom77 (Jul 19, 2013)

Time for Back!

Deadlifts 160lbs x15, x14, x12 up 10 lbs, down only one rep!

Shrugs 160 lbs x24, x19 added 10 lbs, went down two reps. A wash.

Pull ups x16, x14 Same

Dumbbell rows 40 lbs x16, x15, x14 Up one rep!

I'll be back for biceps in a while.


----------



## docdoom77 (Jul 19, 2013)

Time for biceps

Chin ups x16, x15 Same

ez curls 50 lbs x15, x14, x13 Same. 

DB curls 50 lbs (2x 25) x14, x12, x12 Raised the weight, lost some reps.  About what I expected.

Hammer curls 50 lbs (2x 25) x16, x16 Same

No real gains, but not a terrible workout.  Arms feel blasted, so that's good.


----------



## docdoom77 (Jul 21, 2013)

Chest ahoy maties!  I think my press form has been degrading.  It's something that happens over time and I'm going to try to correct it.  It may cost me some reps, but form is more important.

Pushups x44 (+3 on knees) 

BB Bench Press 110lbs x14 lost one rep here, but form was much better.
@105, x12 same
@95 lbs x10
@90 lbs x10  Not bad considering the form "reform" ;D

Incline bench 85 lbs x14 
@80lbs x14 Same, with better form.  Definitely feel it more in my pecs.

DB Flies 90 lbs (2x 45) x15, x13 Same. Focused on mind-muscle connection to keep the focus on pecs and OFF of shoulders.

Incline DB Flies 80 lbs (2x 40) x14, x13 Same 

I think that went very well.  I definitely feel a great pump in my chest!


----------



## docdoom77 (Jul 21, 2013)

Time for triceps.  Continuing the slow increase for skull-crushers until I get them into the 12-15 range.

Close Grip BB Bench 90 lbs x14 lost some reps with the weight increase, but they're where they need to be.
@85 x12 That first set exhausted me, lost a rep here.
@80 lbs x13 Not bad overall.  worked on going down all the way.

Skull Crushers (ez bar) 30 lbs x18, x14, x11 Pretty close to the weight I need to be at; I'll probably add 5 lbs to the first set next week and then go down 5 lbs for each successive set.

Bench Dips 25 lb plate x31, x25, x18 I tried to slow these down and increase time under tension.  Rep numbers are getting very high and form suffers alot for me under those conditions.

Not bad.  It was definitely time for a little 'spring cleaning' as far as form goes, so I'm glad I'm addressing the problem.


----------



## docdoom77 (Jul 24, 2013)

Time for legs.

Squats 150 lbs, x14 
@140 lbs x9  The first set killed me.  I'll bring the weight down 15 lbs for next set.
@125 lbs x12 Not terrible.  I should have lowered the weight more on the second set.  I think the lack of creatine is affecting my endurance and I need to account for that.

Stiff Legged Dead Lifts 165 lbs x18, x16, x15 5 more lbs same reps!

Seated Calf raises 175 lbs x36, x22, x20 About right

I'll be back for shoulders in a bit.


----------



## docdoom77 (Jul 24, 2013)

Time for shoulders. I'm trying to work through a serious lack of motivation.  Not sure why I'm having trouble getting into it today.

DB Military Press 80 lbs (2x 40) x15, x13, x7... That sucked and I almost dropped the weight.  I'm coming over very sick... maybe the lack of motivation was a prelude to illness.  At any rate, I'm stopping.  If I feel better tomorrow, I'll make this workout up.


----------



## docdoom77 (Jul 26, 2013)

Been sick for the past few days.  Still not feeling great, but I'm going to try to push through today's workout anyway.

Deadlifts 160lbs x15, x14, x12  Same. barely.  Not bad for how I feel.

Shrugs 160 lbs x24, x20 Up one.

Pull ups x16, x14 Same

Dumbbell rows 45 lbs x15, x15, x13 up 5 lbs, down 2 reps.  Not bad

I'll be back for biceps in a few.


----------



## docdoom77 (Jul 26, 2013)

Chin ups x16, x15 Same

ez curls 50 lbs x15, x14, x14 up one!

DB curls 50 lbs (2x 25) x14, x13, x12 Up one!

Hammer curls 50 lbs (2x 25) x16, x16 Same

Not bad!


----------



## docdoom77 (Jul 28, 2013)

Time for chest.  I just started my EpiTren log here: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/online-journals/185135-docdoom77s-epitren-log-iml.html   I just started taking it yesterday, so it's not in my system yet.

Pushups x44 (+3 on knees) 

BB Bench Press 110lbs x14
@105, x12
@95 lbs x11
@90 lbs x10  One more overall

Incline bench 85 lbs x11  Balls. Three down.  I feel totally exhausted from flat bench.  I think the creatine was the difference in endurance for sure.
@80lbs x13 down one here too.

DB Flies 90 lbs (2x 45) x15, x13 Same.

Incline DB Flies 80 lbs (2x 40) x15, x13 Up one.

Not great, but not terrible considering the calorie deficit.  I can't complain.  Be back for triceps in a bit.


----------



## docdoom77 (Jul 28, 2013)

Back for triceps.

Close Grip BB Bench 90 lbs x11  Down three there too.  Sigh
@85 x13
@80 lbs x14 Made up two of the lost reps, so I'm only down one for the set.

Skull Crushers 35 lbs x15  brought the weight up for this set only, to get the reps where they should be.
@30 lbs x14, x12 That went well =D

Bench Dips 25 lb plate x31, x26, x20 Up three!

Pretty good overall!


----------



## docdoom77 (Jul 31, 2013)

time for shoulders.

DB Military Press 80 lbs (2x 40) x16, x15, x12
@70 lbs x13 two more reps overall and it felt good.  I felt strong.

DB upright rows 60 lbs (2x 30 lbs) x14, x13, x12 I needed a change, so I tried these.  I think I like them.

Reverse Flies 70 lbs (2x 35) x15, x15, x14 One more.

A good workout.  I've been on the EpiTren for 5 days.  It may be trickling into my system.  Just a little.  I'll be back for legs in a bit.


----------



## docdoom77 (Jul 31, 2013)

Ready for some Legs action!

Squats 150 lbs, x14 
@140 lbs x12 much better than last week
@130 lbs x12 better all around. More reps on the second set, more weight on the last set!

Stiff Legged Dead Lifts 170 lbs x17, x16, x15 5 more lbs, lost only one rep!  Weight is reaching the point where it's troublesome for the elbow. May have to level off on the weight for a while.

Seated Calf raises 180 lbs x35, x21, x20 good.

A great workout. I had a ton of energy and I'm sweating like a pig!


----------



## docdoom77 (Aug 2, 2013)

Time for some Back action

Deadlifts 165 lbs x15, x14, x12 five more lbs same reps.  Sweating like crazy and a little nauseous.

Shrugs 160 lbs x24, x20 up 5 lbs, same reps!

Pull ups x16, x15 Up one! 

Dumbbell rows 45 lbs x16, x15, x14  Up two reps!

I'll be back for biceps in a bit.


----------



## docdoom77 (Aug 2, 2013)

Chin ups x17, x16 two more!

ez curls 55 lbs x15, x13, x13 brought the weight up, lost a few reps.  I call it even.

DB curls 50 lbs (2x 25) x14, x13, x12 same

Hammer curls 50 lbs (2x 25) x16, x16

That went well.


----------



## docdoom77 (Aug 4, 2013)

Chest time.  I'm ready!

Pushups x45 (+3 on knees) 

BB Bench Press 115lbs x14
@105, x13
@100 lbs x11
@95 lbs x10  Brought the weight up on most of those sets and I'm up one rep!

Incline bench 85 lbs x14
@85lbs x12 Weight up on the second set, 2 more reps than last week!

DB Flies 90 lbs (2x 45) x15, x14 Up one

Incline DB Flies 90 lbs (2x 45) x13 up 10 lbs, down two reps. About even, maybe up a little.
80 lbs x14 That set was up one!

A great workout.  I started going to 3 doses of the EpiTren yesterday. I'm having great energy!


----------



## docdoom77 (Aug 4, 2013)

Back for triceps.

Close Grip BB Bench 90 lbs x14 Back to normal!
@85 x14
@80 lbs x15  Up two reps overall!

Skull Crushers 35 lbs x16, x13
@30 lbs x13 weight up for one set, one extra rep overall!

Bench Dips 25 lb plate x31, x27, x21 Up two

another good one!


----------



## docdoom77 (Aug 6, 2013)

My new job comes with a new schedule.  I'll have less time on the weekdays, so I'm going back to a 4 day split.  Today will be just legs.

Ready for some Legs action!

Squats 155 lbs, x14 
@145 lbs x12
@135 lbs x12 more weight, same reps!

Stiff Legged Dead Lifts 170 lbs x17, x16, x15 same

Seated Calf raises 185 lbs x35, x21, x20 more weight, same reps.

Another good workout!

A great workout. I had a ton of energy and I'm sweating like a pig!


----------



## docdoom77 (Aug 8, 2013)

Just back today.

Deadlifts 165 lbs x15, x15, x13 two more!

Shrugs 175 lbs x22, x18 brought the weight up a full 10 lbs in order to get the reps down to a less ridiculous number.

Pull ups x16, x15, x8  Added a set, as the new program gives me a little more time for this workout
Dumbbell rows 50 lbs x15, x14, x13 Up 5 lbs, down a few reps.  Pretty much a wash.

Another good workout!


----------



## docdoom77 (Aug 10, 2013)

Chest first today, followed by shoulders later

Pushups x45 (+3 on knees) 

BB Bench Press 115lbs x15
@110, x13
@100 lbs x11
@95 lbs x11 Brought the weight up on one set, 2 more total reps!

Incline bench 90 lbs x13 up 5 lbs, down one rep
@85lbs x12 same

DB Flies 90 lbs (2x 45) x15, x15 Up one

Incline DB Flies 90 lbs (2x 45) x13 
80 lbs x14 That set was up one!

Another good one.  Improvement pretty much across the board.  I'll be back for shoulders in a bit.


----------



## docdoom77 (Aug 10, 2013)

This will be the first time doing shoulders after chest.  I expect some reps to go down, since my front delts are pre-exhausted from all the pressing movements.

DB Military Press 70 lbs x11 lbs  I had to bring the weight down a lot just to get them up.  My front delts are torched from the chest workout. 
@ 60 lbs x 12, x11

DB upright rows 60 lbs (2x 30 lbs) x15, x14, x13 One more rep each set!

Reverse Flies 70 lbs (2x 35) x16, x15, x15 two more.

Well, the chest workout affected my front delts even more than I had anticipated, but other than that, the workout went  very well!


----------



## docdoom77 (Aug 11, 2013)

I'll start with triceps and do biceps after.

Close Grip BB Bench 95 lbs x17, x15, x13, x12  Didn't raise the weight quite enough to compensate for starting fresh.

Skull Crushers 40 lbs x15, 
@ 35 lbs x13
@30 lbs x14, x12

Bench Dips 25 lb plate x31, x27

I re-arranged the set scheme.  I'm quite happy with it.  I have a great pump and tightness in my triceps.  It's nice going into them fresh for a change.  I'll be back for biceps in a bit.


----------



## docdoom77 (Aug 11, 2013)

Time for biceps!

Chin ups x17, x16 two more!

ez curls 55 lbs x15, x14, x13 up one. 

Seated alternating DB curls 50 lbs (2x 25) x9 significantly more difficult than standing and using both arms at the same time. I'm guessing I was throwing the weight more than I realized. These will probably be the standard for a while.
@ 40 lbs (2x 20) x10, x9  Way better pump doing these.  I like how they forced me to re-evaluate my form.

Seated alternating hammer curls 40 lbs (2x 20) x12, x10 same as above

Wow.  That was an eye opener!  I think I'll extend that knowledge to my barbell curls and assume, there's a serious compromise of form there as well.  If I had the equipment I'd switch to preacher curls (always love them), but since I don't, I'll find some wall space and back myself against it for barbell curls.  That should force me into better form.

Numbers weren't good, but my pump is great and I feel better about bicep workouts with what I've discovered.


----------



## docdoom77 (Aug 14, 2013)

Had a terrible lapse in diet last night, plus I didn't do my workout.  I'm making up the workout today and trying to get back on track with diet.  Also injured my right shoulder this weekend. It's not in good shape.

No spotter today, so it'll be DB squats.

Ready for some Legs action!

DB Squats 100 (2x 50) lbs, x15, x14, x12 

Stiff Legged Dead Lifts 150 lbs x16, x15, x15 brought the weight down to focus on form; i feel like all my form has degraded and I'll be re-examining it in every workout.  The problem I run into with this particular exercise is losing my grip when taking it slow.  It's a bit of a conundrum.

Seated Calf raises 185 lbs x30, x20, x17 for these, I concentrated on a nice long pause at the top of the motion.  Man does that burn good!

I can't really compare it to other workouts with the change in focus, but I feel pumped and I think i'll be good and sore tomorrow.


----------



## docdoom77 (Aug 15, 2013)

As I mentioned before, I'm going to be re-examining my form across the board.  Expect a drop in weight and/or reps as I focus on good form and taking my time.  It's gotten out of control, leading to injuries and a lack of progress in some areas.

Deadlifts 150 lbs x14, x13, x11 my form had degenerated dangerously.  I feel it so much more in my back doing them right. ;D

Shrugs 150 lbs x18, x14 Nice and slow. felt good, but there were grip issues.  I think I'll add in some farmer's walks on Sunday to improve grip.

Pull ups x14, x9, x7 slowed these down and worked on contracting my lats at the top of the motion.  I was getting too many reps with momentum, rather than muscle.  I'm correcting it.

Dumbbell rows 40 lbs x15, x13, x12 It's much easier to keep the focus on lats when you're not tossing the weight around... who woulda thunk?  ;P

Much better.  I feel like I'm getting back on track.  Muscles feel blasted; joints don't!


----------



## docdoom77 (Aug 20, 2013)

Sorry about the lack of updates.  I was very sick this weekend and I did nothing.  I'm over it now, but my shoulder is taking a very long time to heal.  Anyway, this is my first morning workout on my new schedule.  I'm continuing to perfect my form rather than seek higher weights.
Squats 130 lbs, x15, x12, x9  Took these nice and slow.  great control.  better time under tension and I feel it more in my muscles and less in my damn joints. 

Stiff Legged Dead Lifts 155 lbs x16, x15, x15 Still struggling with grip, but less so than last week

Seated Calf raises 190 lbs x30, x20, x17 nice

That was good.


----------



## docdoom77 (Aug 22, 2013)

Morning back day!

Deadlifts 150 lbs x14, x13, x12 up one rep 

Shrugs 150 lbs x19, x15 two more reps

Pull ups x14, x9, x7 same

Dumbbell rows 40 lbs x15, x13, x13 one more

Not stellar, but some improvement.  Form was good and I have a great pump in my back.


----------



## docdoom77 (Aug 24, 2013)

Time for chest.  Gonna change things up and add more pressing, switching from bbs to dbs.

Pushups x40 (+3 on knees) 

BB Bench Press 110 lbs x14
@105, x12
@100 lbs x9
@90 lbs x9 same treatment as other workouts.  Getting my form right.  chest is more pumped and tighter.

Incline bench 90 lbs x9
@80lbs x9

DB bench press 80 lbs (2x 40) x15, x12, x11  it will take a while to get used to these.

DB Flies 80 lbs (2x 40) x15, x13

That felt good.  Much better focus on my pecs.  Back for shoulders in a few


----------



## docdoom77 (Aug 24, 2013)

DB Military Press 70 lbs x13, x11 
@ 60 lbs x 12 nice

DB lateral raises 40 lbs (2x 20 lbs) x15, x14, x13 brought the weight way down to focus on nice slow raises.  Had to give up the upright rows; I think they caused my shoulder injury.

Reverse Flies 70 lbs (2x 35) x13, 
@60 lbs x13, x12

great pump!


----------



## docdoom77 (Aug 25, 2013)

Ticeps yo!

Close Grip BB Bench 100 lbs x17, x15, x13, x10 Still haven't raised the weight quite enough

Skull Crushers 45 lbs x13 
@ 40 lbs x11
@30 lbs x13, x11

Bench Dips 25 lb plate x26 Had to stop ls they were exacerbating my shoulder injury.

Except for the ending it was a very good workout.  My triceps are so pumped they feel like they're gonna burst out of the skin. I'll be back for biceps in a bit.


----------



## docdoom77 (Aug 25, 2013)

Time for biceps.  I will be working on my form alot on biceps.  Triceps were mostly already good on form, but biceps still need work.

Chin ups x10, x7 took all the momentum out of these, just muscle. ;D

ez curls 45 lbs x10, 
@40lbs x10, 
@35 lbs x9 parked myself against a wall, so I can't swing the weight.

Seated alternating DB curls 40 lbs (2x 20) x11, x10, x9 

Seated alternating hammer curls 40 lbs (2x 20) x13, x11

That was very satisfying.  Great pump.  I'm going to experiment with farmer's walks for my grip and forearms.


----------



## Sebaco2011 (Aug 26, 2013)

Been watching this log for a while , your kicking ass keep it up.


----------



## docdoom77 (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks Sebaco!

Leg day

Squats 135 lbs, x15, x12, x9 5 more lbs, same reps; still good form and control 

Stiff Legged Dead Lifts 160 lbs x15, x15, x13 raised the weight lost a few reps.  Its a wash, but it felt like a good set.

Seated Calf raises 190 lbs x31, x21, x17 nice

That went well!


----------



## docdoom77 (Aug 29, 2013)

Morning back day again.

Deadlifts 150 lbs x15, x13, x13 up two reps

Shrugs 150 lbs x19, x16 one more rep

Pull ups x14, x9, x7 same: these were exceptionally difficult today.

Dumbbell rows 40 lbs x15, x14, x13 one more

Not bad.  I didn't sleep well last night and that definitely affected my energy.


----------



## docdoom77 (Sep 1, 2013)

Chest.

Pushups x40 (+3 on knees) 

BB Bench Press 115 lbs x15
@110, x12
@105 lbs x9
@95 lbs x10 That went amazing.  More weight, more reps; form is still on point!

Incline bench 90 lbs x12
@85lbs x9

DB bench press 90 lbs (2x 45) x15, x11,
@ 80lbs x12 more weight on the first two sets, same overall reps.  Still working on getting stabilizing muscles in place.  Form will take awhile to fall into place.

DB Flies 80 lbs (2x 40) x15, x14  One more!

That was an excellent workout.  Just went fantastic.  If the pattern holds true, that means shoulders will suffer a little. ;P  I'll be back in a bit.


----------



## docdoom77 (Sep 1, 2013)

DB Military Press 70 lbs x8 Yup.  Good chest workout means shoulders are dead by the time I get to them. ;P

@ 60 lbs x11, x10  The numbers sucked, but my shoulders are good and blasted.

DB lateral raises 40 lbs (2x 20 lbs) x16, x14, x13 One more.

Lying Reverse Flies 40 lbs (2x 20) x14, x12, x12   Thought I'd give these a try lying down.  I think they might work better.

Not terrible.  Not great, but to be expected when chest goes so well.


----------



## docdoom77 (Sep 2, 2013)

Ticeps.

Close Grip BB Bench 110 lbs x15,
105lbs x14, 
100lbs x11, x9 got the weight in a better place.

Skull Crushers 45 lbs x13 
@ 40 lbs x12
@30 lbs x13, x12  Two more reps.

Bench Dips 25 lb plate x26, x20 

Pretty darn good.  I'll be back for biceps in a few.


----------



## docdoom77 (Sep 2, 2013)

Time for biceps. 

Chin ups x11, x7 One more rep

ez curls 45 lbs x11 
@40lbs x10 
@35 lbs x9 One more rep overall

Seated alternating DB curls 40 lbs (2x 20) x11, x10, x9 Same

Seated alternating hammer curls 40 lbs (2x 20) x13, x10  down one rep

A dead wash.  I think the EpiTren is starting to work its way out of my system.  Gonna do some farmers walks and take a shower.


----------



## docdoom77 (Sep 3, 2013)

Leg day

Squats 140 lbs, x15 
@135 lbs x12, x10 5 more lbs on the first set.  One more overall rep!

Stiff Legged Dead Lifts 165 lbs x15, x15, x13 five more lbs, same reps!

Seated Calf raises 190 lbs x32, x21, x17 One more

 Definitely a good one!


----------



## docdoom77 (Sep 7, 2013)

I didn't do my back workout this week.  I strained a muscle in my neck/upper back and didn't want to exacerbate it.

Time for chest.  Went to the driving range to learn golf this morning.  I'm sure it will bring my numbers down a little. ;P

Pushups x40 (+3 on knees) 

BB Bench Press 115 lbs x14
@110, x11
@105 lbs x7
@95 lbs x9 Lost several reps.  Not sure how much is the lack of EpiTren and how much is from the driving range.

Incline bench 90 lbs x12
@85lbs x9  Those didn't go down at all.

DB bench press 90 lbs (2x 45) x15, x12
@ 80lbs x12  One more overall rep.

DB Flies 80 lbs (2x 40) x15,  Couldn't do the second set.  My shoulder joints aren't doing to hot.  I may have messed them up at the driving range.  It was all so new and awkward.  I'm gonna give shoulders a miss today.  Better to miss them once today, then risk an injury and miss several weeks.

Not the best workout, but not a major disappointment.


----------



## docdoom77 (Sep 8, 2013)

Ticeps.

Close Grip BB Bench 115 lbs x15,
110lbs x14, 
105lbs x11, x9 5 more lbs on every set, same reps!

Skull Crushers 45 lbs x14 
@ 40 lbs x13
@30 lbs x13, x13 Three more reps.

My shoulder still hurts, so I'm going to finish off with some cable pull downs (not much resistance on those unfortunately) instead of bench dips. x15, x15

I'll be back for biceps in a few!


----------



## docdoom77 (Sep 8, 2013)

Chin ups x12, x7 One more rep

ez curls 45 lbs x12 
@40lbs x10 
@35 lbs x9 One more rep overall

Seated alternating DB curls 40 lbs (2x 20) x11, x11, x9 Up one rep.

Seated alternating hammer curls 40 lbs (2x 20) x13, x11 up one.

That went well.  Up on all exercises a small amount.  Gonna do my farmers walks then I'm done.


----------



## docdoom77 (Sep 10, 2013)

Leg day

Squats 145 lbs, x15 
@140 lbs x12, 
135 lbs x10 5 more lbs on the first two sets. same reps!

Stiff Legged Dead Lifts 170 lbs x15, x15, x13 five more lbs, same reps!

Seated Calf raises 190 lbs x32, x21, x17 same

Great workout!


----------



## docdoom77 (Sep 12, 2013)

Back day

Deadlifts 155 lbs x15, x13, x13 up 5 lbs, same reps!

Shrugs 155 lbs x19, x16 up 5 lbs same reps

Pull ups x14, x9, x7 same

Dumbbell rows 40 lbs x15, x14, x13 same

Not bad.


----------



## docdoom77 (Sep 14, 2013)

Time for chest. 

Pushups x41 (+3 on knees) 

BB Bench Press 115 lbs x14
@110, x10
@105 lbs x8
@95 lbs x9 Same overall

Incline bench 90 lbs x12
@85lbs x9 same

DB bench press 90 lbs (2x 45) x15, x12
@ 80lbs x12 Same

DB Flies 80 lbs (2x 40) x16, x14 nice one

So, an average workout.  I'll be back for shoulders in a bit.


----------



## docdoom77 (Sep 14, 2013)

Shoulders.

DB Military Press 70 lbs x13 much better
@ 60 lbs x12, x10 better

DB lateral raises 40 lbs (2x 20 lbs) x16, x15, x13 One more.

Lying Reverse Flies 40 lbs (2x 20) x14, x14, x13 very nice

That went much better than chest.


----------



## docdoom77 (Sep 15, 2013)

Close Grip BB Bench 120 lbs x15,
115lbs x13, 
110lbs x11, 
105 lbs x9 5 more lbs on the first three sets, lost one rep overall.  Still a win.

Skull Crushers 45 lbs x14 
@ 40 lbs x13
@30 lbs x13, x13 Same

Bench dips w/ 25 lb plate x27, x22

Not terrible.


----------



## docdoom77 (Sep 15, 2013)

Time for a little biceps action

Chin ups x12, x8 One more rep

ez curls 45 lbs x13 
@40lbs x10 
@35 lbs x10 two more reps overall!

Seated alternating DB curls 40 lbs (2x 20) x12, x11, x10 Up two reps!

Seated alternating hammer curls 40 lbs (2x 20) x13, x11 same

Pretty good.  Off for some farmer's walks.


----------



## docdoom77 (Sep 19, 2013)

back time

Deadlifts 160 lbs x15, x13, x13 up 5 lbs, same reps!

Shrugs 160 lbs x19, x15 up 5 lbs lost one rep.  not bad

Pull ups x13, x9, x6 down two, but i got a great focus on the lats

Dumbbell rows 40 lbs x15, x14, x13 same

not bad. some ups and downs.


----------



## docdoom77 (Sep 21, 2013)

Time for chest. No Spotter, so just dumbbells today.

Pushups x41 (+3 on knees) 

DB bench press 100 lbs (2x 50) x13
@ 90lbs x13, x11
@80 lbs x10

Incline DB press @80 lbs (2x 40) x13
@ 70lbs x14, x12

DB Flies 70 lbs (2x 35) x17, x16

Incline DB Flies 70 lbs (2x 35) x15, x13

Next week I should have my spotter and I'll go back to my standard workout.  It's nice to break it up every once in a while though.  I have to run an errand, then I'll be back for shoulders.


----------



## docdoom77 (Sep 21, 2013)

Shoulders.

DB Military Press 70 lbs x14 
@ 60 lbs x13, x11, x9  One more rep on each original set, plus I added a 4th set.

DB lateral raises 50 lbs (2x 25 lbs) x14,
@ 40 lbs x15, x14 added weight to the first set; came out 1 lower rep.  Pretty good.

Lying Reverse Flies 40 lbs (2x 20) x15, x14, x14 up two reps!

that went well.


----------



## docdoom77 (Sep 22, 2013)

Time for triceps

Close Grip BB Bench 120 lbs x15,
115lbs x13, 
110lbs x9, 
105 lbs x9 lost two reps overall.  sigh.

Skull Crushers 45 lbs x14 
@ 40 lbs x11
@30 lbs x14, x13 down one rep

Bench dips w/ 25 lb plate x25, x25

Not so great.  I just felt weak and tired.  it happens from time to time.  I'm just glad I didn't let it discourage me too much.  It's easy to rationalize into quitting a workout when it's going badly.


----------



## docdoom77 (Sep 22, 2013)

Bizi-ceps

Chin ups x13, x9 Two more reps!

ez curls 45 lbs x14 
@40lbs x11 
@35 lbs x10 two more reps overall!

Seated alternating DB curls 40 lbs (2x 20) x12, x11, x10 same

Seated alternating hammer curls 40 lbs (2x 20) x13, x11 same

much better than triceps. time for some farmer's walks.


----------



## docdoom77 (Sep 24, 2013)

Leg day

Squats 145 lbs, x15 
@140 lbs x11 
135 lbs x11 same overall reps

Stiff Legged Dead Lifts 170 lbs x15, x15, x13 same

Seated Calf raises 190 lbs x32, x21, x18 up one

Not bad considering I missed this workout last week.


----------



## docdoom77 (Sep 26, 2013)

Back Baby!

Deadlifts 160 lbs x15, x12, x9 Lost several reps.

Shrugs 160 lbs x18, x13 Down a few

Pull ups x13, x9, x6 same

Dumbbell rows 40 lbs x15, x13, x12 lost a few

As you can see, I've gotten weaker.  It's no surprise.  I've brought my diet back on point and I'm in a calorie deficit.  For the past month (at least), I've been staying close to my goal as far as calories and protein go, but my diet has included a great deal of crap regardless.  My GF is getting in shape and eating right and that's what I needed to get my diet back on track.  So I expect some weakness.


----------



## docdoom77 (Sep 28, 2013)

Time for chest. 

Pushups x40 (+3 on knees) 

BB Bench Press 115 lbs x11
@105, x10
@100 lbs x8
@90 lbs x10 Suck!  Lost weight and reps.

Incline bench 85 lbs x12
@80lbs x11 had to lower the weight on these too.

DB bench press 90 lbs (2x 45) x13
@ 80lbs x12, x12

DB Flies 80 lbs (2x 40) x13
@ 70 lbs x14

Well that was suck personified.  Still, my diet is on point and I'm actually losing weight for the first time in a while, so I'll just have to deal with the loss of strength.  I'll be back for shoulders in a bit.


----------



## docdoom77 (Sep 28, 2013)

Shoulders.

DB Military Press 70 lbs x14
@ 60 lbs x13, x11, x8 only lost one rep :\

DB lateral raises 50 lbs (2x 25 lbs) x13
@ 40 lbs x15, x14 down one rep

Lying Reverse Flies 40 lbs (2x 20) x15, x14, x14 same

Eh.


----------



## docdoom77 (Oct 1, 2013)

I was pretty sick Sunday, so arms got passed by.  Leg day

Squats 145 lbs, x13 
@135 lbs x11 
130 lbs x11 hate getting weaker, but I made sure not to sacrifice my form

Stiff Legged Dead Lifts 165 lbs x15, x15, x13 down 5 lbs, same reps

Seated Calf raises 190 lbs x33, x21, x18 up one

Still getting weaker, but I'm keeping form on spot, because this is the most tempting time to cheat.


----------



## docdoom77 (Oct 3, 2013)

Back Day

Deadlifts 155 lbs x15, x13, x10 brought the weight down a little, regained a few reps.

Shrugs 155 lbs x19, x14 same as above

Pull ups x12, x9, x6 down one

Dumbbell rows 40 lbs x15, x13, x12 same

Eh.


----------



## docdoom77 (Oct 5, 2013)

Time for chest. 

Pushups x40 (+3 on knees) 

BB Bench Press 115 lbs x12
@105, x11
@100 lbs x9
@90 lbs x11 Better than last week at any rate.

Incline bench 85 lbs x13
@80lbs x11 a little better than last week

DB bench press 90 lbs (2x 45) x14, x11
@ 80lbs x11 eh.

DB Flies 80 lbs (2x 40) x14, x12 not bad

So much better than last week's disaster.  Not up to where I was before, but a manageable loss.  I'll be back in a few for shoulders.


----------



## docdoom77 (Oct 5, 2013)

Shoulders.

DB Military Press 70 lbs x14
@ 60 lbs x13, x9, x8 Sigh.  Chest went better, so these were worse.  Typical.

DB lateral raises 50 lbs (2x 25 lbs) x13
@ 40 lbs x15, x14 same

Lying Reverse Flies 40 lbs (2x 20) x15, x14, x14 same

Ya know.  It'll do.


----------



## docdoom77 (Oct 6, 2013)

Missed tris and bis last week.  We'll see if that slows me down today.

Close Grip BB Bench 120 lbs x13,
110lbs x12, 
105lbs x9, 
100 lbs x9 the expected suck.

Skull Crushers 45 lbs x11
@ 35 lbs x12
@30 lbs x14, x13 more suck.

gonna do cable push downs to finish off.  The dips are really messing with my shoulder joints.

Cable push down (fairly low resistance... I can't change it) x19, x16 

well, I had the expected plunge, but it shouldn't be so dramatic in following weeks.  I'll be back for biceps in a bit.


----------



## docdoom77 (Oct 6, 2013)

Chin ups x13, x9 same

ez curls 45 lbs x13 
@40lbs x10 
@35 lbs x8 ahhh more suck. ;P

Seated alternating DB curls 40 lbs (2x 20) x11, x11, x10 lost one rep

Seated alternating hammer curls 40 lbs (2x 20) x11, x10 suck

Well, it sucked, but not more than expected.


----------



## docdoom77 (Oct 8, 2013)

Leg day.  I'm cycling off of creatine for a few weeks, except what is in my preworkout supplement.  It's just time.  I expect another dip in performance in a few days.

Squats 145 lbs, x13 
@135 lbs x11 
130 lbs x10 lost one

Stiff Legged Dead Lifts 165 lbs x15, x15, x13 same

Seated Calf raises 190 lbs x33, x21, x18 same

Not bad.  Very little loss.


----------



## docdoom77 (Oct 10, 2013)

Back Day

Deadlifts 155 lbs x15, x13, x10 same

Shrugs 155 lbs x19, x15 up one!

Pull ups x12, x9, x6 same

Yates rows 50 lbs x20
@ 60 lbs x16
@65 lbs, x14  Thought I'd try these out.  I needed a change.  I'm still fiddling with the weight, but I kinda love them already.  Great lat activation

Not a bad one.  No loss.  very slight gain.


----------



## docdoom77 (Oct 12, 2013)

No spotter today, so I'll just be using dumbbells.  Also, the kids have been spreading around colds like college kids with flyers and I'm not at my best.

Pushups x41 (+3 on knees) 

DB bench press 100 lbs (2x 50) x14, x11
@ 90lbs x12
@80 lbs x12

DB Incline Bench 80 lbs x12
@ 70 lbs x13, 13

DB Flies 80 lbs (2x 40) x15, x12 not bad

DB Incline flies 70 lbs (2x 35) x14, x14

Not bad.  I'll be back for shoulders.

So much better than last week's disaster. Not up to where I was before, but a manageable loss. I'll be back in a few for shoulders.


----------



## docdoom77 (Oct 12, 2013)

houlders.

DB Military Press 70 lbs x15, x12
@ 60 lbs x13, x10

DB lateral raises 50 lbs (2x 25 lbs) x14
@ 40 lbs x15, x14 up one

Lying Reverse Flies 40 lbs (2x 20) x16, x15, x15 three more!

Not bad!


----------



## docdoom77 (Oct 13, 2013)

Close Grip BB Bench 120 lbs x13
110lbs x11
100lbs x10
95 lbs x10  Still losing strength.  Just a little

Skull Crushers 40 lbs x13
@ 35 lbs x13
@30 lbs x14, x14  Kinda evened out.

tricep kickbacks 20 lbs x14, x12

Not terrible.  I'll be back for biceps in a bit.


----------



## docdoom77 (Oct 13, 2013)

Time for some biceps!

Chin ups x13, x10 Up one!

ez curls 45 lbs x13 
@40lbs x11
@35 lbs x10 much better

Seated alternating DB curls 40 lbs (2x 20) x12, x11, x10 regained last week's lost rep

Seated alternating hammer curls 40 lbs (2x 20) x12, x11 much better than last week

That was a good one.  Gonna do some farmer's walks and wash up!


----------



## docdoom77 (Oct 15, 2013)

Time for legs.

Squats 145 lbs, x13 
@135 lbs x11 
130 lbs x10 same.  I notice last week that I was leaning too far forward on the way down, so I corrected that.

Stiff Legged Dead Lifts 170 lbs x15, x15, x13 up 5 lbs, same reps!

Seated Calf raises 190 lbs x34, x21, x19 up two

Very nice!


----------



## docdoom77 (Oct 17, 2013)

Back day.  I have a headache of epic fucking proportions, but I'm gonna try to work through it.

Deadlifts 160 lbs x15, x13, x11 up 5 lbs, and up one rep!

Shrugs 160 lbs x19, x15 up 5 lbs, same reps!

Pull ups x12, x10, x6 up one!

Yates rows 70 lbs x16, x15, x14  Still experimenting with weight, need to go a little higher, but I LOVE these.

Great workout.  Dunno why I started gaining strength back, but it's nice, even though my head hurt so bad that I almost threw up after each set.


----------



## docdoom77 (Oct 20, 2013)

So yesterday I was pretty sick and we were celebrating my daughter's birthday.  Not much time.  I'm doing yesterday's workout today instead.  And I'll do triceps tomorrow before work, and biceps after dinner if I have time.

pushups x42 (+3 on knees) 

BB Bench Press 115 lbs x14
@105, x12
@100 lbs x9
@90 lbs x11 Three more reps overall!

Incline bench 85 lbs x14
@80lbs x13 three more reps overall!

DB bench press 90 lbs (2x 45) x15, x11
@ 80lbs x11 up one rep overall

DB Flies 80 lbs (2x 40) x15, x13 Up two!

Great workout!  if the pattern holds, it means shoulders will suffer.  We'll see.


----------



## docdoom77 (Oct 20, 2013)

Time for shoulders.  Gonna try some BB Military presses, standing.  I'll probably regret it, but I need a change.

Standing BB Military Press 60 lbs x13, x10
@ 50 lbs x12, x10  Wow.  Those really get the blood pumping. I'm sure the weight will come up quickly as I acclimate.

DB lateral raises 50 lbs (2x 25 lbs) x14
@ 40 lbs x15, x14 same

Lying Reverse Flies 50 lbs (2x 25) x15, x14, x13  considering the extra weight, those went very well.

Pretty good.  I think the standing BB presses will be very good, if I can avoid injury.


----------



## docdoom77 (Oct 21, 2013)

Triceps this morning.  If I have time after dinner, I'll hit biceps too.

Close Grip BB Bench 120 lbs x13
110lbs x11
100lbs x9
95 lbs x10 lost one rep over all.  Kind of a disappointment after yesterday.

Skull Crushers 40 lbs x14
@ 35 lbs x14
@30 lbs x14, x14 up two!

tricep kickbacks 25 lbs x15, x13  More weight and more reps.  I know it's just my body acclimating to a new exercise, but it still feels nice. ;D

So I haven't lost any fat in the last 3 weeks, so I took a harder look at my diet and made some changes starting yesterday.  I had overestimated my activity level, but not accounting for my new job (which is more sedentary than my last one) and my carbs were definitely coming in too late in the day.  I've adjusted both these things and I feel good about shedding some fat again.


----------



## docdoom77 (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm very pressed for time tonight.  This may be an abbreviated workout.  We'll see how it goes

Chin ups x13, x10 same

ez curls 45 lbs x13 
@40lbs x11
@35 lbs x10 same

Seated alternating DB curls 40 lbs (2x 20) x12, x11

Outta time.  Better than nothing though!


----------



## docdoom77 (Oct 22, 2013)

Leg day

Squats 145 lbs, x13
@135 lbs x11 
130 lbs x10  Same, but with my tightened diet, that is good.

Stiff Legged Dead Lifts 170 lbs x15, x15, x13 same. barely.

Seated Calf raises 190 lbs x34, x21, x19 same

Not bad considering how strict my cutting diet is.  I feel beat!  Muscles are jelly and I'm exhausted!


----------



## docdoom77 (Oct 24, 2013)

Back day. I have a headache of epic fucking proportions, but I'm gonna try to work through it.

Deadlifts 170 lbs x13, x10, x9 brought the weight up 10 lbs in order to get the reps back where I want them.

Shrugs 170 lbs x17, x14 pretty good for the weight increase.

Pull ups x12, x10, x7 up one!  Got a great burn in my lats.

Yates rows 80 lbs x15, x13, x12 Weight's finally about right.

A good workout!  Gotta say, I have been super sore this week. I'm still a little tender from chest and shoulders on Sunday!


----------



## docdoom77 (Oct 26, 2013)

pushups x42 (+3 on knees) 

BB Bench Press 115 lbs x14
@105, x8... super suck.  No focus, no strength.  I have a fit throwing child in the house and its killing my concentration.
@100 lbs x8
@90 lbs x10 Fucking terrible.

Incline bench 85 lbs x11
@80lbs x13

DB bench press 90 lbs (2x 45) x14
@ 80lbs x11, x10  And the suck mounts.

DB Flies 80 lbs (2x 40) x14, x10  Terrible.

Worst. Workout. Ever.   I'll be back for shoulders in a bit.


----------



## docdoom77 (Oct 26, 2013)

Shoulders

Standing BB Military Press 60 lbs x15, x11
@ 55 lbs x11
@50 x11  Those actually went pretty well.  A nice change after that tragedy that was Chest.

DB lateral raises 50 lbs (2x 25 lbs) x14
@ 40 lbs x15, x14 same; great burn, good form

Lying Reverse Flies 50 lbs (2x 25) x16, x14, x15 Very nice

Shoulders went much better than chest.


----------



## docdoom77 (Oct 27, 2013)

Triceps first today

Close Grip BB Bench 120 lbs x12
110lbs x12
100lbs x10
95 lbs x10 up one overall!

Skull Crushers 40 lbs x15
@ 35 lbs x14
@30 lbs x15, x14 up two!

tricep kickbacks 30 lbs x15, x13 more weight same reps!

A very good one!  I'll be back for biceps in a few.


----------



## docdoom77 (Oct 27, 2013)

Time for some biceps!

Chin ups x14, x10 Up one!

ez curls 45 lbs x14 
@40lbs x11
@35 lbs x10 one more overall

Seated alternating DB curls 40 lbs (2x 20) x13, x11, x10 up one

Seated alternating hammer curls 40 lbs (2x 20) x12, x11 I had to lean back to get that last rep, but the rest of the set was good form. ;D

Some farmer's walks, then a bath!


----------



## bigcruz (Oct 28, 2013)

Good work man, how does having your own bicep and triceps day work for you? Been thinking of doing something similar since I cant get these arms to grow.


----------



## docdoom77 (Oct 29, 2013)

bigcruz said:


> Good work man, how does having your own bicep and triceps day work for you? Been thinking of doing something similar since I cant get these arms to grow.



I really like it.  I find I can throw more weight for my triceps which is nice.  As far as biceps, they are a trouble spot for me.  I have a hard time working them to soreness, but with this split, I can make it happen more frequently than when paired with back.  In fact, they are freaking balls sore right now!


----------



## docdoom77 (Oct 29, 2013)

Leg day again. 

Squats 145 lbs, x13
@135 lbs x11 
130 lbs x10

Stiff Legged Dead Lifts 170 lbs x15, x15, x13 same.

Seated Calf raises 190 lbs x35, x21, x19 one more

Not bad.


----------



## docdoom77 (Oct 31, 2013)

Back Day!

Deadlifts 170 lbs x13, x11, x9 up one

Behind the back Shrugs 170 lbs x13, x13

Pull ups x12, x10, x7  Same, but excellent form.

Yates rows 80 lbs x15, x13, x13 up 5 lbs and one rep!

A pretty darn good workout.


----------



## docdoom77 (Nov 2, 2013)

Didn't sleep well last night and woke up with a killer headache.  I'm doing this workout in the afternoon.  I feel a little better, but still tired.

pushups x42 (+3 on knees) 

BB Bench Press 115 lbs x12
@105, x9
@100 lbs x8
@90 lbs x9  Wow. Even worse than last week.  Chest is just sucking.

Incline bench 85 lbs x10
@80lbs x12 Also worse.

DB bench press 90 lbs (2x 45) x14
@ 80lbs x13, x11 those actually went pretty well.

DB pullovers 20 lbs x15,
@25 lbs x12  first time with those. It's definitely gonna take a while to get the form down and find the right weight.

Kinda terrible, with a small bright spot.  I'll be back for shoulders in a minute.


----------



## docdoom77 (Nov 2, 2013)

Shoulders

Standing BB Military Press 60 lbs x15, x12
@ 55 lbs x10
@50 x11  Same overall reps

DB lateral raises 50 lbs (2x 25 lbs) x14
@ 40 lbs x15, x14 same

Lying Reverse Flies 60 lbs (2x 30) x14, x13, x12 seems about right for the added weight.

Not bad.


----------



## docdoom77 (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm gonna change it up a little.  My old routine was great when it was paired with chest, but I like close grip bench less, now that triceps starts the day.

Also, I've been cheating myself on skull crushers, because of the design of my bench (which doesn't allow behind the head extension), so i manned up and yanked the bench from the dining set in, to give me what I need.  I'm sure it will lower the weight, but it will be worth it for the proper angle and extension.

Skull Crushers 30 lbs x15, x12, x11, x9  Wow!  That is a whole different exercise.  Much better.  Live and learn.

Single arm overhead db extensions (standing) 15 lbs x13, x13, x10  These won't work for me.  I get intense pain in my left shoulder (stupid shoulders... stupid army).  I'll find something else for next week.


tricep kickbacks 30 lbs x15, x13 same.

I'll be back in a bit for biceps


----------



## docdoom77 (Nov 3, 2013)

Time for some biceps!

Chin ups x14, x9 down one, but better range of motions

ez curls 50 lbs x13 5 more lbs, one less rep.  A good trade.
@45lbs x10 five more lbs, one less rep again
@40 lbs x10 five more lbs, same reps!

Standing alternating DB curls 40 lbs (2x 20) x12, x9, x8 Switched to standing, since I don't have a seated bench with a back. I'm parked against a wall to reduce cheating. It showed in the reduced numbers, I was still swinging the weight too much.

Standing alternating hammer curls 40 lbs (2x 20) x10, x9

Not bad.  Corrected some more form issues and I feel like my biceps are blasted.
Some farmer's walks, then a bath!


----------



## docdoom77 (Nov 4, 2013)

I've finally decided to bite the bullet and separate legs into two days.  I'll be doing quads today.  Then Hamstrings and calves tomorrow

Squats 145 lbs, x13
@135 lbs x12 
@130 lbs x10
@120 lbs x7

Sissy Squats x12, x10  Those will take some getting used to.

Leg extensions @ 50 lbs x20
@ 75 lbs x15

I think I'm gonna be very sore tomorrow.  Actually, I've been getting very sore after every work lately, which I interpret as a good thing.


----------



## docdoom77 (Nov 5, 2013)

Hams and Calves yo!

Stiff Legged Dead Lifts 170 lbs x15, x15, x14, x11 nice

Leg curls 50 lbs x11, x7

Seated Calf raises 190 lbs x40, x25, x21 lots more

Standing Single leg calf raise 50lbs x18 each, x13 each

I like it.


----------



## docdoom77 (Nov 6, 2013)

So, with the extra focus on them, my hammies and my calves are incredibly sore today!  I don't usually get too sore with either, which tells me they weren't getting worked well enough.  I'm glad I made the change.


----------



## docdoom77 (Nov 7, 2013)

Back Day!

Deadlifts 170 lbs x13, x12, x10 up two!

Behind the back Shrugs 170 lbs x14, x13 up one

Pull ups x10, x8, x6 altered form for better lat activation, brought the numbers down a little, but it works better.

Yates rows 85 lbs x15
@ 80 x14, x13 up 5 lbs on the first set and one rep overall!

Another good one!


----------



## docdoom77 (Nov 9, 2013)

No spotter, so it's a dumbbell day again.

pushups x42 (+3 on knees) 

DB Bench Press 100 lbs x16, x13
@90, x13, x12

Incline DB bench 80 lbs x15, x13, x10


DB pullovers 25 lbs x15, x13, x13

that felt good


----------



## docdoom77 (Nov 9, 2013)

Shoulders

Standing BB Military Press 65 lbs x16, x13
@ 60 lbs x11, x10  More weight, more reps!

DB lateral raises 50 lbs (2x 25 lbs) x15
@ 40 lbs x15, x15 up two reps overall

Lying Reverse Flies 60 lbs (2x 30) x15, x14, x13 three more, awesome!

A couple of great workouts!


----------



## docdoom77 (Nov 10, 2013)

Triceps today.  I'm going to try lying dumbbell extensions for less strain on my shoulders.  Also, I just started my EpiAndro cycle yesterday.  Obviously, it hasn't worked it's way into my system yet, but I'll keep you apprised.

Skull Crushers 35 lbs x13,
@ 30 x12, x12, x10  Nice.  Same overall reps, but more weight on the first set. 

Lying DB extensions (vertical grip) 30 lbs (2x 15 lbs) x14, x11, x8 Eh.  I don't like these.  I'll do some more research and see what I come up with. My damn shoulder is limiting my options, I may have to go back to close grip bench.  We'll see

Bench Dips  (25 lbs weight in lap) x21, x19  Tried to get a good stretch and take it slow, but it still hurts my shoulders.. but not badly.  I'm gonna stick with these for awhile.

Pretty good.  I'm gonna do a single set of low-resistance cable push downs to finish off.  I'll be back for biceps in a bit.


----------



## docdoom77 (Nov 10, 2013)

Time for some biceps!

Chin ups x12, x8 Went very slow, cuz I couldn't stop swinging.  So less reps, but good TuT

ez curls 50 lbs x14 5 up one
@45lbs x10 same
@40 lbs x10

Standing  DB curls 40 lbs (2x 20) x13, x10, x9 Stopped alternating. I don't think it's a good idea to take the load off the muscle like that.

Standing hammer curls 40 lbs (2x 20) x10, x9  No alternating here either.  

Pretty good.  I'm gonna do some farmer's walks then be done for today.


----------



## docdoom77 (Nov 11, 2013)

Quad day.  I have a massive headache.  I have no reason to believe it's related to the epiandro; I'm just prone to migraines and tension headaches.  We'll keep an eye on it though.

Squats 145 lbs, x14
@135 lbs x12 
@130 lbs x10
@120 lbs x9  Three more overall reps!

Sissy Squats x13, x11 Two more.

Leg extensions @ 75 lbs x16, x14

Still too early for the EpiAndro to be working, but I had great energy today, despite a splitting headache.


----------



## docdoom77 (Nov 12, 2013)

Hams and Calves

Stiff Legged Dead Lifts 175 lbs x15, x15, x14, x11 5 more lbs, same reps

Leg curls 50 lbs x13, x10 much better

Seated Calf raises 200 lbs x41, x24, x20 up 10 lbs only down one rep 

Standing Single leg calf raise 50lbs x18 each, x14 up one

Very nice.  I had great energy today and sweat like a pig.


----------



## docdoom77 (Nov 14, 2013)

Back Day!

Deadlifts 180 lbs x13, x12, x10 up 10 pounds same reps!

Shrugs 180 lbs x17, x15 Going to alternate front and behind on these each week.
 
Pull ups x11, x8, x6 up one

Yates rows 90 lbs x15
@ 85 x14, x13 up 5 lbs same reps!

Finished with a set of bodyweight rows with the lowered angled pullup bar.

A great workout!


----------



## docdoom77 (Nov 16, 2013)

chest day!

pushups x42 (+3 on knees) 

BB Bench Press 115 lbs x14
@105 x10
@100 lbs x8
@90 lbs x9 better than the last time I did this workout

Incline bench 85 lbs x8 (accidentally set the incline higher than usual.. too much shoulder)
@80lbs x11 Kinda sucky, but that previous set screwed me up.  stupid of me.

DB bench press 90 lbs (2x 45) x16, x11
@ 80lbs x12 those improved

DB pullovers 30 lbs x15, x14 5 more lbs and one more rep.

Except for the screw up in the middle that went well.  Mostly improved and I got a great pump!


----------



## docdoom77 (Nov 16, 2013)

Standing BB Military Press 70 lbs x15
@ 65  x12
@ 60 lbs x11, x9 maybe slightly worse, but very close.  That means improvement in the grand scheme though.  Last week I did dumbbells for chest, this week I did barbells, and barbell bench pre-exhausts my front delts.  So staying this close to last week is a good thing.

DB lateral raises 50 lbs (2x 25 lbs) x15, x14, x13 very nice.

Lying Reverse Flies 60 lbs (2x 30) x16, x14, x13 up one.

A good workout overall.


----------



## docdoom77 (Nov 17, 2013)

Skull Crushers 35 lbs x15
@ 30 x13, x12, x10 three more overall reps! 

Bench Dips (25 lbs weight in lap) x22, x20, x15 That was killer on the wrists, but it felt great on my triceps

Dumbbell kickbacks 25 lbs x18 
@ 30 lbs x15, x12

another great workout.  General improvement on all exercises.  I think I may stick with this routine for a while.  I'll be back in a bit for biceps.


----------



## docdoom77 (Nov 17, 2013)

Time for some biceps!

Chin ups x13, x9 took it very slow again but got two reps back!

ez curls 50 lbs x14
@45lbs x11
@40 lbs x11  two more reps overall!

Standing DB curls 40 lbs (2x 20) x14, x11, x10 up 3 reps, one on each set!

Standing hammer curls 40 lbs (2x 20) x12, x10 Up 3 reps!

A very good workout.  Strength was good and energy was through the roof, letting me force out those extra reps.  Gonna do some farmers walks and a few wrist curls then hit the shower.


----------



## docdoom77 (Nov 18, 2013)

Quad day. I have a massive headache. I have no reason to believe it's related to the epiandro; I'm just prone to migraines and tension headaches. We'll keep an eye on it though.

Squats 150 lbs, x14
@140 lbs x12 
@130 lbs x10
@120 lbs x10 added 5 lbs to the first two sets, one more overall rep!

Sissy Squats x14, x12 Two more.

Leg extensions @ 80 lbs x15, x15  5 more lbs same reps

A really good workout. Thanks to the epiandro.


----------



## docdoom77 (Nov 19, 2013)

Hams and Calves

Stiff Legged Dead Lifts 180 lbs x15, x15, x14, x12 5 more lbs, one more rep.  Grip was becoming an issue.

Leg curls 50 lbs x15, x11 three more reps!

Seated Calf raises 200 lbs x44, x25, x21 up 5 reps 

Standing Single leg calf raise 50lbs x18 each, x14 up one

Another great workout; improvement on every exercise.


----------



## docdoom77 (Nov 21, 2013)

Back Day!

Deadlifts 185 lbs x13, x12, x10 up 5 pounds same reps!

behind the back Shrugs 185 lbs x16, x13 not bad

Pull ups x12, x8, x7 up two

Yates rows 95 lbs x15
@ 90 x14, x13 up 5 lbs same reps!

Finished with a set of bodyweight rows with the lowered angled pullup bar.

Another awesome workout.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 21, 2013)

Looking good, dude. I like the workouts - no faffing about, just solid lifting then get out and go home!


----------



## docdoom77 (Nov 21, 2013)

Actually, I work out at home.  Hence all the free weights. ;D  Thanks!


----------



## docdoom77 (Nov 23, 2013)

No spotter, so it's a dumbbell day again.

pushups x42 (+3 on knees) 

DB Bench Press 110 lbs x15 
@100 x13
@90, x12, x11  Brought the weight up on the first set, lost a few reps... it kinda evened out. eh

Incline DB bench 80 lbs x16, x13, x11 up two


DB pullovers 30 lbs x17, x15, x14 alot more reps.  Gonna gave to bring the weight up next week

Finished off with 15 slow pushups.

It started off "meh" but picked up and ended up being a very good workout.  Sweating a lot and I have great pump in my chest.  I'll be back in a bit for shoulders.

that felt good


----------



## docdoom77 (Nov 23, 2013)

Standing BB Military Press 70 lbs x14
@ 65 x12
@ 60 lbs x12, x10  One more overall rep 

DB lateral raises 30 lbs (2x 15 lbs) x13, x11, x10 after some solid research and really checking out my form, I've been doing these pretty fucking badly.  I'm starting over with a much lower weight and much better and stricter form.

Wide grip bent over bb rows 50 lbs x20
@60 x17
@70 x14  I'm trying these cuz my rear delts are lagging.  I wanted something more 'solid.'  Still playing with the weight.  I think 75lbs for the first set next week.

Hard to measure, since I overhauled two out of three exercises, but energy was great and my shoulders are TIRED!


----------



## docdoom77 (Nov 24, 2013)

Skull Crushers 40 lbs x14
@ 35 x13, 
@30 x12, x11 added 5 lbs to the first two sets, same overall reps! 

Close Grip Bench press @ 100 lbs x15, x11
@ 90 lbs x11  Not a bad start.  I don't actually care for this exercise, but I had to scrap bench dips after my bench tipped over and I dropped a 25 lb plate on my arm.  Too dangerous without a bolted down bench.

Decline dumbbell extension @ 25 lbs x21
@ 35 lbs x12
@ 30 lbs x13     I'm using one dumbbell in a 2-handed triangle grip, with elbows near my hips.  I bring the weight from my chest to full extension. They felt pretty good.  I'd prefer to use two dumbells on either side of my head for better stretch, but the uprights on my bench are too narrow.

Finished up with some cable push downs.  I'll be back for biceps in a bit.


----------



## docdoom77 (Nov 24, 2013)

Biceps

chin ups x13, x10 up one

ez curls 50 lbs x14
@45lbs x12
@40 lbs x11 one more reps overall

Standing DB curls 40 lbs (2x 20) x14, x12, x11 up 2 reps

Standing hammer curls 40 lbs (2x 20) x13, x11 Up 2 reps!

Another great workout.  Improvement across the board.


----------



## docdoom77 (Nov 26, 2013)

Quad day. Sigh

Squats 150 lbs, x14
@140 lbs x13 
@130 lbs x10
@120 lbs x11 two more reps overall

Sissy Squats x14, x13 one more.

Leg extensions @ 85 lbs x16, x16 5 more lbs two more reps!

A great quad workout!


----------



## docdoom77 (Nov 27, 2013)

Hams and Calves

Stiff Legged Dead Lifts 185 lbs x15, x15, x14, x12 5 more lbs, same reps.

Leg curls 50 lbs x16, x12 two more reps!

Seated Calf raises 200 lbs x46, x26, x21 up 3 reps 

Standing Single leg calf raise 50lbs x20 each, x15 up three!

Another great one!  No complaints here.


----------



## docdoom77 (Nov 29, 2013)

Back Day!

Deadlifts 185 lbs x14, x12, x11 up 2 reps!

Shrugs 185 lbs x18, x15 Grip definitely becoming an issue.  Coulda done more otherwise.

Pull ups x12, x9, x7 up one. I'm also carrying several extra pounds of waterweight from thanksgiving yesterday, so they were harder. ;P

Yates rows 95 lbs x16, x14, x13  up 5 lbs on the second two sets; up one overall rep!

Finished with a set of bodyweight rows with the lowered angled pullup bar.

That was another good one!


----------



## docdoom77 (Nov 30, 2013)

Chest day.  I feel like my upper chest development is lagging, so I'm changing things up a little.  starting with inclines.
pushups x42 (+3 on knees) 

Incline bench 100 lbs x14
@95 lbs x12
@90 lbs x10

BB Bench Press 100 lbs x11
@90 x9
@80 lbs x12

DB bench press 90 lbs (2x 45) x16, x12 up one rep

DB pullovers 35 lbs x17, x15, x14  up 5 lbs same reps!

That went well.  hard to measure due to the change in format, but my chest is pumped like crazy and exhausted.  I have reinjured my left elbow unfortunately.  I'll have to be careful and may take tomorrow off completely due to it's heavy recruitment in bicep/tricep exercises.  I'll be back for shoulders in a bit.


----------



## Joebad1 (Nov 30, 2013)

Keep it up budlooks like you have been working hard..


----------



## docdoom77 (Nov 30, 2013)

Standing BB Military Press 70 lbs x15
@ 65 x12
@ 60 lbs x13, x10 Two more overall reps 

DB lateral raises 30 lbs (2x 15 lbs) x13, x12, x10  up one rep.

Wide grip bent over bb rows 75 lbs x17, x15, x12  That's a much better weight.

That went well as usual.  It really sucks about my elbow.  Rapidly increasing weight and I ran out of joint support a week ago, it's a bad combination.  I'll be taking tomorrow off for sure and doing extra light weight on Dead lifts this week.  Hopefully, I'll be back on track by next week.


----------



## docdoom77 (Dec 1, 2013)

Since I couldn't do my work out, I did my Gf's pilates video for half an hour.  OUCH!


----------



## docdoom77 (Dec 3, 2013)

Quad day. Sigh

Squats 155 lbs, x14
@145 lbs x13 
@130 lbs x10
@120 lbs x11 added 5 lbs to the first two sets, same reps overall!  Of course I'm so tired I can barely stand and I'm seeing spots. ;P

Sissy Squats x15, x13 one more.

Leg extensions @ 90 lbs x16, x16 5 more lbs same reps!

Another good one and I'm freakin exhausted!


----------



## docdoom77 (Dec 4, 2013)

Hams and Calves.  Doing low weight on deads due to elbow injury.  Also had terrible insomnia last night, so I expect low energy.

Stiff Legged Dead Lifts 150 lbs x20, x18, x17, x16 Those all ended due to grip failure, but i didn't dare switch to an alternating grip on any of these.

Leg curls 55 lbs x17, x12 5 more lbs, one more rep

Seated Calf raises 200 lbs x48, x27, x22 up 4 reps 

Standing Single leg calf raise 50lbs:  Instead of doing these with weight, I just did them with bodyweight.  Holding the dumbbell hurts my elbow injury.  I just did them til failure for two sets each leg, didn't count

Better than nothing.  Energy was pretty good despite lack of sleep


----------



## docdoom77 (Dec 6, 2013)

Back Day.  I'll be doing the lower weight on deads and shrugs to save my elbow.  Also I have one hell of a cold, so I expect a decrease in energy and strength.

Deadlifts 150 lbs x18, x14, x13 at this lower weight, grip becomes an issue before I reach true muscle fatigue. sigh.

Shrugs 150 lbs x23, x18 .

Yates rows 100 lbs x15, x14, x13 up 5 lbs, down one overall rep.  Still a move up, I think.

Finished with a set of bodyweight rows with the lowered angled pullup bar.


----------



## docdoom77 (Dec 7, 2013)

No spotter, so it's a dumbbell day again.  I'm still sick, my sinuses kept me up half the night and I have to go Christmas shopping early today, so this will be an abbreviated workout.

pushups x41

Incline DB Bench Press 100 (2x 50) lbs x15, x12
@90 lbs x13

DB bench 90 lbs x15, x12, x11

Well, that didn't go too bad considering how sick and sleep deprived I am, but I'm stopping here for the day.  I'm getting dizzy.  Don't want to risk an injury.


----------



## docdoom77 (Dec 10, 2013)

I got very sick over the weekend.  I missed work yesterday and I didn't workout on Sunday.  I'm still not completely over it, but in good enough shape to train.  Unfortunately, when I'm that sick I don't really stay on diet, so I ate crap the last couple of days.  Here's to getting back on the horse!

Squats 160 lbs, x13
@150 lbs x11
@140 lbs x10
@130 lbs x10 lost a few reps, but I added 10 lbs to every set, which is alot, so I came out ahead.  I'm considering moving back down to the 8-12 rep range and this is a step in that direction.

Sissy Squats x15, x13 same

Leg extensions @ 100 lbs x14, x15  Up 10 lbs, down a few reps.  a wash or a little better.

That was very good.  i was especially pleased with squats.  That weight and rep scheme left me with a massive pump.  I'm leaning toward taking some advice from the IML boards and making the move back to the 8-12 rep range.  I went higher to break through the "wall of fatigue" problem I was having, but my body has changed and adapted and I think I might be ready to tackle that rep range again.  It couldn't hurt to try, right?


----------



## docdoom77 (Dec 12, 2013)

Hams and Calves.It was suggested to me over at the IML forums that my 5 day split was a little too much for my cns, so I'll be changing it up a little.  I'll explain in more detail when I have time.  I'm also going to try to move down to the 8-12 rep range; except for deads... gonna bring those up slow, til I'm sure my elbow is good.

Stiff Legged Dead Lifts 170 lbs x18, x16, x14, x14 Elbow's getting stronger.

Leg curls 70 lbs x10, x8  raised the weight 15 lbs and got the reps right where I want them.

Seated Calf raises 210 lbs x46, x22, x20 brought the weight up 10 lbs, so reps went down.

Standing one-legged calf raises 50 lbs dumbbell x17, x15

That felt pretty good.  I'm excited to work my dead back up to where they need to be, but I'll be doing it slowly to avoid injury in my damn elbow.


----------



## docdoom77 (Dec 12, 2013)

So, I'm going back down to 4 training days a week.  I don't want to give up splitting my legs into two workouts, but I can't move my weekend workouts.  Sat and Sun are the only days I have enough time for chest/shoulders and bis/tris.  So, since that leaves three workouts and only two days a week to do them, I'll be rotate those three workouts, with an end result of each of those body parts getting worked once every 10 days, as opposed to once every 7 days.  We'll try that for a while and see how it goes.


----------



## docdoom77 (Dec 14, 2013)

Chest day. I'm going to try moving to the 8-12 rep range and I'm going to try ascending weight and descending reps.  I have my reservations about my ability to keep in a normal rep range with ascending weight, but I'm going to give it a solid try.  I'll be experimenting with initial weight, until I find a good starting point for the new rep range.

pushups x30, x22 

Incline bench 105 lbs x12
@110 lbs x8
@115 lbs x3... probably not gonna work for me.  maybe just try to keep in the 8-12 rep range by keeping the weight the same throughout.  Wall of fatigue.  lost it all at once.
@ 105 lbs x7

BB Bench Press 100 lbs x9, x7, x6


DB bench press 100 lbs (2x 50) x12, x7

DB pullovers 45 lbs x12, x9

Definitely need to work out some kinks.   Gonna go with one weight, descending reps.  If my body gets used to that, we can give ascending weight a try, but right now it just doesn't work for me.  I am fucking beat though!   A different kind of workout.  I'll be back for shoulders in a bit.


----------



## docdoom77 (Dec 14, 2013)

Shoulders baby.

Standing BB Military Press 75 lbs x12, x8, x7, x6

DB lateral raises 30 lbs (2x 15 lbs) x13, x11, x9

Wide grip bent over bb rows 85 lbs x16  that needs more weight ;P
@ 95 lbs x10, x9

I enjoyed that.  A change is always refreshing.


----------



## docdoom77 (Dec 15, 2013)

Triceps.  I missed out on these for two weeks, due to my elbow, so I'm not sure how stellar it will be today. It's definitely gonna be hard to find the right weights for the new rep scheme after that time off.  Time to find out.

Skull Crushers 45 lbs x13, x10, x6, x6

Close Grip Bench press @ 110 lbs x12, x9, x7

Decline dumbbell extension @ 40 lbs x15
@45 lbs x10, x8

Finished off with a set of low resistance cable push downs, just for some extra pump.

That went really well.  I didn't expect to come back from 2 weeks off triceps and be that strong.  Without the EpiAndro, I would have lost a great deal of strength.  I'll be back for biceps in a bit.


----------



## docdoom77 (Dec 15, 2013)

Biceps.  One of my weakest areas after 2 weeks off to rest my elbow. 

chin ups x13, x10 No loss!

ez curls 55 lbs x10, x7, x6  Wow.  I can really feel a much deeper tissue burn struggling with the heavier weight throughout!

Standing DB curls 50 lbs (2x 25) x10, x8, x7 

Standing hammer curls 50 lbs (2x 25) x10, x8

that also went better than expected. Gonna do some farmer's walks and hit the bath.


----------



## docdoom77 (Dec 17, 2013)

Back Day. Ii'm ridiculously sore from this weekend.  I haven't gotten this sore in a long time.  The new rep scheme is killer!  I wish I could apply it to deads today, but I have to bring the weight back up slowly or risk reinjury.  In a few weeks, I'll be there though.

Deadlifts 170 lbs x15, x13, x11 better at this weight, but still some grip issues at the end. 

Shrugs 170 lbs x17, x14, x12 Went with a much shorter rest period and added a set.

Pull ups x12, x10, x7 up one

Yates rows 115 lbs x12, x9, x9  a 15 lbs increase brought the reps right where I want them!

It felt like a good one.  Great focus.  I think going back to 4 days a week is helping in that regard.

Finished with a set of bodyweight rows with the lowered angled pullup bar.


----------



## docdoom77 (Dec 19, 2013)

Quads

Squats 165 lbs, x12, x8, x6, x6

Leg extensions @ 110 lbs x15, x14, x12, x11 couldn't fit anymore weight on my bench for leg extenstions. 

New rep scheme on squats was painful.;D  I'll have to buy some more weights.  My set is mix and match, if I get more of the thinner 25 pounders, I can add to my leg extensions.


----------



## docdoom77 (Dec 21, 2013)

Trying something a little different this week.  I've been getting some good advice on the boards, and I'm trying some of the suggestions out.

Incline bench 110 lbs x12, x9, x7, x6

DB Flies 80 lbs (2x 40) x14
@ 90 lbs (2x 45) x9, x8, x8

DB pullovers 50 lbs x11, x9

I'll be back for shoulders in a bit.


----------



## docdoom77 (Dec 21, 2013)

Time for shoulders.

Standing BB Military Press 75 lbs x12, x9, x8, x7 up three overall

DB lateral raises 30 lbs (2x 15 lbs) x13, x11, x10 Only up one, but I'm really trying to focus on nailing the form on these.

Wide grip bent over bb rows 100 lbs x13, x10, x9

Not bad!


----------



## docdoom77 (Dec 22, 2013)

Time for triceps.

Skull Crushers 50 lbs x12, x8, x5 I guess I wasn't quite ready to bring up the weight; maybe next week
@ 45 lbs x7

Close Grip Bench press @ 110 lbs x13, x10, x7 up two.  Might have to bring up the weight next week.

Decline dumbbell extension @ 45 lbs x14, x13, x11 didn't bring the weight up enough on these ones.  it's gonna take a while to get into the swing of things.

Finished off with a set of low resistance cable push downs, just for some extra pump.

I'll be back for biceps in a few.


----------



## docdoom77 (Dec 22, 2013)

bicep time.

ez curls 55 lbs x12, x8, x7 nice

Standing DB curls 50 lbs (2x 25) x11, x9, x8  very good

Standing hammer curls 50 lbs (2x 25) x10, x8 same

did some wrist curls at the end.

Not bad!


----------



## docdoom77 (Dec 26, 2013)

I moved these workouts back, due to christmas, so I'll be doing 4 days in a row just this once.  Ate like crap for the past couple days, gut now that the holidays are past everything should be back on track.

Romanian Dead Lifts 180 lbs x16, x14, x13, x12 Almost got the weight back where it needs to be and my elbow didn't hurt.

Leg curls 70 lbs x11, x9 up two!

Seated Calf raises 220 lbs x42, x21, x18 that felt great

Standing one-legged calf raises 60 lbs dumbbell x16, x13 up 10 lbs, down a few reps, but still a gain I think

That went very well.  I'm pleased


----------



## docdoom77 (Dec 27, 2013)

Back Day.  I have a chest cold.  I don't think it will have much impact on the workout, but it feels pretty miserable. ;P

Deadlifts 180 lbs x13, x10, x9 That's got the reps right about where they should be.

Shrugs 180 lbs x16, x13, x11 Not bad.

Pull ups x13, x10, x7 up one

Yates rows 120 lbs x11, x9, x9 up 5 lbs only lost one rep

A good one!


----------



## docdoom77 (Jan 3, 2014)

I have had the nastiest flu.  I was completely out of action for most of a week.  I'm finally starting to get over it (though the crud is hanging on) and I plan to get back to training tomorrow.


----------



## docdoom77 (Jan 4, 2014)

Trying something a little different this week. I've been getting some good advice on the boards, and I'm trying some of the suggestions out.

Back after a week of terrible flu.  I expect some weakness.  also last week's routine didn't quite do it for me.  I'm gonna meet in the middle.  Finally, no spotter, so DBs

Incline DB bench 110 lbs (2x 55 lbs) x8 maybe too heavy coming back from that flu
100 lbs (2x 50) x10, x8

DB Bench Press 100 lbs (2x 50 lbs) x10, x9, x8

DB Flies 90 lbs (2x 45) x10, x8

DB pullovers 50 lbs x12, x9

That actually went pretty well!  I'm pleased.  I think I've found a good middle ground between the "too much for me" I was doing on chest days and the "too little" of a couple weeks ago.  I'll be back for shoulders in a bit.


----------



## docdoom77 (Jan 4, 2014)

Time for shoulders.

Standing BB Military Press 75 lbs x12, x9, x8, x6 Lost one rep

DB lateral raises 30 lbs (2x 15 lbs) x13, x10, x8 + 2

Wide grip bent over bb rows 100 lbs x13, x10, x9 + 2

Not bad considering the break.  I'm pleased again.


----------



## docdoom77 (Jan 5, 2014)

Motivation is in the crapper today, but I'm gonna try to muscle through.

Skull Crushers 45 lbs x12, x9, x7, x6

Close Grip Bench press @ 110 lbs x12, x9, x6

Decline dumbbell extension @ 50 lbs x12, x10, x8

Not terrible.  I'll be back for biceps in a bit.


----------



## docdoom77 (Jan 5, 2014)

bicep time.

ez curls 55 lbs x11, x7, x5 much suck

Standing DB curls 50 lbs (2x 25) x10, x8, x7 less suck

Standing hammer curls 50 lbs (2x 25) x8, x8 and suck

Hopefully I'll be back on track by next weekend.


----------



## docdoom77 (Jan 7, 2014)

Squats 155 lbs, x12
@140 lbs x11
@130 lbs x8
@120 lbs x8 Suck.  I lost a lot of strength during that flu. Sigh

Sissy Squats x13, x11

Leg extensions @ 100 lbs x13, x13 

It's good to be back at it. I'm sure the strength will come back fairly quickly.


----------



## docdoom77 (Jan 9, 2014)

Hams and Calves today.

Romanian Dead Lifts 190 lbs x14, x13, x12, x11 not bad

Leg curls 70 lbs x11, x8

Seated Calf raises 220 lbs x42, x22, x19 good

Standing one-legged calf raises 60 lbs dumbbell x16, x15 nice


Not bad at all


----------



## docdoom77 (Jan 11, 2014)

Chest time.  DBs again and until my gf's shoulder injury heals.  No spotter.

Incline DB bench 110 lbs (2x 55 lbs) x12, x10, x7 much better, I'm recovering well.

DB Bench Press 100 lbs (2x 50 lbs) x10, x9, x8 Same... but I put alot into the inclines.

DB Flies 90 lbs (2x 45) x11, x8 up one!

DB pullovers 50 lbs x13, x10 up two!

A very good workout with improvements on most exercises.


----------



## docdoom77 (Jan 11, 2014)

Time for shoulders.

Standing BB Military Press 75 lbs x13, x9, x9, x7 up three overall.  I think next week i'll go back to db's for a while.  I find changing every couple months prevents my shoulder from flaring up.

DB lateral raises 30 lbs (2x 15 lbs) x14, x10 + 1, x9 + 2  Gonna have to bring up the weight next week.

Wide grip bent over bb rows 105 lbs x13, x10, x9 + 2 up 5 lbs same reps

A good one!  I'm stoked that it's going well again!


----------



## docdoom77 (Jan 12, 2014)

Triceps

Skull Crushers 50 lbs x12, x8, x6, x5 up 5 lbs down a few reps, a wash.  I'm hoping the reps will come back up next week.

Close Grip Bench press @ 110 lbs x13, x9, x7 up two, but too much elbow flair on the last set.

Decline dumbbell extension @ 50 lbs x14, x11, x9  Definitely need to bring the weight up next week!

Finished with some cable push downs

Not too shabby.  I'll be back for biceps in a few.


----------



## docdoom77 (Jan 12, 2014)

bicep time.

ez curls 55 lbs x12, x9, x7 much better!

Standing DB curls 50 lbs (2x 25) x11, x9, x8 also much better

Standing hammer curls 50 lbs (2x 25) x9, x8 slightly better

Finished off with some farmer's walks and wrist curls for my forearms.

All in all a pretty good workout!


----------



## docdoom77 (Jan 14, 2014)

Back day!

Deadlifts 185 lbs x13, x11, x9 up 5 lbs and up one rep!

Shrugs 185 lbs x17, x13, x11 up 5 lbs up one rep!

Pull ups x13, x10, x7 same, but better than usual lat activation. I really felt it there.

Yates rows 120 lbs x11, x9, x9 same, but my lats were already tired going in, which hasn't really been the case before.

A pretty darn good workout.  Things are going well.


----------



## docdoom77 (Jan 16, 2014)

Squats 155 lbs, x13
@140 lbs x12
@130 lbs x9
@120 lbs x9 That was better at least

Sissy Squats x14, x12 up two

Leg extensions @ 100 lbs x14, x14 up two

A good one!


----------



## docdoom77 (Jan 18, 2014)

Chest time. DBs again and until my gf's shoulder injury heals. No spotter.

Incline DB bench 110 lbs (2x 55 lbs) x13, x11, x9 up 4.  I'll have to try more weight next week.

DB Bench Press 100 lbs (2x 50 lbs) x12, x10, x9 up 4 reps as well!

DB Flies 90 lbs (2x 45) x12, x9 up two

DB pullovers 50 lbs x14, x11 up two!  More weight next week!

Great workout.  Unfortunately, I won't be able to do shoulders today, some family stuff came up.


----------



## docdoom77 (Jan 20, 2014)

My diet has been garbage this weekend.  I'm getting things back on track though.

Triceps

Skull Crushers 50 lbs x12, x9, x6, x6 up two reps overall

Close Grip Bench press @ 110 lbs x13, x10, x7 up 5 lbs and up one rep!

Decline dumbbell extension @ 55 lbs x14, x11, x10 up 5 lbs and up one rep.

Finished with some cable push downs.

Pretty good!


----------



## 13bret (Jan 20, 2014)

Was that you digging through my garbage saturday. Dude knock on the door and i'll give you can of tuna. Seriously though, hope you get the diet sured up bro.


----------



## 13bret (Jan 20, 2014)

Training looks great


----------



## docdoom77 (Jan 20, 2014)

bicep time.  Gonna bring the weight up on the bb curls, so I expect a drop in reps, but with the first set about to break 12 reps, it's time.

ez curls 60 lbs x11, x8, x5 the expected drop in reps.  They'll come back up.

Standing DB curls 50 lbs (2x 25) x12, x10, x9 up three reps! 

Standing hammer curls 50 lbs (2x 25) x10, x9 up two

Another good one!


----------



## docdoom77 (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks Bret!

Back day!

Deadlifts 190 lbs x13, x11, x9 up 5 lbs same reps

Shrugs 190 lbs x17, x14, x11 up 5 lbs up one rep!

Pull ups x13, x7, x7 that really sucked.  My grip just wasn't there.  tired forearms.

Bent over BB rows 100 lbs x12, x10, x8 I love the Yates rows, but it was time to change things up a bit.

Some ups and downs.  Not too bad.


----------



## docdoom77 (Jan 23, 2014)

Quads baby!

Squats 155 lbs, x14
@140 lbs x12
@130 lbs x10
@120 lbs x10 much better.  Maybe more weight next week

Squats left my legs hurting so bad I can barely walk. I'm not gonna overdo it, so that's it for today.  I'm sure I got a good workout just from the squats.


----------



## docdoom77 (Jan 25, 2014)

Chest time.

DB bench 120 lbs (2x 60 lbs) x12, x10, x7 Accidentally started with the flat.  Ooops.

Incline DB Bench Press 100 lbs (2x 50 lbs) x11, x8, x8 

DB Flies 90 lbs (2x 45) x13, x11 up three!

DB pullovers 55 lbs x12, x10 

Back for shoulders in a minute!


----------



## docdoom77 (Jan 25, 2014)

Shoulders. Gonna go to dumbbells for military press for a while.  I'll have to play with the weight to get it right of course.

Standing DB Military Press 60 lbs (2x 30) x15
@ 70 lbs (2x 35) x12, x9, x8  Not bad 

DB lateral raises 40 lbs (2x 20 lbs) x5 uh nope. Not ready for that.
@30 lbs (2x 15) x12, x10 + 1

Wide grip bent over bb rows 110 lbs x13, x10, x9 + 2 up 5 lbs same reps

Not bad.


----------



## docdoom77 (Jan 26, 2014)

Triceps

Skull Crushers 50 lbs x12, x9, x7, x7 up two reps overall

Close Grip Bench press @ 115 lbs x13, x10, x7 up 5 lbs same reps

Decline dumbbell extension @ 60 lbs x14, x11, x10 up 5 lbs same reps

Finished with some cable push downs.

Everything was a little better than last time!


----------



## docdoom77 (Jan 26, 2014)

bicep time.

ez curls 60 lbs x12, x8, x6 up two reps

Standing DB curls 50 lbs (2x 25) x13, x10, x10 up two reps! 

Standing hammer curls 50 lbs (2x 25) x11, x10 up two

Very nice!


----------



## docdoom77 (Jan 28, 2014)

Accidentally skipped hammies last time and went straight from quads to back... doh!

Romanian Dead Lifts 195 lbs x14, x13, x12, x11 up 5 lbs, same reps.  Grip is becoming an issue again

Leg curls 70 lbs x12, x9 up two!

Seated Calf raises 225 lbs x40, x22, x20 good

Standing one-legged calf raises 60 lbs dumbbell x17, x15 nice

Another good one


----------



## docdoom77 (Jan 30, 2014)

Back day!

Deadlifts 195 lbs x13, x11, x9 up 5 lbs same reps; may have strained my left hamstring... i'll know for sure by tomorrow.

Shrugs 195 lbs x17, x15, x12 up 5 lbs up two reps!

Pull ups x14, x8, x8 much better

Bent over BB rows 105 lbs x12, x10, x8 up 5 lbs, same reps.... barely.

Not bad at all


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Jan 30, 2014)

nice and gl im subbd!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## docdoom77 (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks Alpha!  I have been feeling some burnout, so I took the weekend off.  I feel much refreshed.

Squats 160 lbs, x12
@145 lbs x11
@130 lbs x10
@120 lbs x10 eh

Sissy Squats x15, x12 up one

Leg extensions @ 100 lbs x15, x15 up two

Not bad. That little bit of extra weight on the first two sets of squats hit me harder than I expected, but it wasn't too bad.


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Feb 4, 2014)

yeah bro rest up ur strenfth will rebound soon enouh keep.me posed bro

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## docdoom77 (Feb 6, 2014)

Hammies and Calves.  I have a killer headache this morning.

Romanian Dead Lifts 200 lbs x14, x13, x12, x12 up 5 lbs, up one rep!

Leg curls 70 lbs x12, x9 Same

Seated Calf raises 225 lbs x41, x23, x20 good

Standing one-legged calf raises 60 lbs dumbbell x17, x15 same

Not bad!


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Feb 6, 2014)

good work brotha!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## docdoom77 (Feb 8, 2014)

Chest time.

Incline DB bench 120 lbs (2x 60 lbs) x12, x8, x6  about right for starting with inclines like planned.

DB Bench Press 100 lbs (2x 50 lbs) x12, x9, x9 nice 

DB Flies 90 lbs (2x 45) x13, x11 same; eh

DB pullovers 55 lbs x13, x11 up two

Numbers were a bit "meh," but I got a good pump in my chest.  Back for shoulders in a while.


----------



## docdoom77 (Feb 8, 2014)

Shoulders!

Standing DB Military Press 70 lbs (2x 35) x14, x13, x10, x8 More weight next week for sure

DB lateral raises 30 lbs (2x 15) x14, x12, x8 +2 eh

Wide grip bent over bb rows 115 lbs x13, x10, x9 + 2 up 5 lbs same reps!

Not bad!


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Feb 8, 2014)

nice volume brotha how u feeling

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## docdoom77 (Feb 9, 2014)

Triceps:  Thanks again Alpha.  Today... I'm feeling sore. 

Skull Crushers 50 lbs x13... I felt strong, but I definitely have some kind of strain in my left tricep... I have no idea how I did it, but it will have to be left alone or it will get worse.  Sigh.  I'll just skip right to biceps this week.  It sucks, because I was looking forward to triceps today.

Biceps.

ez curls 60 lbs x13, x10, x7 up 4 reps overall.  Weight up next week.

Standing DB curls 60 lbs (2x 30) x10, x8, x7 That feels like a good number of reps for the weight increase 

Standing hammer curls 50 lbs (2x 25) x12, x10 up one

That went well for biceps.  I've given some thought to my tricep and I'm fairly certain I strained it during pullovers yesterday.  I felt a twinge there on the last few reps, but put it out of my mind, because it wasn't bad.  I'm sure it will be back to normal by next week.


----------



## docdoom77 (Feb 11, 2014)

Back day!

Deadlifts 200 lbs x13, x10, x8 up 5 lbs, down 2 reps overall.... a wash.  Also, mostly grip related.

Shrugs 200 lbs x14, x16, x10 up 5 lbs, down on reps again due to grip.  I did hangs on Sunday and I'm still recovering, but I'm hoping it will improve grip in the long run.

Pull ups x14, x9, x8 up one

Bent over BB rows 105 lbs x12, x10, x9 up one rep.

Eh.  I'll have to remember not to do so much forearm work this close to back day.  Otherwise it went well enough


----------



## docdoom77 (Feb 18, 2014)

Sorry for the disruption in posts.  I got pretty freakin sick again.  That's twice this winter, so I'm hoping that's the end of it!
Squats 160 lbs, x13
@145 lbs x11
@130 lbs x10
@120 lbs x10 not bad, but I am spent! My quads feel like they're gonna burst.  Not sure how well the rest of the workout will go.

Sissy Squats x12, x10 yeah... squats took everything I had.

Leg extensions @ 100 lbs x15, x15 same

Pretty good.


----------



## docdoom77 (Feb 20, 2014)

Hammies and Calves. 

Romanian Dead Lifts 205 lbs x14, x13, x13, x12 up 5 lbs, up one rep!

Leg curls 70 lbs x13, x9 up one

Seated Calf raises 225 lbs x42, x23, x20 good

Standing one-legged calf raises 65 lbs dumbbell x17, x15 up 5 lbs same reps

A very good one.


----------



## docdoom77 (Feb 22, 2014)

Incline DB bench 120 lbs (2x 60 lbs) x12, x9, x7 up two!

DB Bench Press 110 lbs (2x 55 lbs) x11, x7, x6 weight up, reps down... bit of a wash really 

DB Flies 90 lbs (2x 45) x13, x10 down one.  I guess the presses really wore me out this week.

DB pullovers 55 lbs x14, x12 up two

Some ups and downs.  More good than bad.

10 minute break and I'll start shoulders.


----------



## docdoom77 (Feb 22, 2014)

Trying to reconstruct this from memory after the website ate the first copy. Grr

Shoulders!  Gonna try some new variations and exercises, starting at minimum weight to get form down.

Standing DB Military Press 80 lbs (2x 40) x12, x9, x7  Not too bad for the weight increase; not as good as I'd like though.

Vertical grip DB lateral raises 10 lbs (2x 5) x14 Nice and slow.  I think I can handle a few more lbs.
@20 lbs (2x 10 lbs) x10, x9, x8  My form was good and I held the last rep of each set for as long as I could.

Standing reverse flies 20 lbs (2x 10 lbs) x11, x10, x9, x8  Damn... that burns like hell... right where it's supposed to!

Not bad.  I'm putting more focus on the rear and lateral heads.


----------



## docdoom77 (Feb 23, 2014)

Triceps

Skull Crushers 50 lbs x13, x10, x7, x6 up three reps overall!

Close Grip Bench press @ 115 lbs x13, x10, x8 up 5 lbs and up one rep!

Decline dumbbell extension @ 60 lbs x14, x11, x9 up 5 lbs, down one rep.  Still a gain.

Finished with some cable push downs.

That went well.  Taking a 10 minute break before biceps.


----------



## docdoom77 (Feb 23, 2014)

Biceps.

ez curls 65 lbs x12, x8, x6 not bad for the weight increase.

Standing DB curls 60 lbs (2x 30) x11, x8, x7 up one rep overall

Standing hammer curls 60 lbs (2x 30) x9, x7 Good for the weight increase.

Not bad at all.  Sweaty.


----------



## docdoom77 (Feb 25, 2014)

Back day!  I uh... didn't remember to avoid forearm work on Sunday (I did hangs), and my forearms are sore as hell.  Hopefully, my grip will hold out.

Deadlifts 205 lbs x13, x10, x8 up 5 lbs same reps

Shrugs 205 lbs x16, x15, x12 up 5 lbs, several more reps.

Pull ups x14, x9, x9 up one

Bent over BB rows 105 lbs x12, x10, x9 same

A good one!


----------



## docdoom77 (Feb 28, 2014)

Squats 165 lbs, x13
@150 lbs x11
@135 lbs x10
@125 lbs x10 up 5 lbs across the board.  Same reps.  Exhausted. 

Sissy Squats x14, x12 better

Leg extensions @ 100 lbs x15, x15 up 10 lbs same reps

Very good!


----------



## docdoom77 (Mar 1, 2014)

Two weeks in a row I've had to reconstruct from memory because the damn site ate my first post.  Sigh.

Incline DB bench 120 lbs (2x 60 lbs) x13, x10, x7 up two!

DB Bench Press 110 lbs (2x 55 lbs) x12, x9, x8 Up 5 reps! 

DB Flies 90 lbs (2x 45) x15, x11 Up three

DB pullovers 60 lbs x14, x12 up 5 lbs, same reps!

Awesome!  I felt very strong today.

10 minute break and I'll start shoulders.


----------



## docdoom77 (Mar 1, 2014)

Shoulders! 

Seated DB Military Press 70 lbs (2x 35) x13, x10, x9 I was having trouble with my form standing, so i switched to seated.  Much better.

Vertical grip DB lateral raises 20 lbs (2x 10 lbs) x12, x11, x9, x9 nice

Standing reverse flies 20 lbs (2x 10 lbs) x14, x12, x10, x10 Way more.  Gonna bring the weight up next week.

That went very well.


----------



## docdoom77 (Mar 4, 2014)

I didn't get to workout on Sunday.  I had a nose bleed that lasted all day.  I ended up in the emergency room.  I had somehow torn open a blood vessel while sleeping.  Nocturnal picker... ew.  Anyway.  It sucked, but my blood pressure was good, so no problem there.

Hammies and Calves. 

Romanian Dead Lifts 210 lbs x14, x13, x13, x12 up 5 lbs, same reps.  Serious grip issues.

Leg curls 70 lbs x14, x9 up one

Seated Calf raises 225 lbs x44, x25, x23 very good

Standing one-legged calf raises 65 lbs dumbbell x17, x15 same

A good one.


----------



## docdoom77 (Mar 5, 2014)

Since I missed Sunday's workout, I'm doing an abbreviated version of it today.

Triceps

Skull Crushers 55 lbs x13, x8, x6 not bad for the weight increase 

Close Grip Bench press @ 120 lbs x13, x10, x6 eh

ez curls 65 lbs x12, x8, x6  out of time.

I definitely don't have the same level of energy early in the morning before work as I do at 9am on a Sunday. ;P

Standing DB curls 60 lbs (2x 30) x11, x8, x7 up one rep overall


----------



## docdoom77 (Mar 5, 2014)

I didn't get to do that last exercise with dumbbells. I didn't see it floating at the bottom of my post and it's too late to edit.


----------



## docdoom77 (Mar 6, 2014)

Back day! I uh... didn't remember to avoid forearm work on Sunday (I did hangs), and my forearms are sore as hell. Hopefully, my grip will hold out.

Deadlifts 205 lbs x13, x11, x9 up 2 reps

Shrugs 205 lbs x17, x15, x13 up 2 reps

Pull ups x14, x10, x9 up one

Bent over BB rows 105 lbs x12, x10, x9 same

I've had some serious job related stress which has caused me to miss a great deal of sleep.  Despite that, I saw some improvements today.  I give the credit to the DMZ.


----------



## docdoom77 (Mar 9, 2014)

This weekend has been hell.  I'm a day behind.

Incline DB bench 120 lbs (2x 60 lbs) x13, x11, x9 up three!  Gonna have to brave more weight next week.

DB Bench Press 110 lbs (2x 55 lbs) x13, x9, x9 Up 2 reps 

DB Flies 100 lbs (2x 50) x12, x8 Not bad for the weight increase

DB pullovers 65 lbs x14, x12 up 5 lbs, same reps!

10 minute break and I'll start shoulders.


----------



## docdoom77 (Mar 9, 2014)

Shoulders! 

Seated DB Military Press 70 lbs (2x 35) x14, x11, x9 up two

Vertical grip DB lateral raises 20 lbs (2x 10 lbs) x13, x11, x10, x9 up two

Standing reverse flies 30 lbs (2x 15 lbs) x13, x10, x9, x9 Great for the weight increase!

Good workout!


----------



## docdoom77 (Mar 10, 2014)

Triceps; Again, doing these today, since everything got pushed back this weekend.

Skull Crushers 55 lbs x13, x8, x6 That kinda sucked.

Close Grip Bench press @ 120 lbs x14, x11, x6 better, but doing these early in the morning just doesn't work as well.

Finished off with some low-resistance cable push downs.


----------



## docdoom77 (Mar 10, 2014)

It's late and I'm pretty tired, but I'm gonna squeeze a little bicep work in.

ez curls 65 lbs x13, x9, x7 nice

Standing DB curls 60 lbs (2x 30) x12, x9, x7 good

Evidently I'm stronger in the evenings than in the mornings.


----------



## docdoom77 (Mar 11, 2014)

Good god do I hate daylight savings.  It's really kicking my ass.  Also, I strained my left hip flexor crawling around under the trailer doing house repairs.  Sigh.

Squats 165 lbs, x14
@150 lbs x11
@135 lbs x10
@125 lbs x9  Same overall.  I wasn't kidding about daylight savings.  All of my performance is gonna take a hit for a week or two.

Sissy Squats x14, x12 same

Leg extensions @ 100 lbs x16, x16 up 2 reps.  I'll take it!

Well a sight improvement at the end.  Not bad considering how tired I am.


----------



## docdoom77 (Mar 13, 2014)

Hammies and Calves. 

Romanian Dead Lifts 210 lbs x15, x14, x14, x13 up 4 reps.  I'm kinda stuck at this weight until my grip strength catches up a little.

Leg curls 70 lbs x14, x10 up one

Seated Calf raises 225 lbs x47, x25, x23 very good

Standing one-legged calf raises 65 lbs dumbbell x18, x16 up two

Another good workout!


----------



## docdoom77 (Mar 16, 2014)

Incline DB bench 130 lbs (2x 65 lbs) x12, x11, x9 up 10 lbs only lost one rep!

DB Bench Press 120 lbs (2x 60 lbs) x11, x8, x7 Not bad for the weight increase.

DB Flies 100 lbs (2x 50) x12, x9 Up one

I strained my damn left shoulder.  I'm gonna stop here for today.  I ice it.  Hopefully it'll feel better tomorrow.


----------



## docdoom77 (Mar 17, 2014)

Triceps

Skull Crushers 55 lbs x13, x9, x6, x5.  Eh

Close Grip Bench press @ 125 lbs x14, x10, x7, x5 better

Finished off with some low-resistance cable push downs.


----------



## docdoom77 (Mar 18, 2014)

Deadlifts 210 lbs x13, x11, x9 up 5 lbs, same reps

Shrugs 210 lbs x17, x15, x13 up 5 lbs, same reps

Pull ups x15, x11, x9 up two!

Bent over BB rows 105 lbs x13, x11, x9 up two!

A very good workout!


----------



## docdoom77 (Mar 20, 2014)

Quads.

Squats 170 lbs, x14
@155 lbs x11
@140 lbs x10
@130 lbs x9 up 5 lbs across the board, same reps!  My quads feel like they're gonna burst.

Sissy Squats x14, x12 same

Leg extensions @ 110 lbs x15, x15 very nice

A great workout!


----------



## docdoom77 (Mar 27, 2014)

Back after a few days off with the stomach flu.  Also, yesterday, I spent the whole day moving our office at work, so I may be a little spent.

Hammies and Calves. 

Romanian Dead Lifts 215 lbs x15, x14, x14, x13 up 5 lbs, same reps.  Coulda done more, except grip issues.

Leg curls 70 lbs x15, x11 up two

Seated Calf raises 230 lbs x46, x26, x21 not bad

Standing one-legged calf raises 65 lbs dumbbell x18, x16 same

Not too shabby

Another good workout!


----------



## docdoom77 (Mar 30, 2014)

Incline DB bench 130 lbs (2x 65 lbs) x13, x11, x9 up 1 rep

DB Bench Press 120 lbs (2x 60 lbs) x11, x6, x8 same overall reps

DB Flies 90 lbs (2x 45) x14, x11, x9

Not great.  Having trouble getting my head in the game today.


----------



## docdoom77 (Mar 30, 2014)

Seated DB Military Press 70 lbs (2x 35) x14, x11, x9 same.  not bad after two weeks of no shoulder work. ;D

Vertical grip DB lateral raises 20 lbs (2x 10 lbs) x13, x11, x10, x9 same

Standing reverse flies 30 lbs (2x 15 lbs) x14, x11, x10, x10 up 4 reps!

That went well.  Better than chest I think.


----------



## docdoom77 (Mar 31, 2014)

Triceps

Skull Crushers 55 lbs x13, x9, x7, x6. up two

Close Grip Bench press @ 125 lbs x14, x10, x7, x5 same

Finished off with some low-resistance cable push downs.

Not bad


----------



## docdoom77 (Apr 3, 2014)

Deadlifts 210 lbs x13, x11, x9 same

Shrugs 210 lbs x17  grip is gone.  I can't even lift the damn bar.  Sigh


----------



## docdoom77 (Apr 5, 2014)

Incline DB bench 130 lbs (2x 65 lbs) x14, x12, x9 up 2 reps

DB Bench Press 120 lbs (2x 60 lbs) x11, x8, x7 up one rep

DB Flies 90 lbs (2x 45) x14, x11, x10 up one rep

Very nice.  Back in a few.


----------



## docdoom77 (Apr 5, 2014)

Seated DB Military Press 80 lbs (2x 40) x14, x10, x8 very good for the weight increase

Vertical grip DB lateral raises 20 lbs (2x 10 lbs) x13, x11, x10, x10 up 1 rep

Standing reverse flies 40 lbs (2x 20 lbs) x13, x9, x9, x9 great for the extra weight.

A good one!


----------



## docdoom77 (Apr 8, 2014)

Triceps

Skull Crushers 55 lbs x13, x9, x5, x7. kinda sucked

Close Grip Bench press @ 125 lbs x14, x11, x8, x6 Nice. Makes up for crappy skullcrushers

Finished off with some low-resistance cable push downs.


----------



## docdoom77 (Apr 8, 2014)

Quads.

Squats 175 lbs, x13
@160 lbs x10
@145 lbs x8

Sissy Squats x14, x12 same

Leg extensions @ 110 lbs x15, x15 same

The dmz is pretty well out of my system and my test level probably aren't back to normal.  So, the status quo isn't too bad.


----------



## PushAndPull (Apr 8, 2014)

What is the thought process on not doing quads and hams in the same week?


----------



## docdoom77 (Apr 9, 2014)

Well, they're not always on different weeks.  I have a weird schedule.  I was working out 5 days a week to make everything work and that was burning me out, so I went to a 4 day split, where my weekend workouts never change, but my there are 3 weekday workouts that I cycle through for Tuesdays and Thursdays.  So it goes: Tue: Back, Thurs: Quads, Tues: Hams and Calves, Thurs: Back, Tues: Quads.... and so on.  

I couldn't get the volume I wanted into 4 workouts and while this seems a little weird, it really works for me.  I like the extra couple of days between those big workouts that I get by cycling them.


----------



## PushAndPull (Apr 9, 2014)

docdoom77 said:


> Well, they're not always on different weeks.  I have a weird schedule.  I was working out 5 days a week to make everything work and that was burning me out, so I went to a 4 day split, where my weekend workouts never change, but my there are 3 weekday workouts that I cycle through for Tuesdays and Thursdays.  So it goes: Tue: Back, Thurs: Quads, Tues: Hams and Calves, Thurs: Back, Tues: Quads.... and so on.
> 
> I couldn't get the volume I wanted into 4 workouts and while this seems a little weird, it really works for me.  I like the extra couple of days between those big workouts that I get by cycling them.



It's really not that unusual, I was just curious. If you ever feel like switching up, you could go with quad and ham dominant. I also like leg press far better as a finisher than leg extensions.


----------



## docdoom77 (Apr 10, 2014)

PushAndPull said:


> It's really not that unusual, I was just curious. If you ever feel like switching up, you could go with quad and ham dominant. I also like leg press far better as a finisher than leg extensions.



Not sure what you mean by quad and ham dominant.  Can you elaborate?  Thanks.

I'd love to incorporate leg presses, but I workout at home and don't have access to them.  I figure extensions are better than nothing and they do a good job of stimulating the vastus medialus (I think that's right?).

Thanks for taking an interest!


----------



## docdoom77 (Apr 10, 2014)

Hammies and Calves. 

Romanian Dead Lifts 220 lbs x15, x14, x14, x13 up 5 lbs, same reps.

Leg curls 75 lbs x13, x7 weight up, reps down

Seated Calf raises 230 lbs x48, x27, x21 nice

Standing one-legged calf raises 65 lbs dumbbell x19, x16 up one


Nice workout.


----------



## docdoom77 (Apr 15, 2014)

I screwed up my bad shoulder at work.  I couldn't workout at all this weekend.  It still hurts, but I think I can do my back workout.  If I feel too much shoulder strain, I'll stop.

Deadlifts 210 lbs x14, x12, x10 up 3 reps

Shrugs 210 lbs x18, x15, x14 up 2 reps

Pull ups x15, x11, x9 same

No rows today.  Grip and forearms are shot


----------



## docdoom77 (Apr 18, 2014)

I don't know what to do with my shoulder.  It's gotten worse, rather than better.  Sigh.
Quads.

Squats 175 lbs, x13
@160 lbs x10
@145 lbs x9 up one rep

Sissy Squats x14, x12 same

Leg extensions @ 110 lbs x15, x15 same

Eh.  Very slight improvement.


----------



## docdoom77 (Apr 22, 2014)

Shoulder is still screwed up.  No weekend workout again.  It's a _â&#128;&#139;little_â&#128;&#139; better, but not much.  I'm hoping it will be in a state for some pressing by this weekend.  Fingers crossed.

Hammies and Calves. 

Romanian Dead Lifts 220 lbs x15, x14, x14, x13 same

Leg curls 75 lbs x13, x8 up one

Seated Calf raises 235 lbs x47, x27, x21 nice

Standing one-legged calf raises 70 lbs dumbbell x17, x14 about right for the weight increase

Not bad.


----------



## docdoom77 (Apr 24, 2014)

I've made some changes at work that reduce the repetitive stress on my shoulder.  It's a little better, but far from ok.

Deadlifts 210 lbs x14, x12, x10 same.  grip held me back

Shrugs 210 lbs x18, x15, x14 same

Pull ups x15, x11, x9 same

Finished off with a set of bodyweight rows on he lowered pull-up bar and some hangs for my weak grip and forearms.

Not great.


----------



## docdoom77 (Apr 26, 2014)

Switching my Sat and Sun workouts, so I can have a spotter tomorrow for bench as I'll be going back to barbell for a while.

Skull Crushers 55 lbs x11, x8, x5, x7. 

Close Grip Bench press @ 120 lbs x11, x8, x6, x5 all that time off for my injury really brought me down.

Finished off with some low-resistance cable push downs.

I'll be back for biceps in a few minutes.


----------



## docdoom77 (Apr 26, 2014)

It's been a good long while since I got a bicep workout in.  I'm gonna start with some lower weight to get back in the groove.

Biceps.

ez curls 55 lbs x11, x9, x6

Standing DB curls 50 lbs (2x 25) x10, x9, x7

Standing hammer curls 50 lbs (2x 25) x9, x7

That felt good.  It's nice to get back on track.


----------



## docdoom77 (Apr 27, 2014)

Chest.  Barbells for a while.

Incline BB bench 110 lbs x12, x10, x6 it'll get better as I get used to them again

DB Bench Press 110 lbs x9, x8, x8 

DB Flies 90 lbs (2x 45) x13, x10, x9

I can live with that.   My shoulder isn't quite ready for military presses, but I'll add raises back in today.

Vertical grip DB lateral raises 20 lbs (2x 10 lbs) x12, x10, x9, x8

Standing reverse flies 40 lbs (2x 20 lbs) x12, x10, x10, x9 nice

Not bad considering the time off for my shoulder.  I should be able to work back to where I was fairly quickly.


----------



## docdoom77 (Apr 29, 2014)

Running late

Quads.

Squats 175 lbs, x13
@160 lbs x10
@145 lbs x10 up one rep

Sissy Squats x14, x12 same

Leg extensions @ 110 lbs x15, x15 same

No time for calves today.  Gotta go.


----------



## docdoom77 (May 2, 2014)

Hammies and Calves. 

Romanian Dead Lifts 220 lbs x15, x15, x14, x13 up one rep.  Grip still the limiting factor

Leg curls 75 lbs x14, x8 up one

Seated Calf raises 235 lbs x47, x27, x22 nice

Standing one-legged calf raises 70 lbs dumbbell x17, x14 same


----------



## docdoom77 (May 3, 2014)

Skull Crushers 55 lbs x12, x8, x6, x6 Up one overall 

Close Grip Bench press @ 120 lbs x12, x9, x6, x6 up 3 reps!

Finished off with some low-resistance cable push downs.

I'll be back for biceps in a few.


----------



## docdoom77 (May 3, 2014)

Biceps.

Standing ez curls 55 lbs x12, x9, x7 up two reps

Standing DB curls 50 lbs (2x 25) x11, x9, x8  up two!

Standing hammer curls 50 lbs (2x 25) x9, x7 same

Not bad


----------



## docdoom77 (May 5, 2014)

Chest.

Incline BB bench 115 lbs x12, x10, x6 up 5 lbs, same reps!

DB Bench Press 115 lbs x6 maybe not for this exercise
@110 x8, x8 not too bad 

DB Flies 90 lbs (2x 45) x14, x10, x9 up one

Not too bad.


----------



## docdoom77 (May 7, 2014)

Back

Deadlifts 210 lbs x14, x13, x10 up one.  grip is getting a tiny bit better

Shrugs 210 lbs x18, x15, x14 up one

Pull ups x15, x11, x9 same, forearm failure

Finished off with a set of bodyweight rows on he lowered pull-up bar and some hangs for my weak grip and forearms.


----------



## docdoom77 (May 7, 2014)

Shoulders.  Going to start with a very low weight on presses to get my shoulder used to it again.

Seated DB Military Press 60 lbs (2x 30) x16, x13, x10

Vertical grip DB lateral raises 20 lbs (2x 10 lbs) x13, x11, x9, x9 up 3

Standing reverse flies 40 lbs (2x 20 lbs) x14, x12, x11, x10 up 6 reps overall!

Not bad.  So far, shoulder feels fine.


----------



## docdoom77 (May 12, 2014)

Chest. Picked up a used bench that is waaaay better than my old one!

Incline BB bench 115 lbs x13, x11, x8 up 4 reps!

DB Bench Press 110 x12, x11, x9 nice 

DB Flies 90 lbs (2x 45) x15, x10, x9 up one

Very nice.  The new bench is awesome.  The uprights are wide enough that I don't have to shift my grip after I clear them like on my old one.  Much safer.


----------



## docdoom77 (May 12, 2014)

Shoulders.

Seated DB Military Press 70 lbs (2x 35) x14, x11, x8  good for the extra weight

Vertical grip DB lateral raises 20 lbs (2x 10 lbs) x13, x11, x9, x9 up 3

Standing reverse flies 40 lbs (2x 20 lbs) x15, x13, x11, x10 up 2 reps

ah-goooood.  ah-gooooood.


----------



## docdoom77 (May 13, 2014)

Quads.

Squats 175 lbs, x13
@160 lbs x10
@145 lbs x11 up one rep

Sissy Squats x14, x12 same

Leg extensions @ 110 lbs x15, x15 same


----------



## docdoom77 (May 15, 2014)

Hams and Calves.  I feel like my stiff-legged dead form has degenerated.  Gonna work on fixing that today.

Romanian Dead Lifts 220 lbs x15, x14, x13 better form.  Feels better.

Gotta go.  Family issues.


----------



## docdoom77 (May 18, 2014)

Skull Crushers 55 lbs x13, x9, x7, x6 Up three overall 

Close Grip Bench press @ 120 lbs x13, x9, x7, x6 up 3 reps!

Finished off with some low-resistance cable push downs.


----------



## docdoom77 (May 18, 2014)

Biceps. Trying out my new preacher set up

EZ Preacher curls 55 lbs x9, x6, x5 my god!  Much more difficult.  

Standing DB curls 50 lbs (2x 25) x12, x10, x9 up three

Standing hammer curls 50 lbs (2x 25) x10, x7 up one

Nice workout!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 18, 2014)

score on new bench


----------



## docdoom77 (May 19, 2014)

Definitely KoS.  It's helping  my motivation, too, which has been in the crapper lately.  Dunno why.

Incline BB bench 120 lbs x12, x7, x5  Weight increase kicked my ass

BB Bench Press 110 x12, x9, x5 Ah.  See, this week I actually did bis and tris and they are toast.  No supporting muscles, so lower numbers.  Oh well, I'll rearrange these workouts next week.

DB Flies 90 lbs (2x 45) x13... That's it for today.  Arms are so weak, I'm in danger of dropping the weights.  

Definitely need to make sure chest comes before arms in future.


----------



## docdoom77 (May 20, 2014)

Shoulders.

Seated DB Military Press 70 lbs (2x 35) x15, x12, x10 more weight next week for sure

Vertical grip DB lateral raises 30 lbs (2x 15 lbs) x9, x7, x7, x6  I need to pick up some 1 lb weights, so when I bring the weight up on these isolation exercises, it isn't so dramatic.  I think I a muscle in my neck.

Standing reverse flies 50 lbs (2x 25 lbs) x13, x11, x10, x9 good

Gonna soak and take some naproxen.  I hope I didn't strain my neck too badly.


----------



## docdoom77 (May 21, 2014)

Back

Deadlifts 215 lbs x14, x12, x8 up weight, down reps... eh

Shrugs 215 lbs x18, x15, x14 up 5 lbs same reps

Pull ups x15, x11, x9 same

Bent over bb rows 100 lbs x10, x7

Not terrible.


----------



## docdoom77 (May 23, 2014)

Quads.  Best thing about the new bench is that the uprights extend high enough to be a squat rack, where as before I had to stand from a sitting position with the weight before each set.

Squats 180 lbs, x12
@165 lbs x10
@150 lbs x9 up weight down a few reps.  a wash

Sissy Squats x15, x12 up one

Leg extensions @ 110 lbs x11, x10 These are far more difficult on this bench.  Better support, less swinginess.  Good stuff.

Not bad.


----------



## docdoom77 (May 25, 2014)

Incline BB bench 120 lbs x13, x9, x6 up 4 reps

BB Bench Press 110 x13, x11, x8 much better 

DB Flies 90 lbs (2x 45) x14, x10, x8  numbers were a little meh on those, but good form and a nice mind-muscle connection which I struggle with on this exercise, so a win.

Back for shoulders in a bit.


----------



## docdoom77 (May 25, 2014)

Shoulders.

Seated DB Military Press 80 lbs (2x 40) x10, x8, x7 eh

Vertical grip DB lateral raises 30 lbs (2x 15 lbs) Neck is still a little tender from the strain last week.  Gonna skip these this week.

Standing reverse flies 50 lbs (2x 25 lbs) x13, x12, x11, x10 good

Good enough.


----------



## docdoom77 (May 26, 2014)

Skull Crushers 55 lbs x13, x10, x7, x6 Up one

Close Grip Bench press @ 120 lbs x13, x9, x6, x6 down one.  I did bench presses yesterday, so I expected a bit of dip here.

Finished off with some low-resistance cable push downs.

Not bad.


----------



## docdoom77 (May 27, 2014)

Hammies and Calves. 

Romanian Dead Lifts 220 lbs x15, x15, x13 up one 

Leg curls 75 lbs x10, x6 those are much harder on the new bench

Seated Calf raises 235 lbs x47, x27, x24 nice

That'll do


----------



## docdoom77 (May 28, 2014)

Biceps.

EZ Preacher curls 55 lbs x11, x7, x6 up 4 reps 

Standing DB curls 50 lbs (2x 25) x13, x10, x9 up one

Standing hammer curls 50 lbs (2x 25) x10, x8 up one

Very nice.  Improvement across he board.


----------



## docdoom77 (Jun 2, 2014)

Chest.  I missed a few days due to illness.  Still a little sick, but not enough to stop my workout.

Incline BB bench 120 lbs x13, x9, x7 up one

BB Bench Press 115 x12, x9, x6 up weight, down more reps than I'd like though

DB Flies 90 lbs (2x 45) x15, x10, x9 up two reps!

Mostly a win.


----------



## docdoom77 (Jun 3, 2014)

Back.  Once a week I'm going to do strength training with a single big lift.  This week will be deadlifts.

Deadlifts 235 lbs x7, x5, x5, x4 definitely different

Behind the back Shrugs 200 lbs x13, x15, x10 awkward as hell.

Pull ups x15, x11, x9 same

Bent over bb rows 100 lbs x10, x8, x7  very good lat focus today.

Liked the change of pace on deads.  It was invigorating.


----------



## docdoom77 (Jun 4, 2014)

Shoulders.  Slept weird, my neck is killing me.

Seated DB Military Press 80 lbs (2x 40) x13, x10, x8 up 6 reps!!!

Vertical grip DB lateral raises 30 lbs (2x 15 lbs) x10, x9, x7, x6

Standing reverse flies 50 lbs (2x 25 lbs) x14, x11, x10, x9 These were getting sloppy and swingy.  I corrected it.

Good one,

Oh, yeah, my lats are so sore today!  I don't get that often, so I get excited when I manage it.  I like it.  Makes you super aware that they are there.


----------



## docdoom77 (Jun 5, 2014)

Quads

Squats 180 lbs, x9 Tried a wider stance to change things up.  Whew.  Killer
@165 lbs x9
@150 lbs x8 The stance change made it much harder, but I also felt kind of unfocused.  Dunno why.

Sissy Squats x15, x12 same

Leg extensions @ 110 lbs x12, x11 up two

Not great, but my quads are fried, so it wasn't too bad.


----------



## Guillotine (Jun 5, 2014)

Wow man!  A 2year log?  Awesome work!


----------



## docdoom77 (Jun 5, 2014)

Thanks.  There's been a lot of ups and downs.  Just getting back to feeling motivated, rather than going through the motions for the first time in a few months.


----------



## docdoom77 (Jun 7, 2014)

Chest. I missed a few days due to illness. Still a little sick, but not enough to stop my workout.

Incline BB bench 125 lbs x12, x8, x5 up 5 lbs, down a few reps.  A wash

BB Bench Press 115 x12, x9, x6 same

DB Flies 90 lbs (2x 45) x14, x9, x8 down a little.  The presses really wore me out today.

Back in 5 for shoulders.


----------



## docdoom77 (Jun 7, 2014)

Shoulders. I fully expect the numbers to go down a little, since I just finished chest and my front delts have gotten a bit of a workout already.

Seated DB Military Press 80 lbs (2x 40) x10, x8, x6 Whew.  Chest takes a lot out of these

DB lateral raises 20 lbs (2x 10lbs) x12, x10 x9, x8 Going back to a horizontal grip, so I brought the weight down a little.  It definitely works the muscle better, but it also puts more strain on my bad left shoulder joint.  It's a conundrum.  Maybe I'll try it with my arms bent 90 at the elbows next week.

Standing reverse flies 50 lbs (2x 25 lbs) x14, x12, x10, x9 up one rep

Not bad


----------



## docdoom77 (Jun 8, 2014)

Skull Crushers 55 lbs x13, x11, x7, x7 Up two

Close Grip Bench press @ 120 lbs x13, x8, x6, x6  Sigh.  Down one.

Finished off with some cable extensions.

Not great.  Back in a few for biceps


----------



## docdoom77 (Jun 8, 2014)

Biceps.

EZ Preacher curls 55 lbs x11, x7, x6 same... barely 

Standing DB curls 50 lbs (2x 25) x14, x10, x8 same overall reps

Standing hammer curls 50 lbs (2x 25) x10, x7 down one

Numbers sucked today, but my biceps feel blasted, so not too bad.


----------



## docdoom77 (Jun 10, 2014)

Hams and Calves Romanian Deads will be the focus of my heavier weight strength training this week.

Romanian Dead Lifts 240 lbs x8, x7, x6, x6 nice

Leg curls 75 lbs x11, x7 up two

Seated Calf raises 240 lbs x45, x24, x23 good

Standing one leg calf raises (dumbbel 60 lbs) x16, x13

Nice one


----------



## docdoom77 (Jun 12, 2014)

Deadlifts 220 lbs x12, x9, x7 not bad

Shrugs 200 lbs x17, x14, x11 I had to reign my form and timing in, it was getting sloppy

Pull ups x15, x11, x7 down two reps, but great lat activation.  So, that's good.

Bent over bb rows 100 lbs x10, x9, x8 up two reps

So today the numbers were kinda... meh.  Up and down.  BUT it was a great workout.  I'm exhausted, my lats are pumped and beat.  Today's workout definitely did its job!


----------



## docdoom77 (Jun 16, 2014)

Crappy weekend. I didn't feel so hot.  I didn't work out and I ate crap.  Time to get back on track

Chest. Today I'm doing the higher weight, lower rep strength training for presses.

Incline BB bench 140 lbs x6, x5, x3

BB Bench Press 130 x7, x6, x5 

DB Flies 90 lbs (2x 45) x14, x11, x9 

Finished off with some push ups to get the blood flowing in my chest.


----------



## docdoom77 (Jun 17, 2014)

Quads

Squats 180 lbs, x10 
@165 lbs x9
@150 lbs x9 up two... barely

Sissy Squats x14, x9 squats just fried me. I've got nothing left.

Leg extensions @ 110 lbs x12, x11 same

not bad


----------



## docdoom77 (Jun 18, 2014)

Seated DB Military Press 80 lbs (2x 40) x14, x10, x8

Bent arm DB lateral raises 20 lbs (2x 10lbs) x14, x12 x10, x10  Not sure how I feel about these. 

Standing reverse flies 60 lbs (2x 30 lbs) x11, x9, x8, x8 good for the weight increase.

Not bad.


----------



## docdoom77 (Jun 19, 2014)

Hams and Calves. No motivation today, but I'm forcing myself damnit.

Romanian Dead Lifts 225 lbs x13, x12, x11

Leg curls 75 lbs x12, x8 up two

Seated Calf raises 240 lbs x46, x25, x23 up two

Standing one leg calf raises (dumbbel 65 lbs) x15, x13 goood

A good one


----------



## docdoom77 (Jun 29, 2014)

Chest. I decided to take a week off.  I need a break.  Now I'm back.

Incline BB bench 125 lbs x13, x8, x5 up one

BB Bench Press 115 x9, x7, x6 suck balls

DB Flies 90 lbs (2x 45) x15, x10, x8 nice 

some ups and downs.

Back in 5 for shoulders.


----------



## docdoom77 (Jun 29, 2014)

Seated DB Military Press 80 lbs (2x 40) x14, x8, x5 Sucky

DB lateral raises 20 lbs (2x 10lbs) x12, x10 x8, x7 

Standing reverse flies 60 lbs (2x 30 lbs) x11, x9, x8, x8 good

Not terrible.  I'm gonna be sore as hell after that week long break.


----------



## docdoom77 (Jun 30, 2014)

Skull Crushers 55 lbs x13, x10, x5, x5 suck

Close Grip Bench press @ 120 lbs x12, x7, x5, x5 I always come back from a break weak.  It should pick up next week

Finished off with some cable extensions.


----------



## docdoom77 (Jul 1, 2014)

Deadlifts 220 lbs x13, x9, x8 up two reps!

Shrugs 200 lbs x18, x14, x11 up one

Pull ups x12, x8, x6 grip was shot so major suckage

No rows today.  No grip left.


----------



## docdoom77 (Jul 2, 2014)

Biceps.

EZ Preacher curls 55 lbs x12, x8, x6 up two... somehow... not complaining 

Standing DB curls 50 lbs (2x 25) x14, x10, x9 up one

Standing hammer curls 50 lbs (2x 25) x10, x8 up one

Surprisingly good!


----------



## docdoom77 (Jul 3, 2014)

Quads.  Gonna do high weight low rep.  My glutes, hams and some of my thigh are sore as hell from deads tho.

Squats 195 lbs, x6 
@180 lbs x5
@165 lbs x6, x5  I'm going to be a whole new kind of sore for the next several days. ;P

Sissy Squats x14, x10

Leg extensions @ 110 lbs x13, x11 up one

Nice.


----------



## docdoom77 (Jul 6, 2014)

Chest.Still so sore from Squats on Thursday.  Friday I could barely move.  Made for an interesting 4th.

Incline BB bench 125 lbs x13, x9, x6 up two

BB Bench Press 115 x10, x8, x7 better

DB Flies 90 lbs (2x 45) x15, x10, x8 same

Much better. Things are getting back on track.

Back for shoulders in a bit.


----------



## docdoom77 (Jul 6, 2014)

Seated DB Military Press 80 lbs (2x 40) x14, x9, x6 A little better

DB lateral raises 20 lbs (2x 10lbs) x13, x11 x10, x8 Up 4 reps 

Standing reverse flies 60 lbs (2x 30 lbs) x12, x10, x8, x8 up two!

Pretty darn good.


----------



## docdoom77 (Jul 7, 2014)

Skull Crushers 35 lbs x15
@40 lbs x11, x8, x8 Nice baseline.  triceps feel more tired than usual.

Finished off with some cable extensions.

Back for Biceps in a few.


----------



## docdoom77 (Jul 7, 2014)

Biceps.

EZ Preacher curls 55 lbs x12, x9, x7 up two!

Standing DB curls 50 lbs (2x 25) x14, x11, x9 up one

Standing hammer curls 50 lbs (2x 25) x11, x9 up two!

Great workout!


----------



## docdoom77 (Jul 8, 2014)

Hams and Calves. No motivation today, but I'm forcing myself damnit.

Romanian Dead Lifts 230 lbs x13, x12, x11 up 5 lbs same reps!

Leg curls 75 lbs x12, x9 up one

Seated Calf raises 245 lbs x40, x18, x16 slowed these down considerably and made sure to pause/squeeze at the top.  Much better burn.

Standing one leg calf raises (dumbbel 65 lbs) x14, x11 same treatment as above

Not bad!


----------



## docdoom77 (Jul 10, 2014)

High weight, low rep for deads today.

Deadlifts 240 lbs x7, x5, x4, x3 that was tough!

Shrugs 200 lbs x18, x14, x11 

I might have strained a muscle in my right lat.  I'm gonna stop and go take care of it.  Hopefully it's nothing.


----------



## docdoom77 (Jul 13, 2014)

Going back to dumbbells for a while.

Incline BB bench 110 lbs (2x 55) x12, x10, x7 weight should go up rapidly as I re-accustom to dumbbells.

BB Bench Press 110 x9, x8, x7 Chest is really pumped.  Love it.

DB Flies 90 lbs (2x 45) x15, x10, x8 same

Nice.  Good pec work!

Back for shoulders in a bit.


----------



## docdoom77 (Jul 13, 2014)

Seated DB Military Press 80 lbs (2x 40) x14, x10, x7 up two

Standing reverse flies 60 lbs (2x 30 lbs) x12, x10, x8, x8 same

DB lateral raises 20 lbs (2x 10lbs) x13, x11 x10, x9 Up 1 and an awesome burn!

Nice!


----------



## docdoom77 (Jul 14, 2014)

So, last time I did tri's I started with Close grip bench.  I also explained that I had been doing skull crushers behind the head (extensions really), but that I was lowering the weight and going back to traditional skull crushers.  Somehow it all got left off of the post.  So, I'm saying it now.

Close Grip Bench press @ 120 lbs x13, x9, x6, x6 good 

Skull Crushers 40 lbs x13, x10, x8, x7 eh

Finished off with some cable extensions.


----------



## docdoom77 (Jul 15, 2014)

Biceps.

EZ Preacher curls 55 lbs x13, x10, x8 up three.. maybe more weight next week.

Standing DB curls 50 lbs (2x 25) x14, x12, x9 up one

Standing hammer curls 50 lbs (2x 25) x11, x10 up one

Threw in a few chins to finish off

Pretty good.


----------



## docdoom77 (Jul 16, 2014)

Quads

Squats 180 lbs, x9 down 1
@165 lbs x7
@150 lbs x8 That sucked beyond description

Sissy Squats x14, x10 

Leg extensions @ 110 lbs x13, x11 

Not sure why my squats sucked so bad.


----------



## docdoom77 (Jul 20, 2014)

Chest. I don't feel so good.  Kinda nauseous and weak.  Hopefully it will pass.

Incline BB bench 120 lbs (2x 60) x12, x10, x7 up 10 lbs same reps!

BB Bench Press 110 lbs (2x 55) x10, x9, x8 up 3

DB Flies 100 lbs (2x 50) x10, x8, x7 extra weight kicked my butt

Back for shoulders in a bit.


----------



## docdoom77 (Jul 20, 2014)

Seated DB Military Press 80 lbs (2x 40) x14, x9, x8 same overall. My front delts got hit pretty hard during chest.

BB upright rows 50 lbs x13, x11, x9

Standing reverse flies 60 lbs (2x 30 lbs) x13, x10, x8

DB lateral raises 20 lbs (2x 10lbs) x13, x9

pretty good.


----------



## docdoom77 (Jul 22, 2014)

Hams and Calves. 

Romanian Dead Lifts 230 lbs x13, x12, x11 so tired and weak, it sucks

Leg curls 75 lbs x13, x8 same overall

Seated Calf raises 245 lbs x40, x22, x18


----------



## docdoom77 (Jul 24, 2014)

Deadlifts 220 lbs x13, x9, x8 same

Shrugs 200 lbs x18, x15, x12 up two

Pull ups x14, x9, x8 better

Yates rows 100 lbs x10, x7, x7

Not bad.


----------



## docdoom77 (Jul 28, 2014)

Close Grip Bench press @ 120 lbs x13, x9, x7, x6

Skull Crushers 40 lbs x13, x11, x9, x7

Finished off with some cable extensions.


----------



## docdoom77 (Aug 4, 2014)

Due to a combination of stress, busy schedule and let's face it... laziness.  I haven't done a single workout since Monday.  I'm beyond disappointed with myself.


Incline BB bench 120 lbs (2x 60) x12, x8, x4 suck.  Playing with shorter rest periods.  Maybe I should have dropped the weight a little.

BB Bench Press 110 lbs (2x 55) x10, x7, x5 i"m hoping I'll acclimate to the shorter rest period fairly quickly and the numbers will go back up.

DB Flies 100 lbs (2x 50) x10, x6, x5

Major suck.  BAck for shoulders in a bit.


----------



## docdoom77 (Aug 4, 2014)

Seated DB Military Press 80 lbs (2x 40) x12, x8, x6 just no energy today.  

BB upright rows 50 lbs x13, x11, x10 those actually went up one

Standing reverse flies 60 lbs (2x 30 lbs) x13, x10, x8

DB lateral raises 20 lbs (2x 10lbs) x11, x8

Well, it sucked, but better than nothing.


----------



## bar_belle (Aug 4, 2014)

Subbed


----------



## docdoom77 (Aug 8, 2014)

I screwed up my back.  Lower lumbar strain. Went to the Doctor on Tuesday. Doctor put me on bed rest for a few days, steroidal-anti-inflammatory and muscle relaxers.  My follow up is on Monday.  Hopefully I can get back to lifting not long after that.


----------



## bar_belle (Aug 8, 2014)

yuck! That's no fun. Sounds like you have what you need to feel better. Keep us posted.


----------



## docdoom77 (Aug 11, 2014)

I've got my follow up this afternoon.  I'm hoping the doc will tell me I can lift again.  I feel pretty good.  Still a little stiff, a twinge here or there, but not too bad. 

I some weight back on over the last few months and I'd like to get it back off, but it's doubly hard to stay motivated when you can't lift.  So fingers crossed.


----------



## bar_belle (Aug 11, 2014)

docdoom77 said:


> I've got my follow up this afternoon.  I'm hoping the doc will tell me I can lift again.  I feel pretty good.  Still a little stiff, a twinge here or there, but not too bad.
> 
> I some weight back on over the last few months and I'd like to get it back off, but it's doubly hard to stay motivated when you can't lift.  So fingers crossed.



Fingers crossed. Saying a prayer. Watching closely! Stay the course.


----------



## docdoom77 (Aug 11, 2014)

The doctor cleared me to lift, but warned me to take it easy.  So, here goes:

Close Grip Bench press @ 120 lbs x13, x9, x6

Skull Crushers 40 lbs x13, x11, x9

Kickbacks 20 lbs x14, x11, x9

Finished off with some cable extensions.

Felt good to get back.  I'm starting a cycle of Epi-Tren.  I'll be doing 2 pills a day for the first week, then up to 3 a day for the remainder of the cycle.


----------



## bar_belle (Aug 11, 2014)

Great! Glad you're back in the saddle.


----------



## docdoom77 (Aug 12, 2014)

Normally today would be quads, but my back is not ready for squats yet, so I'm doing biceps and we'll see how the ol' back is doing on Thursday.

EZ Preacher curls 55 lbs x13, x10, x6 suck, but it's been a few weeks.

Decline DB curls 50 lbs (2x 25) x14, x12, x10 these are new.  I like the feeling of hitting the bicep at a different angle, but it may be too much for my bad shoulder.  We'll see how I feel tomorrow.

Standing hammer curls 50 lbs (2x 25) x11, x10 up one

Threw in a few chins to finish off.

I feel more motivated than I have in months!


----------



## docdoom77 (Aug 13, 2014)

My shoulder feels fine and my biceps are sore as hell!  It's awesome.  I have a hard time working up soreness in my biceps.


----------



## docdoom77 (Aug 14, 2014)

Quads:  Gonna take it real easy, so I don't re-injure my back.  Much lower weight this week.

Squats 100 lbs, x15 
@120 lbs x11
@140 lbs x7 

Sissy Squats x12, x10 

Leg extensions @ 100 lbs x10, x10

I'm going to bring the squat weight up slowly.  My gf said I went much lower on these squats, which means my form had gotten bad... so easy to fall into that trap.  The solution is to take it slow and concentrate more on form than weight... easier said than done.


----------



## bar_belle (Aug 14, 2014)

Great work and really smart decision.


----------



## docdoom77 (Aug 14, 2014)

bar_belle said:


> Great work and really smart decision.



Thanks.  It seems I have to reign myself in every few months.  It's exceptionally difficult to keep good form day in and day out, but I'm trying and I think the lapses get further and further apart in time.


----------



## docdoom77 (Aug 17, 2014)

Chest

Incline BB bench 120 lbs (2x 60) x12, x9, x7 better. Getting used to the shorter rest.

BB Bench Press 110 lbs (2x 55) x11, x7, x7 much better

DB Flies 100 lbs (2x 50) x10, x6

DB Pull-overs 50 lbs x13, x9

Nice.  Good energy.  Back for shoulders in a few.


----------



## bar_belle (Aug 17, 2014)

Great work! Glad you're back in the groove.


----------



## docdoom77 (Aug 17, 2014)

Seated DB Military Press 80 lbs (2x 40) x14, x10, x7 better

BB upright rows 60 lbs x13, x10, x8 up 10 lbs, down a few reps.  Not bad

Standing reverse flies 60 lbs (2x 30 lbs) x13, x10, x9 up one

DB lateral raises + front raises 20 lbs (2x 10lbs) x11 + 5, x8 + 3

That felt great!


----------



## docdoom77 (Aug 18, 2014)

Close Grip Bench press @ 120 lbs x13, x10, x8 up three reps total

Skull Crushers 45 lbs x11, x7, x7 up weight, down reps

Kickbacks 25 lbs x13, x11, x10 up 5 lbs, same overall reps

Finished off with some cable extensions.

Back for biceps in a few minutes.


----------



## docdoom77 (Aug 18, 2014)

EZ Preacher curls 55 lbs x13, x10, x6 same... sigh.

Decline DB curls 50 lbs (2x 25) x14, x13, x12 definitely need to bring the weight up next week

Standing hammer curls 50 lbs (2x 25) x12, x11 up two!

Threw in a few chins to finish off.

Started out a little weak, but it picked up after that!


----------



## docdoom77 (Aug 19, 2014)

Hams and Calves. So as not to re-injure my back, I'll bring the weight way down on these too and bring it back up slowly.

Romanian Dead Lifts 150lbs x15
@170 x14
@ 190 x13

Leg curls 75 lbs x13, x8

Seated Calf raises 245 lbs x43, x24, x20 I have no idea why that went up, but I'm not complaining

Standing single leg calf raise 60 lbs x13, x10


----------



## bar_belle (Aug 19, 2014)

Cool. I see ya. Doing the work. Consistently. 


Sent from outer space


----------



## docdoom77 (Aug 20, 2014)

bar_belle said:


> Cool. I see ya. Doing the work. Consistently.
> 
> 
> Sent from outer space



Yeah!  I'm back on track and feeling motivated.  Thanks for checking in.


----------



## docdoom77 (Aug 21, 2014)

Same deal.  Bringing the weight way down and working my way slowly back up.

Deadlifts 150 lbs x15
@170 12,
@190 x10

Shrugs 190 lbs x18, x16, x13

Pull ups x12, x9, x7

Yates rows 100 lbs x11, x9, x8

good


----------



## docdoom77 (Aug 23, 2014)

Chest

Incline DB bench 120 lbs (2x 60) x13, x10, x8 up three

DB Bench Press 110 lbs (2x 55) x11, x7, x8 up one

DB Flies 100 lbs (2x 50) x10, x7 up one

DB Pull-overs 55 lbs x13, x9 up 5 lbs, same reps

That felt great


----------



## docdoom77 (Aug 23, 2014)

Seated DB Military Press 90 lbs (2x 45) x13, x6
@ 80 x7

BB upright rows 60 lbs x14, x10, x9 up two

Standing reverse flies 60 lbs (2x 30 lbs) x14, x10, x9 up one

DB lateral raises + front raises 20 lbs (2x 10lbs) x12 + 5, x9 + 3

That went pretty well.


----------



## bar_belle (Aug 23, 2014)

Heavy shoulder work. You may have already stated a 100x but what is your current training goal(s)?


Sent from outer space


----------



## docdoom77 (Aug 24, 2014)

Right now, I'm just trying to shed some of the body fat I regained (and more).  If I can ever get rid of this belly, I'll see where I want to go with gaining some muscle.


----------



## bar_belle (Aug 24, 2014)

docdoom77 said:


> Right now, I'm just trying to shed some of the body fat I regained (and more).  If I can ever get rid of this belly, I'll see where I want to go with gaining some muscle.



Do you post your cardio sessions and eating program? 

I don't like diets, personally. Means I'll change back to problematic eating habits. 


Sent from outer space


----------



## docdoom77 (Aug 24, 2014)

I have from time to time.  I don't really do diets either, I have an eating program, but I go off track earlier this year. 

I eat ~1800 and 2000 calories.  Over 200 grams of protein, less than 100 grams of carbs (30+ grams from fiber), and as many healthy fats as I can fit.

I'm a tad hypoglycemic, so I try to eat something every few hours.  A typical day looks something like:

-Half a scoop of whey isolate upon waking
-1 egg and 3/4 cup of egg whites (with a little ketchup to help it go down) and coffee
- an ounce of almonds and an ounce of roasted edameme beans
-half a cup of greek yogurt with some frozen berries and stevia
- lunch will be spring mix, chicken breast (or tuna), with some ev olive oil and balsmaic vinegar OR cold cut turkey with evo mayo on a high fiber, high protein wrap
- a cup of broccoli or green beans and 3/4 cup of cottage cheese
- half a scoop whey isolate with a tsp of natural pb and tblspn of chia seeds
- Dinner varies but is a lean meat and a vegetable
- lite greek yogurt and 2 tblspns peanut butter (not mixed together )

On lifting days there is another protein shake post workout with a tblspn of BCAA's

On Saturdays I pretty much eat what I want.  I find without a cheat day, I cannot maintain a healthy diet and I will cheat more an more throughout the week.

For cardio, I do 10 - 15 minutes of high intensity mixed calisthenics with 10 - 30 second breaks between exercises (sit-ups, leg lifts, pull-ups, push-ups, jumping jacks, hops, lunges, burpees, etc).  I do that on non-lifting days (so 3 days a week).  Once or twice a week, I also take a walk at lunch, with 5 -10 minutes of sprint intervals in the middle of the walk.

It's actually going pretty well, now that I'm back on track, but I was not consistent or focused for the first half of the year and it definitely set me back.


----------



## bar_belle (Aug 24, 2014)

Way cool! Very thorough reply. Thanks. Glad you're back on track. I enjoy watching your dedication. Keep it up!


Sent from outer space


----------



## docdoom77 (Aug 24, 2014)

Got very little sleep last night.  Hopefully I can power through that.

Close Grip Bench press @ 125 lbs x13, x10, x8 up 5 lbs, same reps

Skull Crushers 45 lbs x12, x9, x8 up 4 reps!

Kickbacks 25 lbs x14, x12, x11 up three

Finished off with some cable extensions.

Back for biceps in a few


----------



## docdoom77 (Aug 24, 2014)

Thanks Bar_belle!  It's nice to hear.  And frankly, knowing people are keeping track, helps me STAY on track.  Makes me feel more accountable.

Biceps

EZ Preacher curls 55 lbs x13, x10, x7 up one... I'll take it.

Decline DB curls 60 lbs (2x 30) x12, x9, x8 feels about right for the weight increase

Standing hammer curls 50 lbs (2x 25) x13, x11 up one

Threw in a few chins to finish off.

Another good one!


----------



## docdoom77 (Aug 26, 2014)

Quads: Bringing the weight up slowly

Squats 110 lbs, x15 
@130 lbs x12
@150 lbs x9  Better.

Sissy Squats x13, x10 

Leg extensions @ 100 lbs x12, x12

Should be back on track pretty quickly at this rate!


----------



## docdoom77 (Aug 28, 2014)

Hams and Calves. 

Romanian Dead Lifts 160lbs x15
@180 x15
@ 200 x14  I'm sure I could have handled more weight, but I'm taking it slow for my back.

Leg curls 75 lbs x14, x9 up two

Seated Calf raises 250 lbs x42, x22, x18

Standing single leg calf raise 60 lbs x14, x11

Not bad!


----------



## docdoom77 (Aug 31, 2014)

Chest

Incline DB bench 130 lbs (2x 65) x12, x10, x8 awesome!  Great reps for the weight increase!

DB Bench Press 110 lbs (2x 55) x12, x8, x8 up two

DB Flies 100 lbs (2x 50) x11, x8 up two

DB Pull-overs 55 lbs x14, x10 up two

Awesome!


----------



## docdoom77 (Aug 31, 2014)

Seated DB Military Press 90 lbs (2x 45) x9  wow much suck... guess presses wore me out
@ 80 lbs x10, x8

BB upright rows 60 lbs x14, x11, x10 up two

Standing reverse flies 60 lbs (2x 30 lbs) x14, x10, x9 same

DB lateral raises + front raises 20 lbs (2x 10lbs) x12 + 5, x9 + 4

Not great, but not bad.  Chest was good enough to make me feel good about today.


----------



## bar_belle (Aug 31, 2014)

docdoom77 said:


> Seated DB Military Press 90 lbs (2x 45) x9  wow much suck... guess presses wore me out
> @ 80 lbs x10, x8
> 
> BB upright rows 60 lbs x14, x11, x10 up two
> ...



Keep at it!!  How's food?



Sent from outer space


----------



## docdoom77 (Sep 2, 2014)

Mostly good. Labor day got a little messy, but not too far out of hand. ;D


----------



## docdoom77 (Sep 2, 2014)

Triceps

Close Grip Bench press @ 125 lbs x14, x11, x9 up 3 reps

Skull Crushers 45 lbs x13, x10, x8 up 2 reps

Kickbacks 30 lbs x12, x11, x9 good for the weight increase

Finished off with some cable extensions.

I'll come back for biceps after dinner


----------



## docdoom77 (Sep 2, 2014)

biceps

EZ Preacher curls 55 lbs x13, x10, x8 up one

Decline DB curls 60 lbs (2x 30) x12, x10, x9 up two

Standing hammer curls 50 lbs (2x 25) x13, x11 same

Threw in a few chins to finish off.


----------



## bar_belle (Sep 2, 2014)

docdoom77 said:


> Mostly good. Labor day got a little messy, but not too far out of hand. ;D



Same here 


Sent from outer space


----------



## docdoom77 (Sep 3, 2014)

It happens. 

This weekend is my birthday, so I'll expect a few more indiscretions, but I'll be sure to go right back on track.


----------



## bar_belle (Sep 3, 2014)

Happy Birthday!! Good times. 


Sent from outer space


----------



## docdoom77 (Sep 7, 2014)

Chest

Incline DB bench 130 lbs (2x 65) x13, x11, x8 up two

DB Bench Press 110 lbs (2x 55) x13, x9, x8 up two

My bad shoulder is screaming.  I'm gonna call this a day.


----------



## bar_belle (Sep 7, 2014)

How was the birthday weekend?


Sent from outer space


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 7, 2014)

what did you do to your shoulder
?


----------



## docdoom77 (Sep 8, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> what did you do to your shoulder
> ?



No idea. My left shoulder is not in good shape.  The connective tissue is just bad from my time in the army.  Sometimes, presses set it off.  If I feel that coming on, I back off, because if I work through it, I've got a good chance of injuring it.  It feels mostly better today, just a little twinge in there.


----------



## docdoom77 (Sep 8, 2014)

Shoulder was bit achey today with some twinges at certain angles, but I think I'll be ok for triceps.

Triceps

Close Grip Bench press @ 130lbs x13, x10, x8 up 5 lbs, down a few reps.  a wash.

Skull Crushers 45 lbs x13, x10, x9 up 1

Kickbacks 30 lbs x13, x12, x9 up two

Finished off with some cable extensions.

The bad shoulder isn't too bad, but I did have a lot of joint pain overall tonight.  Not sure why.


----------



## docdoom77 (Sep 9, 2014)

Energy level has been very low this week.  Trying to power through it.

Continuing to slowly bring up the weight

Deadlifts 160 lbs x15
@180 12
@200 x10

Shrugs 200 lbs x18, x16, x13

Pull ups x12, x9, x7

Yates rows 100 lbs x12, x10, x9

That went pretty well.  I'm exhausted though.


----------



## docdoom77 (Sep 11, 2014)

Today should be quads, but I have no spotter so...

Hams and Calves. 

Romanian Dead Lifts 170lbs x15
@190 x15
@ 210 x14

Leg curls 75 lbs x15, x9 up one

Seated Calf raises 250 lbs x42, x23, x18

Standing single leg calf raise 60 lbs x14, x11

Not bad


----------



## docdoom77 (Sep 21, 2014)

Chest.  The whole family had a nasty flu all week.  I'm mostly recovered and ready to get back at it!

Incline DB bench 130 lbs (2x 65) x13, x11, x8 good

DB Bench Press 110 lbs (2x 55) x12, x9, x8 not bad

DB Flies 100 lbs (2x 50) x12, x8 up two

DB Pull-overs 55 lbs x15, x10 up one

Awesome!


----------



## docdoom77 (Sep 21, 2014)

Seated DB Military Press 80 lbs (2x 40) x14, x10, x8 not bad

BB upright rows 65 lbs x13, x10, x8 eh

Standing reverse flies 60 lbs (2x 30 lbs) x13, x10, x9 eh

DB lateral raises + front raises 20 lbs (2x 10lbs) x12 + 5, x9 + 4

I've had worse


----------



## bar_belle (Sep 21, 2014)

Oh that blows!!  Srsly sorry about the Fam-demic Flu. Glad you're recovering.


----------



## docdoom77 (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks barbelle.  It's nice to not be sick anymore.
Quads: Bringing the weight up slowly

Squats 115 lbs, x15
@135 lbs x12
@155 lbs x9

Sissy Squats x13, x10 

Leg extensions @ 100 lbs x13, x12

A good 'un!


----------



## bar_belle (Sep 23, 2014)

Bringing it back up. Cool.


----------

